# Emser Bikepark



## WW-Horst (23. August 2012)

*UPDATE:*
Die Arbeitseinsätze werden über Doodle koordiniert.
Den jeweils nächsten Termin findet Ihr in der Zeile "Bautag bestätigt".
http://doodle.com/up26ephp7m3uqpvw

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,
wie der Rhein-Lahnzeitung schon zu entnehmen war, bauen wir eine (legale) Flowridestrecke im Lahntal. 

Wir (Gregor, Dirk und ich) hatten vor 4 Jahren dazu die Idee, da es hier in der Gegend keine vergleichbare Strecke gibt. Inspiriert wurden wir von Strecken in der Schweiz (Schwanden-Brienz, Gunten) und Livigno (Hans Reye Countryflow). Die Streckenbauer in Stromberg haben das Konzept ja ebenfalls schon super umgesetzt. 
Wir wollen die Flowridestrecke in Bad Ems bauen. Vorangegangen sind lange und teils zähe Verhandlungen mit Gemeinden aus dem Lahnkreis. Schließlich stießen wir in Bad Ems auf offene Ohren. Der Stadtbürgermeister Berny Abt zeigte sich begeistert, die Stadt steht seitdem voll und ganz hinter dem Konzept. Der zuständige Förster unterstützt die Idee ebenfalls und hat sich bei der Findung einer geeigneten Strecke unglaublich eingesetzt. 

Die aufwändigen Genehmigungsverfahren laufen zur Zeit noch, werden aber in den nächsten Wochen erfolgreich abgeschlossen sein, so dass dann der Bau beginnen kann. Wir peilen als Baubeginn Ende Oktober an. Markierungs- und Aufräumaktionen machen wir allerdings áls vorbereitende Maßnahmen jetzt schon.

Verantwortlich für die Strecke wird die Stadt als Betreiberin sein, sie überträgt diese Verantwortung jedoch, wie üblich, einem Verein, dem wir uns dann anschließen. Wir haben gleich 2 Vereine, die mitmachen: der TV Bad Ems sowie Pure Cycling e.V.. 

Wir haben zwar einen Sponsor (Canyon Bikes), dennoch ist das Budget für den Bau sehr kanpp. Es wird also improvisiert werden und viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit notwendig sein, um die Strecke zu bauen. 
Sie wird ca. 3,9 km lang sein und baut etwa 390 HM ab. Es wird keine do-or-die-Sprünge geben, sondern soll das schon bestehenden Streckenangebote in Boppard und Bendorf um eine flowige Variante ergänzen. Langweilig wird es dennoch nicht werden: es sind über 130 Baulelemente geplant (Northores, Kicker, Corner, Drops, Tables und natürlich viele Anlieger). Die Devise wird lauten: je tougher, desto schneller und damit höher und weiter. Die Strecke soll also sowohl Anfänger als auch Pros begeistern können.

Wir brauchen dazu sehr viel Hilfe!!! 

Wer mitmachen will, möge sich bitte melden! Bitte nutzt dazu unsere Facebookseite: 

http://www.facebook.com/emser.bikepark

Dort findet Ihr auch in Zukunft Hinweise auf Bautage und Aktivitäten.

Oder meldet Euch per Mail ([email protected]). Die noch im enstehende Webseite...

www.emser-bikepark.de

...wird in Zukunft über die Strecke informieren (ist jedoch statisch).

Noch eine Bitte: wir brauchen praktische Hilfe (viele Hände, schnelles Ende). 
Wir benötigen keine Poser, die dort eine Chance sehen, Ihr eigenes Konzept durch zu drücken. Der Streckenverlauf und die Baulelemente sind fest geplant. Wir werden diesen Thread also nicht als Diskussionsforum für die Strecke nutzen, sondern um engagierte Biker zu organisieren, die die endlich in unserer Regoin eine legale Strecke haben wollen. 

Ich freue mich auf den Bau und auf Eure Mithilfe! 

ride on

horst


----------



## CYBO (23. August 2012)

Hallo Horst,

Super Sache!!! Die Gravity Pilots unterstützen euer Vorhaben klaro!! 
Wir konnten uns ja bereits beim ersten baueinsatz letzten Sa. kennen lernen und die Strecke begutachten. Potential ist definitiv da und Leute/Initiatoren sind sehr cool drauf.
Wir werden viel Spaß haben 

VG Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiwe (23. August 2012)

Klasse Sache, 
habe die letzten beiden Artikel in der R-L Zeitung mit Freude gelesen.
Aus der Haustür raus und auf den Trail - wäre "leider geil"


----------



## Monche (23. August 2012)

Schön dass es jetzt auch hier angekommen ist. Ich bin echt begeistert vom streckenverlauf und Beschaffenheit des Waldes. Da steckt wirklich sehr viel potential drin, da es ja 4 verschiedene Abschnitte sind und jeder anders aussieht. 

Gruß Timon


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2012)

Sehr cool!! Freu freu!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

super Sache!


----------



## WaltAir (23. August 2012)

Wenn alles klappt, komme ich am Montag zum helfen. Was wird an Werkzeug benötigt?


----------



## Fartzilla (23. August 2012)

Soweit ich informiert bin wollen wir am Montag bisschen räumen..denke das Arbeitshandschuhe reichen


----------



## dave (23. August 2012)

Es war ein langer, steiniger Weg mit vielen Rückschlägen. Vor Bad Ems gab es ja auch noch andere Anläufe! 
Um so mehr freut es mich, dass sich Dein Engagement und Deine Hartnäckigkeit am Ende doch ausgezahlt hat. Respekt!


----------



## Flo17 (23. August 2012)

Hi Horst,

lass uns dann im Herbst auch mal Bautermine am Wochende abstimmen.

Das wird was feines.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Highme (24. August 2012)

Na da freue ich mich als "In-der-Nähe-von-Koblenz" Wohnender ausserordentlich! Fahre erst seit gut einem Jahr und war schon ein paar Mal in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail. Zum Bikepark in Bad Ems sind`s von zuhause nur 20 km, von meiner Arbeitsstelle nur knappe 6 km, da werde ich wohl Stammgast werden. Tolle Sache! Hab ihr schon einen Eröffnungstermin geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (24. August 2012)

Das wird stark davon abhängen wieviele Leute helfen


----------



## Highme (24. August 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das wird stark davon abhängen wieviele Leute helfen


Habe ich vor!  Habe aber leider berufsbedingt erst ab Mitte/Ende September wieder Zeit.


----------



## WW-Horst (24. August 2012)

WaltAir schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, komme ich am Montag zum helfen. Was wird an Werkzeug benötigt?



Hai, vielen Dank für das positive Feedback! 

Am Montag wollen wir erst mal Aufräumen, deshalb reichen Handschuhe. Wenn vorhanden, eine Langsichel / Machete / Langaxt um Strauchwerk zu putzen.

Der offizielle Baugenin wird Ende Oktober sein. Ja, und dann hängt die Baugeschwindigkeit von unser aller Engagement ab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

Wo und wann trifft man sich?


----------



## Monche (24. August 2012)

Am Montag um 18uhr auf dem Parkplatz "schöne Aussicht" in kemmenau.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (25. August 2012)

Eine Super Sache!


----------



## Nduro (25. August 2012)

Könntet ihr die Bautermine auch hier Posten. Oder trefft ihr euch jeden Samstag?
Brauch immer etwas zeit zur Planung. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es aber auch mal, bevor es In Wiesbaden mit den bauen beginnt.


----------



## WW-Horst (25. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die Bautermine auch hier Posten. Oder trefft ihr euch jeden Samstag?
> Brauch immer etwas zeit zur Planung.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es aber auch mal, bevor es In Wiesbaden mit den bauen beginnt.



Ja, mach ich!!
Nächster Termin, wie gesagt, 
Montag 27.8.12 um 18.00 Parkplatz der "Schönen Aussicht" in Kemmenau (für die Navis: Breite  50°20'51.05"N, Länge   7°44'38.88"E).


----------



## Maddinth (27. August 2012)

War eine erfolgreiche Aktion heute, sind gut vorangekommen

Bin heute das erste mal da gewesen, die strecke hat vom Gelände her potential.


----------



## benni260 (27. August 2012)

Könnt ihr für die "Nicht-Facebooker" die Termine hier posten?


----------



## Maddinth (27. August 2012)

Ja das kann ich nur befürworten, bis jetzt konnt ich mich erfolgreich ausm Gesichtsbuch raushalten


----------



## Monche (27. August 2012)

Wenn ich Termine bei Facebook wahr nehme, schreib ich die auch gerne hier rein, aber ich gehe davon aus dass der Horst das schon vorher übernimmt


----------



## WW-Horst (28. August 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr für die "Nicht-Facebooker" die Termine hier posten?



Ja, machen wir!

Die Aufräumaktion war klasse, hätte nie gedacht, dass wir so schnell voran kommen. Herzlichen Dank an alle!


----------



## Fartzilla (28. August 2012)

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## arno-nym (28. August 2012)

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja die Termininfo automatisch und gleichzeitig auf ibc fb und auf emser-bikepark dargestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaltAir (28. August 2012)

und per Post und SMS und Anruf und mit Blumentrauß Grußkarte und Email und Twitter und Brieftaube und Flaschenpost und...........


----------



## Fartzilla (28. August 2012)

Dann müsste aber so ziemlich jeder informiert sein..mir fallen dann nur noch Morsezeichen ein


----------



## Der_Graue (29. August 2012)

Damit kann ich dienen, habe noch ein Funkgerät mit Morsetaste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Fartzilla schrieb:


> Dann müsste aber so ziemlich jeder informiert sein..mir fallen dann nur noch Morsezeichen ein


----------



## U-turner (2. September 2012)

Hi, Klasse Sache!!!
Die Kleinstadt Bad Ems zeigt mal der "großen" Heimatstadt von Canyon (Koblenz) wie es geht. Bin dabei und helfe gerne beim Bau.

Markus


----------



## WW-Horst (3. September 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Damit kann ich dienen, habe noch ein Funkgerät mit Morsetaste



Echt? Ja dann kann es losgehen, konnt ein meiner Glanzzeit mal 120 zeichen geben und hören (DF8KT).

Nochmals Danke für die Hilfbereitschaft. Im Moment arbeiten wir im Hintergrund. Der formale kram mit Begehungen läuft noch. 
Wir wollen auch noch einen Termin als ofiziellen Start des Baus finden. Danach geht es erst ofiziell los.

Evt. machen wir vorher noch mal ne kleine Aufräumaktion, tue das rechtzeitig auf den genannten kommunikationswegen kund


----------



## WaltAir (3. September 2012)

U-turner schrieb:


> Hi, Klasse Sache!!!
> Die Kleinstadt Bad Ems zeigt mal der "großen" Heimatstadt von Canyon (Koblenz) wie es geht. Bin dabei und helfe gerne beim Bau.
> 
> Markus


 

 Dann heisst es bald Nudelsalat und Bad Ems


----------



## Antilles (3. September 2012)

Super sache, einfach bei fb oder hier posten wenn ihr hilfe, mitarbeit, unterschriften fahrer ider werkzeug braucht!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. September 2012)

Ich schreibe dich an wenn ich was weiß


----------



## WW-Horst (9. September 2012)

*Arbeitseinsatz Mittwoch 12.9.12 um 17.30*

Hallo,

wir haben die ersten beiden Streckenabschnitte zusammen mit Canyon abgesteckt. Da er von der ersten Planung abweicht, wollen wir den jetzt fest geplanten Verlauf nochmals aufräumen.

Das gibt auch gleich Gelegenheit zur Besichtigung. 

Evt. bekommen wir auch Holz, das abgeladen werden müsste.

Alle sind dazu herzlich eingeladen, und zwar wieder Parkplatz "Schöne Aussicht" Kemenau um 17.30. Die Lagebeschreibung gibt auf www.emser-bikepark.de.

Mitzubringen sind Arbeitshandschuhe und Rechen. Falls vorhanden auch eine Machete oder Langaxt.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (10. September 2012)

Super Sache! Da ich diese Woche noch verhindert sein werde, aber ansonsten gerne mithelfe schicke ich dir Horst mal meine Email fürn Verteiler!!!


----------



## >Helge< (13. September 2012)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich!!
> Nächster Termin, wie gesagt,
> Montag 27.8.12 um 18.00 Parkplatz der "Schönen Aussicht" in Kemmenau (für die Navis: Breite  50°20'51.05"N, Länge   7°44'38.88"E).



Da scheint sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen zu haben...mein Navi zeigt bei diesen Daten Morshausen in der Nähe von Boppard an.

Laut der offizizellen Einladung auf Eurer Seite sind die Daten allerdings andere http://bit.ly/P7yRFb .......50.347504 N, 7.744164 O !

Hoffe ich kann beim nächsten mal dabei sein.....!


----------



## andiwe (13. September 2012)

Koordinaten passen schon so, du hast vergessen dein Navi von Dezimal- auf Gradschreibweise umzustellen.


----------



## WW-Horst (27. September 2012)

Hai,
es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten:

1. Am Samstag den 29.9.12 findet, wie bereits angekündigt, auf der Schönen Aussicht Kemenau (treffpunkt für bauarbeiten) um 12.00 der "1.Spatenstich" statt. Es kommen alle Offiziellen!

Das ist sowas wie der offizielle Baubeginn.

Kommt vorbei (danach dann zu Amir nach Boppard) und zieht ein Bikeshirt an, damit die Presse sieht, wie viele wir sind! 

2. Kleiner Wermutstropfen: die Stadt hat leider den Vertrag mit den Vereinen noch nicht rechtlich prüfen lassen. Das kann leider dauern, und bis dahin darf auch noch nix gebaut werden. 

Wir dürfen aber weiter die trasse aufräumen, und das werden wir dann nach den Herbstferien auch machen. Das ist nämlich noch super viel Arbeit und da brauchen wir wirklich jeden Mann/Frau!


----------



## arno-nym (27. September 2012)

Klingt gut Horst, leider sind wir den Ganzen Samstag bei Amir. Der Junior fährt und ich helfe.

Ein ehemaliger Emser Beigeordneter sagte mal: die Verwaltung verwaltet veraltet!
- Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Gruß Eckhard


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. September 2012)

mahlzeit!!
feine sache - die 1.-spatenstich-aktion gestern 
werde a.j.f. bei dem einen oder anderen arbeitseinsatz dabei sein.





















bis denne - ciao
pitt
(der mit helm und weißem bike )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bikeparkhelfer!

Der nächste Arbeitseinsatz ist 

am Samstag 20.10.12 von 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr.

Achtung: der Treffpunkt ist dieses Mal das Ende der Strecke (Bad Ems, Arbacher Straße, Infos www.emser-bikepark.de/Bauen).

Ziel des Arbeitseinsatzes:
Aufräumen der unteren Streckenabschnitte (Fahnenberg, Diggin in the dirt, Emser Schleuder)

Mitzubringen:
Handschuhe, ggf. Harke, ggf. Langstielaxt

Das ist viel Arbeit, deshalb wäre es toll, wenn möglichst alle verfügbaren Helfer kämen!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum Verständnis. Gelesen habe ich:

_"Verantwortlich für die Strecke wird die Stadt als Betreiberin sein. Sie überträgt diese Verantwortung jedoch, wie üblich, einem Verein, dem wir uns dann anschließen. Wir haben gleich zwei Vereine hinter uns: den TV 1861 Bad Ems e.V. sowie Pure Cycling e.V." _[1]

Mit "wir" scheint ja die "Emser Bikepark GbR Dr. Horst Hohn, Gregor Nelles, Dirk Wachendorf" gemeint zu sein, so wie es auf der Website des "Emser Bikepark" im Impressum steht.

Wer aber nun mal salopp ausgedrückt "die Hosen anhat" erschließt sich mir daraus nicht so ganz. Die Stadt Bad Ems verpachtet (?) an wen?

Canyon ist Sponsor der GbR?

[1] http://trailhunter.de/2012/08/25/neuer-flowtrail-in-bad-ems/
[2] http://www.emser-bikepark.de/Impressum.html


----------



## WW-Horst (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kaltumformer,

diese Fragen kannst Du am besten an die Stadt Bad Ems direkt richten, die der Betreiber der Strecke ist. Wir legen im Forum keine Interna offen. Bei Bautagen kannst Du "uns" alle kennen lernen. Dazu bist Du herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## WaltAir (9. Oktober 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Verständnis. Gelesen habe ich:
> 
> _"Verantwortlich für die Strecke wird die Stadt als Betreiberin sein. Sie überträgt diese Verantwortung jedoch, wie üblich, einem Verein, dem wir uns dann anschließen. Wir haben gleich zwei Vereine hinter uns: den TV 1861 Bad Ems e.V. sowie Pure Cycling e.V." _[1]
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Kaltumformer,
warum interessieren Dich solche Sachen und warum stellst Du solche internen Fragen in einem öffentlichen Forum? Ich denke Du wirst alle Informationen bekommen wenn Du Dich persönlich und nicht anonym mit uns in Verbindung setzt.
MfG
W


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. Oktober 2012)

WaltAir schrieb:


> Hallo Kaltumformer,
> warum interessieren Dich solche Sachen [...]


Jeden Streckenbau und Engagement finde ich prima.  Jeder setzt das unterschiedlich um und daher interessiert es mich warum die eine oder andere Variante, auch bei der Organisation, gewählt wurde. Ich lerne gerne dazu.



WaltAir schrieb:


> und warum stellst Du solche internen Fragen in einem öffentlichen Forum?


Weil sie nicht nur Interne interessieren.



WaltAir schrieb:


> Ich denke Du wirst alle Informationen bekommen wenn Du Dich persönlich und nicht anonym mit uns in Verbindung setzt.


Es macht einen Unterschied ob die Fragen hier von "euch" direkt beantwortet werden oder ob sie persönlich mitgeteilt werden und dann anschließend u.A. hier weiterverteilt würden? 



WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hallo Kaltumformer,
> Bei Bautagen kannst Du "uns" alle kennen lernen. Dazu bist Du herzlich eingeladen.


Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Trotz der Entfernung eine Überlegung wert. Wenn ich zu einem "Arbeitseinsatz" aufgefordert werde, jemand also was von mir will, frage ich mich von wem bzw. für wen und was mögliche Konsequenzen sind. Einem Verein unterstelle ich grundsätzlich erst mal eine Gemeinnützigkeit, einem Unternehmen eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht - beides absolut wertfrei.


----------



## WW-Horst (10. Oktober 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Trotz der Entfernung eine Überlegung wert. Wenn ich zu einem "Arbeitseinsatz" aufgefordert werde, jemand also was von mir will, frage ich mich von wem bzw. für wen und was mögliche Konsequenzen sind. Einem Verein unterstelle ich grundsätzlich erst mal eine Gemeinnützigkeit, einem Unternehmen eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht - beides absolut wertfrei.



Und genau so ist das: wir machen das ehrenamtlich und gemeinnützig.


----------



## WaltAir (10. Oktober 2012)

"Jeden Streckenbau und Engagement finde ich prima.  Jeder setzt das unterschiedlich um und daher interessiert es mich warum die eine oder andere Variante, auch bei der Organisation, gewählt wurde. Ich lerne gerne dazu."

Wozu denn, planst Du auch eine Strecke zu bauen, oder hast du schon eine gebaut? Wir lernen auch gerne dazu. Vieleicht können wir uns ja ergänzen.


"Weil sie nicht nur Interne interessieren."

Jeder der sich für den Bikepark Bad Ems Ineressiert kann uns gerne kontaktieren


"Es macht einen Unterschied ob die Fragen hier von "euch" direkt beantwortet werden oder ob sie persönlich mitgeteilt werden und dann anschließend u.A. hier weiterverteilt würden?" 

Ja richtig, deshalb ziehen wir auch persönliche Gespräche anonymen Post´s vor damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen oder Falschinterpretationen kommt.


"Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Trotz der Entfernung eine Überlegung wert. Wenn ich zu einem "Arbeitseinsatz" aufgefordert werde, jemand also was von mir will, frage ich mich von wem bzw. für wen und was mögliche Konsequenzen sind. Einem Verein unterstelle ich grundsätzlich erst mal eine Gemeinnützigkeit, einem Unternehmen eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht - beides absolut wertfrei."

Wir haben Dich nicht zu einem Arbeitseinsatz aufgefordert und wollen auch nichts von Dir. Wir bieten Dir lediglich eine Gelegenheit uns und unser Projekt kennen zu lernen. Sollte Dich dann die Tatkraft überwältigen kannst Du gerne mit Hand anlegen oder deine Ideen mit einbringen. Das ganze wird eine Strecke von Radfahrern für Radfahrer.
Aber da wir Dich und deine Absichten nicht kennen wirst Du auf diesem Wege keine Informationen erhalten.

Gruß
W


----------



## Maddinth (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich find das Projekt schön. Eine offene legale Strecke die wirklich sehr viel Potential hat ist doch toll !
Auch für leute wie mich,die noch keine strecke gebaut haben, ist es schön so auch an die Materie rangeführt zuwerden. Auch wenn ich leider erst einmal mit hlefen konnte...


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Oktober 2012)

WaltAir schrieb:


> Wozu denn, planst Du auch eine Strecke zu bauen, oder hast du schon eine gebaut? Wir lernen auch gerne dazu. Vieleicht können wir uns ja ergänzen.


Beim Flowtrail Stromberg baue ich z.B. mit.



WaltAir schrieb:


> Aber da wir Dich und deine Absichten nicht kennen wirst Du auf diesem Wege keine Informationen erhalten.



Die Einstellung: _"So etwas wie "zu paranoid" gibt es nicht. Genauso wenig wie "zu reich", "zu gut bewaffnet" oder "zuviel Käsekuchen"..."_ .... könnte von mir sein. 

Ich habe ganz konkrete und einfach zu beantwortende Fragen gestellt und meine Absicht mitgeteilt. 

In Stromberg gibt es z.B. Keine "GbR" die in die Strecke involviert ist und daher interessiert es mich u.A. was deren Aufgabe beim Emser Bikepark ist wenn sie schon so heißt wie der Bikepark selbst - um nochmal einen Teil zu wiederholen.


----------



## Axyltus (11. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an ^^ werd definitiv am 20.10 Vorort sein und gegebenenfalls Verstärkung mitbringen, wenn das in Ordnung ist? Abgesehen davon hoffe ich mal das ich den Weg dahin finde, obwohl Montabaur jetzt nicht gerade weit weg von Ems ist.

Mfg
Etienne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaltAir (12. Oktober 2012)

Axyltus schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an ^^ werd definitiv am 20.10 Vorort sein und gegebenenfalls Verstärkung mitbringen, wenn das in Ordnung ist? Abgesehen davon hoffe ich mal das ich den Weg dahin finde, obwohl Montabaur jetzt nicht gerade weit weg von Ems ist.
> 
> Mfg
> Etienne


 

Hallo Etienne,
Verstärkung ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung, wir sind froh um jede helfende Hand. 
Ich fahre am Sa an Montabaur vorbei, wenn Du willst kann ich Dich/ euch lotsen.
Gruß
W


----------



## Axyltus (20. Oktober 2012)

WaltAir schrieb:


> Hallo Etienne,
> Verstärkung ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung, wir sind froh um jede helfende Hand.
> Ich fahre am Sa an Montabaur vorbei, wenn Du willst kann ich Dich/ euch lotsen.
> Gruß
> W



Ja versuche es erst einmal so aber vll wäre eine Nummer oder sowas in der Art ganz gut das man im eventuellen Notfall jemand kontaktieren kann ^_^


----------



## mondo-mania (20. Oktober 2012)

Hast es ja anscheinend gut gefunden...

Der Arbeitseinsatz heute war gute Arbeit. So wie es scheint, ist die gesamte Strecke von den gröbsten Ästen und Steinen bereinigt. Zum Teil sogar wie geleckt  

Dann kanns bald mit dem Bau der Elemente losgehen. Wird bestimmt locker

In diesem Sinne, gute Arbeit an alle die da waren und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß

Günter


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen..jetzt gehts richtig los


----------



## Axyltus (20. Oktober 2012)

Nächsten Samstag wieder?


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Oktober 2012)

Inwiefern stehen die weiteren termine denn jetzt fest? Umfrage kam ja per email. Nun kann ich endlich auch..neue arbeit und kein scheiß Schichtdienst mehr yeahh ^_^


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. Oktober 2012)

yep, war echt ne klasse aktion gestern - sind super-weit gekommen - hat spass gemacht 

@ warpspinne:
ich darf hier mal horsts umfrage einkopieren - da kannste dich schonmal eintragen - is selbsterklärend:

_...
zitat anfang:
Hallo,
anbei eine Doodleumfrage zu möglichen Zeiten zum Arbeitseinsatz. keine Angst, wir wollen die Strecke nicht in 8 Wochen abarbeiten. 1 Termin pro Woche ist realistisch.
Hier könnt Ihr Euch eintragen:
http://www.doodle.com/up26ephp7m3uqpvw
Wir entscheiden dann, welcher Termin geht (es muss einer vom Organisationsteam dabei sein).
cu
horst
zitat ende
..._

ansonsten werden die termine auf "www.emser-bikepark.de" bekannt gegeben...und wahrscheinlich auf facebook (bin ned so der sozial-netzwerker)


----------



## H-P (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, haben ja heute in Boppard ein paar von euch auf der Tour kennen gelernt...nette Truppe und tolle Trails, hat Spaß gemacht...wünschen euch alles gute beim Bau der Strecke und kommen euch gerne wieder mal besuchen.

Danke für´s guiden.


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Oktober 2012)

Hai. Ja, der Einsatz war toll. Ich hÃ¤tte nie gedacht, dass wir an einem Tag soviel schaffen. Vielen Dank nochmals an alle Helfer!! 

Generell werden wir den Samstag Nachmittag zum bauen nutzen, zunÃ¤chst noch ab 13.00 Uhr, im Dezember ab 12.00. Wir kÃ¼ndigen die EinsÃ¤tze jedoch immer an!

Jetzt wirds langsam auch interessant: Wir beginnen damit, die Elemente zu bauen!

NÃ¤chster Arbeitseinsatz:

Termin:
Samstag 27.Oktober ab 13.00 Uhr (bis 16.00)

Treffpunkt: 
Anfang der Strecke, Kemmenau âSchÃ¶ne Aussichtâ um Punkt 13.00, danach sind wir auf der Strecke zu finden (einfach Markierungen folgen!

Ziel des Arbeitseinsatzes:
Northshore-Drops bauen  im Segment "Black Forest" und "Limeschanze".

BenÃ¶tigt werden:
Spaten, Brechstange, Langaxt,  Kreuzhacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (21. Oktober 2012)

Um leute zu motivieren könnt ihr ja mal Bilder von der zukünftigen Strecke posten  Vorherh-Nachher Bilder


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Oktober 2012)

Genau daran haben wir gestern auch gedacht


----------



## WW-Horst (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja sehr gerne. Nur offensichtlich bin ich dafür zu blöd ;-), in Facebook und auf der Webseite geht es besser. Kann das jemand übernehmen? Bilder sind alle da bzw. können von der Webseite geladen werden!


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich zuhause bin und Zeit hab mach ichs


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Bilder in Foren lad ich immer über: www.picr.de hoch. 

Hier mal was vom Samstag:


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Oktober 2012)

...und noch eins aus dem (man beachte oben links) "Wildboar-Skull"-Abschnitt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (22. Oktober 2012)

27 Oktober also. Alles klar! Da komme ich zu 200%!!!  Spaten bring ich mit  Wie sieht mit Nägeln für die Shore aus? Hätte hier noch ca. 200 Zimmermannsnägel, also die schönen langen, die ich nicht mehr brauche. Steuer ich gerne bei, falls benötigt!


----------



## mondo-mania (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal jegliche Spende von Baumaterial ist herzlich wilkommen...
Bring mit was du tragen kannst 

Gruß


----------



## Monche (22. Oktober 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> 27 Oktober also. Alles klar! Da komme ich zu 200%!!!  Spaten bring ich mit  Wie sieht mit Nägeln für die Shore aus? Hätte hier noch ca. 200 Zimmermannsnägel, also die schönen langen, die ich nicht mehr brauche. Steuer ich gerne bei, falls benötigt!



Zimmermannsnägel sind schonmal sehr hilfreich.... Für die Bretter auf drops und Shores zu befestigten nehmen wir Nägel von 3,8 x 100 mm.... Die Nägel für die unterkonstruktion müssen etwas größer sein. Ich denke da an 140-160 ca.


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Oktober 2012)

na dann...
ich würd *ne ältere europalette* beisteuern, auf der seinerzeit unser geda-aufzug geliefert wurde - zwar nicht die welt, aber besser als nix.


----------



## Warpspinne (22. Oktober 2012)

Damit bauen wir dann aber bitte keinen Drop...Europaletten Holz hat auf unserem Local nicht lange gehalten. Nach einiger Zeit in der Feuchte bricht das so weg..


----------



## Monche (22. Oktober 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Damit bauen wir dann aber bitte keinen Drop...Europaletten Holz hat auf unserem Local nicht lange gehalten. Nach einiger Zeit in der Feuchte bricht das so weg..



das ist kein 1,5cm europaletten schrott... unsere bretter sind 4-5cm dick und damit sehr massiv

Edit: habs jetzt erst gecheckt... mit paletten wird nur der grill angezündet... sonst nicht mehr


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Oktober 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> habs jetzt erst gecheckt... mit paletten wird nur der grill angezündet... sonst nicht mehr



ei gut, dann haben wir eben en bisi brennholz mehr, für'n grillabend
(hauptsach, ich hab se aus de füß )


----------



## WW-Horst (23. Oktober 2012)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> na dann...
> ich würd *ne ältere europalette* beisteuern, auf der seinerzeit unser geda-aufzug geliefert wurde - zwar nicht die welt, aber besser als nix.



Hai!
Vielen Dank für das nette Angebot. Zum Glück haben wir sehr gutes Holz in 1a-Optik bereits organisiert. Also bitte kein zussätzliches Holz mitbringen! l
Leitplanken sind hingegen gerne gesehen ;-).

Daneben sind Brechstangen zum Ausheben der Löcher für die Pfosten gefragt. Wer eine hat (lange Eisenstange mit Spitze) bitte unbedingt mitbringen!! 
Ferner: Hammer, Zollstock, Wasserwaage.

Als Pfosten benutzen wir übrigens ein spezielles Holz, das über Jahre nässebeständig ist.


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (24. Oktober 2012)

HI  ich bins Johannes hab jetzt erst gesehen dass der bikepark auch in ibc ein forum hat


----------



## Kathse (24. Oktober 2012)

Na dann oute ich mich auch grad mit 

Ich bin der Kai, der sich im Langarmflanellhemd totgeschwitzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin Johannes und Kai! ich habe generell auch probleme mit den Nicknames, aber die lerne ich schon. Ich bin der Horst ;-)
Ich habe übrigens generell auch mittwochsam Nachmittag etwas Zeit zum Bauen. Habe mich am kommnden Mittwoch um 14.30 schon mal auf der STrecke verabredtet. Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen: bite kurze nachricht.
 @johannes: hast Dich ja schon in Doodle eingetragen, gilt das auch für komenden Mi

Hier nochmal der Link zu Doodle (Terminkalender zum Eintragen):
http://doodle.com/up26ephp7m3uqpvw?tmail=poll_update_participant_admin&tlink=pollbtn


----------



## Axyltus (25. Oktober 2012)

Trifft man sich am Samstag wieder zuerst am Parkplatz oder kann man diesmal direkt in Richtung Wald fahren?


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Oktober 2012)

Axyltus schrieb:


> Trifft man sich am Samstag wieder zuerst am Parkplatz oder kann man diesmal direkt in Richtung Wald fahren?



Pünktlich am Parkplatz, nach der zeit auf der Strecke!


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

da ich nächste Woche etwas mehr Zeit habe und zwei versierte Streckenbauer Urlaub haben, werden wir kommenden Mittwoch und Freitag jeweils am Nachmitag bauen (Holzdrops, Stepdowns und Roadgap). Auch den Samstag nach Allerheiligen bin ich am Start.
ich habe die Anfrage auf Doodle entsprechend geändert (http://doodle.com/up26ephp7m3uqpvw)

Wer also in der nächsten Woche  (Allerheiligen) Mittwoch 31.10.12  ab 14.30 und Freitag 2.11.12 ab 13.30 Zeit hat, teilt mir das am besten kurz mit! Werde ´das auf IBC und Facebook noch posten.
Mitzubringen sind Hammer, Spaten, ggf. Brecheisen, ggf. Wasserwaage, ggf. Akkubohrer.

Wir wollenl im November nochmal Gas geben, im Dezember können wir ja auf der Strecke selber kaum bauen!

cu
horst


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Oktober 2012)

'moggäään!

hier ein paar bilder vom gestrigen drop-bau-beginn:


----------



## Warpspinne (28. Oktober 2012)

War Klasse bei dem schönen Wetter!


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier Bilder von Drop 1


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Oktober 2012)

heute, 16:30 uhr, parkplatz schöne aussicht:

sponsor arbeitet auch sonntags??


----------



## WW-Horst (28. Oktober 2012)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> heute, 16:30 uhr, parkplatz schöne aussicht:
> 
> sponsor arbeitet auch sonntags??



...ja ja, die Schwarzfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (28. Oktober 2012)

Hai,
klasse Arbeit gestern! Wir wollen die Arbeit so schnell wie möglich fortsetzen. Mittwoch können wohl 2 oder 3 Leute nachmittags schaffen: bitte kurze Mail, damit ich das koordinieren kann! Freitag geht bei mir nachmittags auch, 13.00 ist ne gute Zeit!
Samstag 12.00 auf alle Fälle. Wir bauen die Drops weiter, also gleiches Werkzeug!


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin mittwoch auch da wird bei mir eher 3.


----------



## Warpspinne (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch Mittwoch dabei. Ab halb 3


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Oktober 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Bin auch Mittwoch dabei. Ab halb 3


----------



## WW-Horst (29. Oktober 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Bin auch Mittwoch dabei. Ab halb 3



Cookie! Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, dafür vertritt mich Klaus (fahrradfahrender Handwerker oder handwerkelnder Biker). Er kennt die Strecke nicht. Ihr müsstet ihn um 14.30 an der Schönen Aussicht aufgabeln und zum Drop 2 zur Arbeit geleiten


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hier die Bautage der nÃ¤chsten 14 Tage:

Termine:

Mittwoch 31.10.12, 14.30-17.00 (Dropbau)
Freitag 2.10.12, 14.30-17.00 (Dropbau)
Samstag 3.11.12, 12.00-16.00 (Dropbau)

Samstag 10.11.12, 8.00-18.00 (Baggerarbeit)

Treffpunkt pÃ¼nktlich am Parkplatz âSchÃ¶ne Aussichtâ, ansonsten auf der Strecke.
Gebaut werden die Holz-Drops im "Black Forest", Limesschanze" und "RÃ¶mergraben".

Mitbringen: 
Zum Dropbau: Handschuhe, Hammer, Spaten, SÃ¤ge, Brecheisen
Zum Baggereinsatz: Rechen, Harke, Schaufel

Die Bautermine werden auch auf folgenden Seiten bekannt gegeben:

Facebook: www.facebook.com/Emser-Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogste (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

versuche Freitag dabei zu sein und muss für Samstag noch Ausgang beantragen. Ich hoffe wir haben keine privaten Termine.

Wir sehen uns aber auf jeden Fall Freitag.

CU
Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (31. Oktober 2012)

Was ein Wetterchen


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man jetzt noch frei hätte..könnte man bauen


----------



## vogste (31. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja,

das gute Wetter, jetzt sitzt man hier im Büro und quält sich Programmzeilen aus den Fingern und draussen könnte man Biken
oder am Bikepark bauen. 
Hoffentlich ist morgen annähernd genauso gut, dass man mal 
eine Runde biken kann!
Bis Freitag.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (31. Oktober 2012)

hi zug hatte verspätung und bin bisschen krank bin heute nicht da


----------



## Warpspinne (31. Oktober 2012)

War ne gemütliche Baurunde. 5 Leute waren da, der doppel Holzdrop ist fast fertig. Fehlen vll. Noch so 8-9 Bretter  der größere der beiden ist komplett fertig und sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Axyltus (31. Oktober 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> War ne gemütliche Baurunde. 5 Leute waren da, der doppel Holzdrop ist fast fertig. Fehlen vll. Noch so 8-9 Bretter  der größere der beiden ist komplett fertig und sieht verdammt gut aus



Ja war definitiv eine angenehme Runde und den Rest bekommt man am Freitag schnell fertig. Danach geht es im Vollgas weiter ^_^


----------



## crossy-pietro (31. Oktober 2012)

drop 2 fast fertig = sauber!!  (der start am letzten samstag war echt ne plackerei und tricky)

habt ihr en paar foddos für's forum?


----------



## Warpspinne (31. Oktober 2012)

Fotos wurden gemacht und Horst geschickt. Der muss die hochladen


----------



## Monche (31. Oktober 2012)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> drop 2 fast fertig = sauber!!  (der start am letzten samstag war echt ne plackerei und tricky)
> 
> habt ihr en paar foddos für's forum?



Genau... Foddoooos.... 

Habt ihr nur den gebrochenen trägerbalken getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das mit dem Tempo weiter geht können wir ja bald fahren


----------



## WW-Horst (1. November 2012)

Hi,
lade das Bild gleich hoch. Wens es morgen übrigens regent, bauen wir dennoch, nur nicht so lange.


----------



## Warpspinne (1. November 2012)

Mir war langweilig da hab ich mal was gebastelt.. Logo Entwurf. Hab mich mal an den Farben der HP orientiert. Orange/schwarz. Kann Farben aber noch komplett ändern. Hintergrund ist natürlich transparent. Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge habt, einfach melden. Ist nur so ne Idee, ich weis ja nicht ob schon ein Logo/entwurf gemacht wurde. LG und bis Morgen!


----------



## Fartzilla (1. November 2012)

Werde morgen nicht bauen kommen muss arbeiten


----------



## WW-Horst (1. November 2012)

Hai,
hier nun auch Foddoos. Dasd Logo ist hübsch. Vielen Dank!!! 

Unser Logospezi ist der Andi, sendest Du mir mal den Entwurf per Mail. Wir haben da schon über 10 Entwürfe, ist schwierig!

Und hier der Drop:


----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. November 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig da hab ich mal was gebastelt.. Logo Entwurf. Hab mich mal an den Farben der HP orientiert. Orange/schwarz. Kann Farben aber noch komplett ändern. Hintergrund ist natürlich transparent. Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge habt, einfach melden. Ist nur so ne Idee, ich weis ja nicht ob schon ein Logo/entwurf gemacht wurde. LG und bis Morgen!




Sieht hammer aus!


----------



## Axyltus (1. November 2012)

Du solltest öfter Langeweile haben  sieht echt hammer aus!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (1. November 2012)

Ich könnte ja den etwas "leeren" Hintergrund noch mit etwas Bad Ems typischen füllen. Nur was könnte da reinpassen? Ein wenig mehr Wald? So lassen? Das Casino ?


----------



## Maddinth (1. November 2012)

Drop wie logo sehen cool aus 

Den Hintergrund des Logos würde ich auch transparent lassen.- Sonst wirkt es am ende noch überladen.
Gebt schonmal den T-Shirt druck in Auftrag *G*

Ist blöd das ich gerade weggezogen bin sonst würde ich gerne mitbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (1. November 2012)

Super Logo pack aber nix mehr rein sonst wirds too much


----------



## WaltAir (2. November 2012)

Fettes Logo, gefällt mir.


----------



## andiwe (2. November 2012)

Hey klasse Logo,

wir sind derzeit schon mit 2 Grafikern an einem Logo dran.
Bestimmt 2 dutzend Entwürfe haben wir schon im Papierkorb versenkt.
Sobald die endgültige Version fertig ist posten wir die auch hier.
Die ganzen Entwürfe wollten wir nicht online stellen, weil die Diskussion sehr mühselig ist und jeder seinen ganz eigenen Geschmack hat.

Ist garnicht so einfach ein Logo mit Bezug zur Strecke hinzubekommen, dass nicht zu verspielt wirkt, auf ein T-Shirt druckbar, aus der Ferne erkennbar, usw. usf... sein soll.

Lasst uns noch was Zeit.


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (2. November 2012)

hi     
cooles logo aber mach doch bitte höhere berge in den hintergrund ;D


----------



## Warpspinne (2. November 2012)

@andiwe schick mit dochmal die logos per email.


----------



## WW-Horst (3. November 2012)

Hai,
wir werden heute trotz Regen bauen, es soll gegen Nachmitag auch besser werden. In dieser Woche konnten wir Drop 2 fertig stellen, Drop 3, ziemlich komplizierter Unterbau, wird heute gedeckt. 
Der Bagger kommt nich am 10.November, sondern am 17.November, so dass wir am 10.11. genügend Zeit für Vorbereitungen haben!.

Hier Drop 3:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. November 2012)

Jungs das macht ihr sehr Cool, ich hoffen wenn es hier in Wi. los geht sind auch so fleißige und vor allem verbissene Helfer dabei!

Respekt!


----------



## WW-Horst (3. November 2012)

Hai,
im strömenden Regen haben wir heute auch Doppeldrop Nr. 3 fertig gestellt!
An Dopeldrop 2 und 3 haben diese Woche (Mittwoch bis Samstag) mitgearbeitet:
Buddy,Gregor,Volker,Timon,David,Leo,Andreas,Walter,Karsten,Klaus,Jan,Siggi,Etienne, Micha und meine Wenigkeit (habe ich niemanden vergessen??).

Super Arbeit! Vielen Dank an Euch, vor allem bei dem Sauwetter! 

Hier der Drop Nr.3:


----------



## Warpspinne (3. November 2012)

Sieht top aus! So langsam bekommt der obere Abschnitt mal Form! Mal sehn wies aussieht wenn der Bagger durch ist und die ersten Anlieger fertig sind!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. November 2012)

Ich könnte ausrasten...man kommt aus dem Wald und dann hört der Regen auf..aber dad Ergebnis von heute ist mal wieder spitze


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2012)

leute ihr seid sehr sehr g... 
chapeau!!!!

wäre auch gern wieder dabei gewesen aber erst hatten der arbeitgeber und heute der kreislauf und montezuma was dagegen (sch... / kotz)


----------



## mondo-mania (3. November 2012)

Ja als ich heut angekommen bin, wurde die Arbeit gerade wegen dem Regen abgebrochen  Aber so ganz Tatenlos wollt ich ja nicht heimfahren. Also hab ich dem Jan von Canyon noch geholfen nach einer nicht ganz so krummen Anfahrt für den Drop 3 zu suchen und diese zu markieren.

Jan's line ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert.

Und als alle wegwaren hats ja auch direkt aufgehört zu regnen....

Gruß
Günter


----------



## WW-Horst (4. November 2012)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ja als ich heut angekommen bin, wurde die Arbeit gerade wegen dem Regen abgebrochen  Aber so ganz Tatenlos wollt ich ja nicht heimfahren. Also hab ich dem Jan von Canyon noch geholfen nach einer nicht ganz so krummen Anfahrt für den Drop 3 zu suchen und diese zu markieren.
> 
> Jan's line ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> ...



Hai Günter,
die Anfahrt zum Drop Nr.3 war Teil der Arbeit, die wir wegen Regen abgebrochen haben.,wir haben die neue Linie im groben festgelegt und begonnen, zusammen mit Jan das Feintuning zu machen. Die Anfahrt wird gradlinig auf den Drop führen.

Ride on!

Horst


----------



## Warpspinne (5. November 2012)

Mal gespannt..


----------



## WW-Horst (6. November 2012)

Hai,
nächste Termine Bautag (Schöne Aussicht Kemmenau):

Mittwoch 7.11.12   15.00 - 17.00 Materialtransport
Samstag 10.11.12  12.00-15.00 (Vorbereitung Baggerarbeit, Dropbau)
Samastag 17.10.12 8.00-17.00 (Bagerarbeit)

Mitzubringen:
Rechen,Harke, Schaufel, ggf. Spitzhacke, Hammer


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (6. November 2012)

bin samstag dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogste (6. November 2012)

Hallo,

hatte mich per Doodle für Samstag eingetragen. Habe aber übersehen, dass mein Patenkind und die Mutter am Samstag Geburtstag haben und Feiern. Ich bin somit nicht dabei. Kind geht vor.
Für das Bauen wünsche ich Euch trockenes Wetter.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## dirtmag (7. November 2012)

Ziehe diesen Samstag um, aber danach bin ich dabei (am 17.11.). Ist in Doodle eingetragen. Freu mich, dann endlich auch mal unterstützen zu können.

Gruß
Stefan
(pure cycling e.V.)


----------



## Hillcruiser (7. November 2012)

Hab auch den Artikel in der RZ gelesen und freu mich schon auf die Strecke.

leider bin ich grade selbst im Hausbaustress und bin daher voll verplant.
Eventuell kann ich aber im Frühjahr mal öfter mit anpacken...

Danke schon mal für eure geniale Idee und den Arbeitseinsatz!


----------



## mondo-mania (8. November 2012)

Wie weit seit ihr Mittwoch gekommen ? 

Bin Samstag auf jeden Fall da, wird noch an Drops gebaut oder stehen nur noch Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen für den Bagger an ?

Gruß


----------



## Monche (9. November 2012)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Wie weit seit ihr Mittwoch gekommen ?
> 
> Bin Samstag auf jeden Fall da, wird noch an Drops gebaut oder stehen nur noch Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen für den Bagger an ?
> 
> Gruß



Ich glaube das drop bauen ist eine Vorbereitungsmaßnahme für den Bagger


----------



## mondo-mania (9. November 2012)

Ja, wenn der Holzdrops bauen könnte  

Fahr jetzt gleich hoch in den Stadtwald (Ko) vllt treff ich ja einen von euch ?!?
Vorrausgesetzt ihr fahrt mit Licht... ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Monche (9. November 2012)

schade. wenn ich ne lampe hätte, würde ich mich anschliessen


----------



## mondo-mania (9. November 2012)

Hab leider nur eine da... Vllt demnächst mal.

Aber ne Lampe wäre gerade im Moment die besste Investition.. Zur Arbeit = Dunkel, von der Arbeit = dunkel.....

Gruß


----------



## Monche (9. November 2012)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Hab leider nur eine da... Vllt demnächst mal.
> 
> Aber ne Lampe wäre gerade im Moment die besste Investition.. Zur Arbeit = Dunkel, von der Arbeit = dunkel.....
> 
> Gruß



hab mir eben eine bestellt.. hoffe die ist nächste woche da......dann können wir auch im dunkeln Bikebark bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (9. November 2012)

Bist du morgen dabei??


----------



## WW-Horst (10. November 2012)

*Bautag 10.11.12: 4. Drop fertig!*

Trotz miesem Wetter fand sich wieder ein hoch motiviertes Bauteam zusammen. Neben dem Ausmessen der Anlieger im Segment "Nadelwald" bauten wir einen schönen Drop im Segment "Römergraben", der sich an die erfahreneren Biker richtet. Es gibt natürlich auch eine Umfahrungslinie .

Mit dabei waren (v.l.n.r.) Leo, Walter, Günther, Thomas (Tiger), Timon, Matthias, David, Carsten (mit C, gelle?), Gregor, Johannes, Christian, Eckerhard und Buddy und Horst (macht das Foto).








Super Aktion, danke!!!!!

Trotz schlechtem Wetter herrschte beste Laune!






Der Drop misst 1,30 Meter, die Landung fehlt noch!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (10. November 2012)

War ein geiler Arbeitseinsatz heute!


----------



## dave (10. November 2012)

Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder im WW bin, werd' ich den Wald vor lauter Drops nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Warpspinne (10. November 2012)

Scheiß Magen-Darm Grippe...naja so steigt die Vorfreude auf nächsten Samstag.


----------



## gicco (12. November 2012)

hi....wie schaut´s am 17.11. aus, kann man da auch helfen wenn man ohne Bagger kommt ;-)
was wird an werkzeug benötigt ???

gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (12. November 2012)

Hi. Klar. Soviele wie gehen. Schaufel und/oder rechen mitbringen  mim
Bagger werden Anlieger etc. Gemacht. Morgen ab 14 uhr ist mit buddy, etienne, meiner einer und co auch ne kleine Baurunde ab 14 uhr angesagt  lg Micha


----------



## gicco (12. November 2012)

also bei mir wird es wenn erst am we klappen, passt die woche über wegen der arbeit nicht....hoffe aber am samstag dabei sein zu können....


----------



## Otterauge (12. November 2012)

Die helfen euch am WE ein wenig


----------



## arno-nym (12. November 2012)

Hi Micha,
was ahbt Ihr für morgen geplant und welches Werkzeug ist angesagt?

CU


----------



## Warpspinne (12. November 2012)

Nur 2 rampen vom 2 doppeldrop runter. Nix wildes  Hammer,nägel und vll. Ne Handsäge. Wenn de ein Fichtenmopped hast, is das auch gut  14 uhr an der schönen Aussicht!  lg


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (12. November 2012)

gicco schrieb:


> hi....wie schaut´s am 17.11. aus, kann man da auch helfen wenn man ohne Bagger kommt ;-)
> was wird an werkzeug benötigt ???
> 
> gruß Alex


 hi, schau mal in der website, da stehen immer die aktuellen termine und benötigte ausrüstung 
http://www.emser-bikepark.de/Willkommen.html


----------



## WaltAir (12. November 2012)

Freundliche Leihgabe der Gravity Pilots 

Danke sagt das Emser Bikepark Team 

Werde dann am Samstag diese Biester mitbringen vomit wir dann den Waldboden zerfetzen werden, möchte nicht in dessen Haut stecken.





Otterauge schrieb:


> Die helfen euch am WE ein wenig


----------



## Warpspinne (12. November 2012)

Bitte halte eine Braveheart ähnliche Rede vom ersten Drop. Danach stürzen sich dann alle auf den Boden und das Gemetzel kann beginnen!


----------



## gicco (12. November 2012)

....ich glaube es wäre am samstag sicherer mit helm und protectoren zu kommen


----------



## WaltAir (12. November 2012)

Sparta war gestern!
Das ist Trailbau !!
HOUH Houh Houh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. November 2012)

Damit könnt ihr ja noch dem einen oder andere nach der Schlacht eine Akkupunktur verpassen


----------



## Warpspinne (13. November 2012)

EMSER!! Was ist euer Handwerk?!! HAU HAU HAU !!!


----------



## WW-Horst (13. November 2012)

gicco schrieb:


> ....ich glaube es wäre am samstag sicherer mit helm und protectoren zu kommen



Hai,
bitte nur Bodenwerkzeug (die Spartakeule sieht gut aus) und viel Zeit mitbringen. Nein, kein Bike!

Ach  ja: denkt an eigenen Proviant, vor allem warme Getränke!


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

..das wird ja ne mords Gaudi am Samstag


----------



## Warpspinne (13. November 2012)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hai,
> bitte nur Bodenwerkzeug (die Spartakeule sieht gut aus) und viel Zeit mitbringen. Nein, kein Bike!
> 
> Ach  ja: denkt an eigenen Proviant, vor allem warme Getränke!



Moin Horst  hör mal, wär es nicht sinnvoll am Samstag mittag einfach en kleines Feuerchen zu machen, oder ween mir auch nach der arbeit ubd dann bisschen was zu grillen? Jeder kann sich ja sein Fleisch selber mitbringen. Oder darf man das net wegen Waldbrandgefahr etc?


----------



## WW-Horst (13. November 2012)

Moin Michael,

nee, lieber kein Feuer, das ist nicht so gut. David und ich wollen aber Kuchen backen, wir machen dann kollektive kaffepause, deshalb ist es sinnvoll, dass sich jeder ne Thermoskanne mit dem Heißgetränk seiner Wahl mitbringt. Wenn sonst noch jemand backen kann oder eine Mutter hat  kann was mitbringen!
Walter wollt auch was zu trinken organisieren.
Wird sicher ein langer, aber spaßiger tag!


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

Kann es denn nicht schon Freitag sein


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

Warum kann heute nicht schon Freitag sein


----------



## WW-Horst (13. November 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Warum kann heute nicht schon Freitag sein



...der Bautag ist Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (13. November 2012)

"wenn sonst jemand backen kann oder eine Mutter hat, kann was mitbringen" Meine mutter will net mitkommen schaufeln, hab alles versucht


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

@Horst wenn heute Freitag wäre würden wir aber mirgen schon bauen und nicht erst in 4 Tagen


----------



## WaltAir (13. November 2012)

Kannst ja schon mal im Sandkasten üben.


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

Werde ich tun sobald ich zuhause bin


----------



## WW-Horst (13. November 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> @Horst wenn heute Freitag wäre würden wir aber mirgen schon bauen und nicht erst in 4 Tagen



Aha, dann lass uns doch Freitag gemeinsam auf dem Bike auf den Samstag freuen! Hätte am Fr. Nachmittag Zeit für ne Runde, z.B. Lahntrails.


----------



## Fartzilla (13. November 2012)

Muss mal schauen wann ich Feierabend machen kann..ich melde mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno-nym (13. November 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hi. Klar. Soviele wie gehen. Schaufel und/oder rechen mitbringen  mim
> Bagger werden Anlieger etc. Gemacht. Morgen ab 14 uhr ist mit buddy, etienne, meiner einer und co auch ne kleine Baurunde ab 14 uhr angesagt  lg Micha



Hi Micha,
waren gegen 14:30 oben gewesen und fanden einen leeren Parkplatz und eine verwaiste Strecke vor! War wohl nichts mit den Vorsätzen...

CU


----------



## WW-Horst (15. November 2012)

*Wichtige Depeche!*

Wir müssen den Baggereinsatz kurzfristig und jetzt aber endgültig um eine Woche verschieben  , und zwar auf Samstag den 24.11.12 !!

Es gibt aber auch eine gute Nachricht: wir bauen kommenden Samstag trotzdem  ! (17.11.12, 12.00-15.00 Uhr)
Also: am Samstag 17.11.12 Baueinsatz im Bereich Emser Schleuder. Dort wir die Dropbatterie gebaut. Am besten treffen wir uns wieder um 12 auf dem Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht, dann können wir gleich Material mit runter nehmen. Der Trecker ist aber auch dabei. 
Bitte Hammer, Zollstock, Spaten zum Dropbau (da haben wir ja schon Erfahrun drin) usw. mitbringen!


----------



## WaltAir (16. November 2012)

Habe 10 Trailhacken zuhause (siehe Foto´s von Otterauge), denke damit können wir der Emser Schleuder zu Leibe rücken. Da wird der Bagger eh nicht durchfahren. 
Also Spataner (Spataner= Erdbaugladiator) ich stelle die Waffen ihr die Muskeln und das ganze wird ein Tag den die Emser Schleuder niemals vergessen wird.
Houh


----------



## CYBO (16. November 2012)

@ Walter bin wieder im Lande ... war eine Woche in Cambridge UK schaffen
@ Horst ich mache gerade etwas Werbung für den 24.11. mit Bagger. In der Hoffnung das dort sich mal etwas mehr GP's zeigen^^

VG ROland


----------



## WW-Horst (16. November 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> @ Walter bin wieder im Lande ... war eine Woche in Cambridge UK schaffen
> @ Horst ich mache gerade etwas Werbung für den 24.11. mit Bagger. In der Hoffnung das dort sich mal etwas mehr GP's zeigen^^
> 
> VG ROland



Tip Top!
Morgen können wir auch viel Hilfe brauchen!


----------



## Otterauge (18. November 2012)

Und haben die Trailhacken geholfen?


----------



## WaltAir (18. November 2012)

Kamen nur zwei zum Einsatz und die waren sehr hilfreich.
Wenn möglich verschiebe ich die Rückgabe um eine Woche? 
Da der Bagger erst nächste Woche kommt und wir auch noch ein Stück vor uns haben wo der nicht rein kann. 
Gruß und Dank
W


----------



## Otterauge (18. November 2012)

Kein Thema!


----------



## WW-Horst (18. November 2012)

Hai,
gestern trafen wir uns mal wieder bei Schmuddelwetter, um die Einfassungen der geplanten Kicker zu bauen. 

Die Presse schaute am morgen auch vorbei, bin mal auf die Artikel gespannt. 

Wir haben zwar nicht alle geplanten Arbeiten fertig stellen können, kamen aber trotzdem gut voran. 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für die geleistete Arbeit! 

Wir wollen die noch zu erledigende Bauarbeiten kommenden Mittwoch erledigen, damit der Bagger alles abarbeiten kann. 

Wir treffen uns also am Mittwoch den 21.11.12 um 14.00 Uhr an der schönen Aussicht. 

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (21. November 2012)

*Mittwochgruppe aktiv!*

Wir, Buddy, David, Micha u. Horst, bauten heute die 2 austehenden Kickereinfassungen fertig. 

Guckst Du hier: 










Die Einfassungen werden am Samstag vom Bagger angefüllt. Wir sind auf das Ergebnis megagespannt! Hey, gute Arbeit Jungs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (23. November 2012)

*Baggereinsatz morgen Sa 24.11.12*

Hai,
ich habe eben die Bestätigung bekommen, dass der Baggereinsatz seitens des Bauunternehmens morgen Samstag starten wird!
Allerdings mit einem anderen Baggerfahrer, der Profi ist, aber noch keine Bikestrecke gebaggert hat. Macht aber nix, wir haben ja einen konkreten Plan.
Es wird also wahrscheinlich viel Shapearbeit hinter dem Bagger notwendig sein. Außerdem müssen 2 Wurzeln vor dem Bagger entfernt werden. Und ggf. der Abschnitt  "Emser Schleuder" geshaped werden (hier kommt der Bagger nicht rein).

Dazu brauchen wir viele starke Arme!! Kommt also zahlreich!!! 
Ich bin ab 7.30 Uhr mit dem Bagger an der Strecke. Wir baggern voraussichtlich bis 17.00 Uhr. Wir beginnen am Abschnitt "Nadelwald" und arbeiten uns von dort nach unten.

Bringt bitte mit: Harke/Rechen, große Axt, Spitz- Kreuzhacke, warme Getränke 

David und ich besorgen Kuchen für die Pausen.

Ich freue mich auf morgen!

Ride on!
horst


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. November 2012)

Lass doch einfach den Bagger die Wurzeln entfernen (?). Da bekommst du auch idR auch ganze Stubben mit aus dem Boden ohne das die schon stark angefault sein müssen. Wenn der Boden wie jetzt noch größtenteils aufgeweicht ist umso einfacher. Mit dem Bagger kannst du ggf. auch einen Zu-Weg anlegen über einen Graben etc. und anschließend das Gelände wieder zurecht formen (Böschungsschaufel). So habe ich z.B. den 190° Anlieger in Stromberg gemacht. 

P.S. Schön massiv was ihr da baut


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. November 2012)

gu'naaaabnd!

hier ein paar pics von heute - tag des baggers!! (abschnitt nadelwald)
saubere arbeit, leute!!!


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. November 2012)

part two:


----------



## Otterauge (24. November 2012)

Das sieht sehr gut aus und die Krallen waren auch im Einsatz, macht richtig Lust die Strecke wenn man das sieht!


----------



## Monche (24. November 2012)

Heute War ein richtig Geiler Tag... Es ging richtig gut voran... Hoffentlich werden die nächsten baggereinsätze auch so Erfolgreich. 
Viele Helfer waren da und keiner stand Rum.... Alle haben richtig angepackt und genau so macht das bauen spass... Ich freu mich auf den nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## WW-Horst (25. November 2012)

*Bautag am 24.11.12*

Unser erster Baggereinsatz stand nach 2-maligem Aufschub endlich auf dem Plan. Mitten in der Nacht traf der Bagger mit Fahrer Adam vom Bauunternehmen Daniel Wehler aus Rennerod ein. Es war stockfinster und obwohl der Bager neu war, funktionierter de Arbeitsscheinwerfer nicht. Also erst mal mit Helmlampe arbeiten. Zum Glück dämmerte es um 7.30 Uhr. Das hielt Adam nicht davon ab,
schon mal einen Kicker zu bauen. Er hatte noch keine Bikestrecke gebaggert. Aber Adam zeigte eine steile Lernkurve. Kein Wunder, er ist Profi seit über 10 Jahren! 
Um 8 waren dann auch die übrigen Jungs des harten Kerns da und wir konnten schon den ersten Anlieger fertig shapen. Gegen 10 trafen auch die ersten Helfer ein und stürzten sich gleich ins Geschehen. Die Gravity Pilots hatten sich mit 8 Mann und Trailhacken angekündigt. Walter konnte nach deren Eintreffen eine Arbeitsgruppe bilden, die sich den noch brach liegenden Trail in der Emser Schleuder vornahm. Die Jungs um die GP´s und noch weitere 10 Helfern bearbeiteten Stunde um Stunde den bedauernswerten Boden der Emser Schleuder ohne Maschienensinsatz. Respekt Jungs! 
Gegen 12 brachte die gute Fee   Kuchen aus Horbach, David hatte auch Kuchen und Plätzchen gebacken, wir konnten und gebührend stärken. Nur Adam baggerte ohne Pause wie ein Duracellhase weiter. Aber keine Angst, er wurde im laufenden Betrieb zwangsverpflegt ;-).
Eine weitere Derlegation übernahm das freilegen von 3 Wurzelstümpfen, damit der Bager beim nächsten Mal leichtes Spiel hat. Echte Knochenarbeit! 

Gegen 15.00 waren mehr als 30 Mann auf der Strecke. Trotz der harten Arbeit war die Stimmung super! Leo und ich konnten die Sprünge antesten. Das war sehr wichtig, da wir so direkt Korrekturen durchführen konnten.
Erst als die Sonne um 16.30 langsam unter ging, sammelten wir uns zum Rückzug. Der Bagger schaffte es im letzten Licht und mit leerem Tank auf den Hänger.

Der Einsatz war ein voller Erfolg, es war ein langer, harter aber toller Tag.
Vielen vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer aus Koblenz, dem Lahntal, dem Brextal, den GP´s und ich weiss nicht wo sonst noch her!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (25. November 2012)

Wer baggert denn so spät noch am Baggerloch..das ist Adam mit dem Bagger und er baggert noch..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2012)

Sehr schick!
Die lassen Euch aber auch gut den Wald umpflügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (25. November 2012)

War echt spitze..freue mich schon auf nächstes mal


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. November 2012)

Das wird ein echter Oberhammer! Geil!


----------



## dave (27. November 2012)

Wow, Ihr klotzt aber gut ran Leute!


----------



## Fartzilla (27. November 2012)

Wir wollen ja auch schnellstmöglich da runter knallen


----------



## WW-Horst (27. November 2012)

Moin!
Über den vorletzten Bautag (Kickerbau) hat die Rheinzeitung letzten Freitag berichtet:







Hier der Link zum Downloaden des Artikels:

www.emser-bikepark.de/23_11_2012_RL-Flowtrail.pdf


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. November 2012)

Schaut echt schon super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (27. November 2012)

Ich bin stolz auf euch. RESPEKT!!!


----------



## WW-Horst (4. Dezember 2012)

*Arbeitseinsatz 8.Dezember 2012*

Hai!
Am Samstag 8.Dezember findet von 10. Uhr bis 13.00 die ein Arbeitseinsatz statt:
als Ausgleichmaßnahme werden 4 Bombentrichter von Holz und Laub befreit (sollen Feuchtbiotope werden). Ein Bagger ist für 10.00 Uhr bestellt. Vorab sollte der
Zugang und der betreffende Trichter holzfrei sein. Wir brauchen also viele Helfer! Buddy koordiniert den Arbeitseinsatz.

Treffpunkt ist allerdings nicht die Strecke, sonder der Parkpletz mit Limesstein an der L327 zwischen kemmenau und Welschneudorf (auf römischer Seite ). 

Hier der Treffpunkt für die Ausgleichmaßnahme







Ich bin selber mit den übrigen Jagdhelfern in Ems parallel tätig, hier ist der Treffpunkt 8.30 Uhr hier: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Arzbacher+Straße+115,+Bad+Ems
 (unweit vom Streckenende, dort wo die Festwagen für den Blumenkorso geschmückt werden).


----------



## WW-Horst (6. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen,

*der Baggereinsatz am 8.12.12 im Kemmenauer Wald (Ausgleichmaßnahme) findet nicht statt! *

Der Grund: es liegt dort Schnee, der Radbagger kommt nicht durch. Wir finden einen Ersatztermin, sobald es wieder trocken ist!

Unser Einsatz bei der Jagd am 8.12.12 findet jedoch planmäßig statt, da die betreffende Waldteile tiefer liegen und nicht verschneit sind. Treffpunkt für alle Helfer hierzu ist um 8.30 hier:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Arzbacher+Straße+115,+Bad+Ems

Der EInsatz geht bis ca. 14.00 Uhr und wird sportlich (also funktionell kleiden!).

Ride on,

Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (6. Dezember 2012)

*Nächste Aktion 5.Januar 2013: Fledermauskästen aufhängen!*

Hai,
die nächste Aktion wird wieder eine Ausgleichmaßnahme sein. Wir haben 10 Fledermauskästen gekauft, die im Kemmenauer Forst (da wo auch die Bombentrichter sind) aufgehängt werden. Es handelt sich um Kästen für den Sommer. Sie bieten in der warmen jahreszeit den Tieren Schutz. Dabei sein wird ein Fledermausexperte sowie der Vertreter der Naturschutzbehörde. Wir benötigen nicht viele Helfer, aber die Aktion ist recht interessant. Wer also Intersse hat, meldet sich bitte direkt bei Andi (auf Fazebock: andiwe)

Treffpunkt am Samstag 5.1.2013 Parkplatz mit weißem Limestein an der B327 zwischen Kemmenau und Welschneudorf um 10 Uhr.

Ride on!
horst


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Dezember 2012)

*Winter auf der Strecke*

Auf der Baustelle herrscht zur Zeit tiefer Winter. Aus diesem Grund ist zur Zeit nicht an Bauaktionen zu denken.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, ich glaube, wir haben alle eine Pause verdient.


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der Trail hin?????War die ganze Arbeit umsonst


----------



## WW-Horst (18. Dezember 2012)

*Neue Webseite mit frischem Logo online*

Wir freuen uns das neue Layout unserer Webseite präsentieren zu können. Gleichzeit ist das auch der Startschuss für das Logo des Emser Bikeparks.

Guckst Du hier:

www.emser-bikepark.de


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Dezember 2012)

Das Logo ist klasse..sobald es das als heckscheibenaufkleber gibt will ich so einen


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2012)

ich warte ja nur noch auf die grafik


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Dezember 2012)

Mach mir direkt was mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (19. Dezember 2012)

Die neue Website und Logo vom Emser Bikepark sieht spitze aus!!!


----------



## vogste (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ja, ich finde auch das es klasse aussieht. Wird es eine Aufkleber Sammelbestellung geben?

Danke und Gruß
Stephan


----------



## vogste (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Webteam,

ich finde die Seite ist sehr schön und informtativ geworden. Ich hoffe das der Ehrencodex auch gelesen und verstanden wird.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Dezember 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Maddinth (19. Dezember 2012)

Hat euch Canyon die Seite gestatltet? Ist nicht negativ gemeint, nur ist mir so eine intuitive ähnlichkeit aufgefallen


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Dezember 2012)

Ne. Haben die Seite selbst gestaltet.  die ist auch schmal gehalten, da die meisten Leite eh vom Smartphone zugreifen und das so die perfekten maße hat.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Den Gedanken mit der Canyon Seite hatte ich auch..sieht aber trozdem spitze aus


----------



## andiwe (19. Dezember 2012)

Das die Seite von Canyon so aussieht wie unsere können wir ja nix für ;-)
Ne aber Spaß beiseite, wie Warpspinne schon schrieb, ist komplett auf unserem Mist gewachsen und es wurde sich auch nicht am Canyon Design orientiert.
Da ist auch nichts mit Spenden gelaufen.
Es ist wirklich Zufall und der ist mir vorgesteren auch aufgefallen als ich auf die Canyon Seite geschaut habe. Liegt aber glaube ich eher daran, dass die Seite recht dunkel gehalten ist.

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Jonas Janssen, der trotz Diplomarbeitsstress mir beim Logo immer mal wieder etwas unter die Arme gegriffen hat.

Wer noch Anregungen oder Vorschläge zur Seite hat kann sie mir gerne schicken.


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Dezember 2012)

superschön, die relaunchte seite 
lob und dank an die fleißigen macher!!!

ach ja: ...und schonmal vorab frohe weihnachten und guten rutsch ans ganze bikepark-helfer, -organisierer, -spender, -denker und -lenker-team!
freu mich schon auf den ersten termin in 2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dez.Chemiker (19. Dezember 2012)

hi,
pullis mit dem logo drauf wären ne richtig fette sache 
 
mein farbvorschlag wäre grün und schwarz 
(nur ne idee, aber fänds super)


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Dezember 2012)

kommt alles noch


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Alle sind heiß auf Merchandising


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Dezember 2012)

Hai,
waren heute mal auf der Strecke um die Schneeschäden zu inspizieren. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass direkt nach der Schneeschmelze vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Einzelkinder unbedingt die im Bau befindliche Strecke befahren mussten. Die Anlieger sind noch weich, sie haben also ein paar schöne Spuren gezogen. Und die durften wir heute beseitigen. 

Danke, Ihr Spielverderber!

Nochmals: das Befahren der Strecke ist verboten, bitte haltet Euch daran!

Horst & David


----------



## Weltraumaffe (31. Dezember 2012)

*Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch.. 2013 geht die Post ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (31. Dezember 2012)

Ajo kommt gut rein!


----------



## mondo-mania (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues allen zusammen !


----------



## tmac111 (4. Januar 2013)

Wann ist denn der nächste Baueinsatz geplant?


----------



## Monche (4. Januar 2013)

Noch ist nichts geplant.. Ich denke mal Ende Januar, Anfang Februar. Wird hier bestimmt bekannt gegeben ;-)


----------



## nightmonkey (4. Januar 2013)

Das Logo und die neue Seite sieht SUPER aus! 

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Arbeitseinsatz

Grüße

Chris


----------



## arno-nym (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich war eben mit Arthur im Wald unterwegs. Im letzten Drittel, unterhalb der Buchen gibt es wieder etwas zu tun. Die Förster haben diverse große Bäume gefällt, die nun mittels Kettensäge zu entsorgen sind.

Gruß Eckhard


----------



## Warpspinne (4. Januar 2013)

Bauen wa Shores drüber


----------



## Monche (4. Januar 2013)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Bauen wa Shores drüber



Top Idee ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Januar 2013)

Noch mehr shores.. Das freut


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (5. Januar 2013)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der nächste Baueinsatz geplant?


 
also ich wär auch jetzt schon wieder dabei. warum bauen wir im januar nicht? noch liegt kein schnee :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiwe (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.emser-bikepark.de/baueinsatz-12-januar-2013/

Wir werden kurzfristig am Samstag, den 12.1. bauen!
*Es geht um 13.00 Uhr an der "Schönen Aussicht" los (Wegbeschreibung)!*
 Ein Trecker für Materialtransport wird mit dabei sein.
 Wir laden Leitplanken auf und fahren zu einem Drop, der wir umbauen.
 Sofern die Zeit und Hände es zulassen werden wir auch noch weitere Baustellen aufmachen.
Wir würden uns freuen wenn wir dich am Samstag treffen.
 Jede Hand wird gebraucht!


----------



## mondo-mania (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm kann erst wieder ab Anfang Februar..Im Moment ist Klausurphase da is leider keine Zeit übrig. 

Aber was wird denn umgebaut am Drop ?

Gruß

Günter


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Januar 2013)

Der wird etwas abgesenkt da er zu steil ist


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Der wird etwas abgesenkt da er zu steil ist



Falsch... Er ist zu flach und wird steiler gemacht ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Januar 2013)

Witzbold


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Januar 2013)

Der Drop wird auf 6m erhöht. Die Landung wird abgeflacht. Zwischen Landung und Absprung klafft eine 4m Grube gefüllt mit Speeren und Glasscherben.


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Witzbold



Is Tatsache ;-) nach hinten steiler... Damit er nicht mehr so "waagrecht" ist


----------



## vogste (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht. Ich muss nach Köln auf eine Jahreshauptversammlung. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Euch eine gute Zeit.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Stepchild (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr geile Sache die Ihr da am aufziehen seit.
Wenn möglich werde ich beim nächsten Termin euch unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (13. Januar 2013)

*Baueinsatz am 12.1.13*

Am jetzigen Samstag fand unser erster Baueinsatz des Jahres an. Neben dem Umbau eines Drops haben wir eine Baustelle komplett aufgeräumt und das Material für einen kompletten Doppeldrop zur Emser Schleuder transportiert und begonnen, diesen aufzubauen.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. Januar 2013)

Bilder vom Bau des 1,60m Drop am Start der "Emser Schleuder"...


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Januar 2013)

Wo ist das Handybild


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. Januar 2013)

fartzilla schrieb:


> wo ist das handybild :d


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Januar 2013)

Ahaha  geil


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Januar 2013)

Die suchtis xD.. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (22. Januar 2013)

Ausgleichmaßnahmen abgeschlossen!

Nachdem wir Anfang des Jahres auch mit Hilfe der Naturschutzbehörde (vielen Dank!) 10 Fledermauskästen als Sommerquartiere für die Flugsäugetiere aufgehängt haben, wurden in einer weiteren gemeinschaftlichen Aktion jetzt 4 Bombentrichter als zukünftige Heimat für Amphibien und andere wasserliebende Kleintiere von Schlamm und Abfall befreit. Zu dieser Aktion bestellten wir extra einen großen Radbagger. Vielen Dank auch an Baggerfahrer Andre, der bei Minusgraden exzellente Arbeit geleistet hat!

Damit haben wir betreffend der Ausgleichmaßnahmen alle Auflagen erfüllt und können uns jetzt ganz auf die Strecke konzentrieren.


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Januar 2013)

Juhuuuu


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (24. Januar 2013)

Ist was angedacht für kommendes wee?


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Januar 2013)

Samstag vll Dropbauen


----------



## Sandreas (30. Januar 2013)

Wann wird das offiziell??


----------



## mondo-mania (30. Januar 2013)

Sandreas schrieb:


> Wann wird das offiziell??



Ist es schon. Samstag 11 - 15 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht.


----------



## WW-Horst (31. Januar 2013)

... und noch ein Drop fertig: 6 meter lang, 160 cm hoch:


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Februar 2013)

So Leute hier mal das Ergebnis des heutigen Arbeitstages.
Trotz miesem Wetter waren wir doch über 10 Mann und die Arbeit kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## dave (3. Februar 2013)

Ah, die Skinny-Anfahrt ist auch schon fertig!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Februar 2013)

Die Anfahrt ist der Chickenway..Pro´s machen einen Bunnyhop drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (6. Februar 2013)

ihr macht ja gute Fortschritte.
Respekt!


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Februar 2013)

Bauarbeiten an Weiberdonnerstag

Spontan trafen wir uns heute in kleiner Gruppe, um mit den Schreinerarbeiten am Northshore weiter zu machen. Die Auffahrt auf den großen Tisch war dran. Knifflig, da die lange Kurve eine Überhöhung brauchte!
Vielen Dank an Schreinermeister Eike, Buddy, Kevin und Andreas!


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2013)

klasse - leute 

wäre gern die letzten male dabei gewesen, hab aber seit 2-3 wochen voll "die freck" und komm einfach nich in die pötte 

wenn ich aber von euch vielen, fleißigen handwerkern lese, bin ich beruhigt, dass es flott weitergeht.

haut rein!!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Februar 2013)

Joup  nice Job Jungs!!

Bin nun auch wieder einsatzbereit und beim kommenden Bautermin dabei...


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut.. Ich würde sagen bis nächste Woche


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Februar 2013)

Hoffe die Temperaturen sind dann über dem 0 Punkt.. :>


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Februar 2013)

Glaubst du dran..wir werden uns warm schaffen müssen


----------



## WW-Horst (14. Februar 2013)

Moin,

kommenden Samstag bauen wir oben an der schönen Aussicht von 10.30 Uhr bis ca. 13.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt dort am Parkplatz bzw. im Abschnitt "Förderband".

Es müssen Pfähle eingesetzt werden und die Schneise für den Northshore verbreitert werden (kleine Sträucher, Bäumchen). Bitte entsprechendes Werkzeug mitbringen!

Ride on!

horst


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Februar 2013)

:kotz: ich muss am Samstag bis 12:45Uhr arbeiten!
Dachte ich komme später nach, aber wenn ihr nur bis 13Uhr oben seid wird das leider nichts!

Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (14. Februar 2013)

Kannst ja nach Feierabend anrufen dann sagen wir dir wie lange wir zu bleiben planen


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Februar 2013)

Jo werd ich tun!


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (14. Februar 2013)

Servus Jungs,
hier oben hat es soeben angefangen zu schneien :frostig
Für Freitag und Samstag soll es auch nicht besser werden
Wenn am Samstag an der Strecke gearbeitet werden soll, so vergesst die Schneeschaufeln nicht 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Februar 2013)

Ob der Baueinsatz nun Morgen stattfindet wird dann spontan entschieden. Wenn es schneit/Regnet wie aus Kübeln bleiben wir alle in unseren warmen Betten


----------



## WW-Horst (16. Februar 2013)

Zum Baueinsatz am nebligen Februarsamstag kam der harte Kern: 
David, Micha, Andreas S., Leo, Christian, Thomas, Stefan und Horst waren am Start. 

Dieses Mal mit schwerem Gerät: mittels Stromaggregat konnten wir mit Bohrhammer und Bohrern arbeiten und die Abgangsschräge vom Northshoretisch massiv stabil bauen. 

Auch Darth Vader mit Lasermotorsäge war dabei. 

Zum Abschluss gab es lecker Steak im Maximiliansbräu. So muss ein Samstag sein!


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, will ungern Werbung machen, aber muss umbedingt mein DÃ¤mpfer loswerden, da ich mich beim Ersatzkauf bissl verkalkuliert hab und bevor ich das Ding an irgendwen "verschenke" frag ich doch lieber erst mal die Leute in der Region.

Isn neuer unbenutzter DHX Air 5.0 factory ausm Torque 12, dass ich im Januar gekauft hab. WÃ¼rd den fÃ¼r 250 â¬ verkaufen. Is ja nicht viel mehr alsn dicker Service von dem Teil kostet. Also falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich ja melden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und hoffentlich bis bald auf dem trail

GÃ¼nter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (21. Februar 2013)

Wird am Samstag gebaut? Ich bin in der Gegend am Wochenende und würde helfen. 
Wenn ja, wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Februar 2013)

Dieses Wochenende wird NICHT gebaut


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon folgenden Artikel gelesen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/
Wie sieht ihr das Ganze, sind wir nicht auch solche Fehler am machen?


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (22. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn bis jetzt unfahrbar? So wie ich weiß gibt's doch die chickenways und die Landungen von den höheren obstacels sind alle gut angepasst


----------



## U-turner (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ja erst 1x beim Bau dabei (wg. Papa/Beruf/Wetter;-), verfolge das ganze aber aufmerksam im Forum.

Fahre ganz gerne den Flowtrail "Wild Hog" in Stromberg und plane die Anschaffung eines Freeriders für mehr.

Ganz ehrlich, das letzte Teil (Höhe ca. 1,60m) ist sicher was für junge "Unsterbliche", aber nix zum entspannten rantasten.

Daher mein Appell: Jungs, denkt an den FLOOOOOOW

Wir sehen uns beim Bau!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Februar 2013)

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen..wenn die Landung fertig ist wirds fahrbar sein


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2013)

Bin vor 2 Wochen die Strecke, von der schönen Aussicht, runter ins Tal ab gegangen. Mir persönlich fehlt einfach ein selbst erklärender Trail.
Gerade im oberen Anschnitt ist mir alles zu verblockt, alles viel zu eng.
Außerdem finde ich, sind einfach im oberen Bereich zu viele Rampen da. Kann mir im Moment, bei dem jetzigen Verlauf des Trails keinen richtigen Flow vorstellen.


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Februar 2013)

Warte mal ab.. Oben wird hauptsächlich Northshore sein.. Wir sind sie schin abgefahren und die Strecke hat ohne Anlieger schon etwas Flow


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Februar 2013)

Emser-Trailbauerteam, lasst euch nicht reinreden, sondern baut, wie ihr es für richtig haltet! Ich habe bisher nur die Bilder gesehen und freue mich schon auf den Trail!


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2013)

Es sind eigentlich alle aktiven den Oberen Teil damals gefahren und alle fanden ihn flowig bzw. gut fahrbar. Und an "können" war auch alles dabei ( Und ich denke die Meinungen waren ehrlich gemeint und nicht beeinflusst wegen Mitbaus an der Strecke etc, denn wenn etwas verbaut oder ******* fahrbar ist, dann wird das bei uns auch ausdiskutiert bis wir eine Lösung haben).. von daher denke ich das man pauschal anhand des gebauten zum gesamten des Trails noch nichts sagen kann. Es kann ja alles umfahren werden. Und wir bauen alles so das man durch das umfahren nicht "gestört" wird. Es soll sich also nicht so anfühlen als würde man neben dem Trail fahren. Die Sprung/Wallride Elemente sind ja nur die Bonbons..wenn einer keine Süßigkeiten mag, darf er gerne vorbei gehen kann aber trotzdem das Gesamtwerk genießen^^ Und der Untere Teil muss ja auch noch komplett modelliert werden..das wird schon! Man sollte sich durch den Bericht da jetzt nicht abschrecken lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dez.Chemiker (24. Februar 2013)

also den drop oben konnte sogar ich fahren
aufm hardtail


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2013)

Dez.Chemiker schrieb:


> also den drop oben konnte sogar ich fahren
> aufm hardtail



Sag mir bitte Bescheid wenn du ihn fährst, mache dann Fotos


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2013)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Es sind eigentlich alle aktiven den Oberen Teil damals gefahren und alle fanden ihn flowig bzw. gut fahrbar. Und an "können" war auch alles dabei ( Und ich denke die Meinungen waren ehrlich gemeint und nicht beeinflusst wegen Mitbaus an der Strecke etc, denn wenn etwas verbaut oder ******* fahrbar ist, dann wird das bei uns auch ausdiskutiert bis wir eine Lösung haben).. von daher denke ich das man pauschal anhand des gebauten zum gesamten des Trails noch nichts sagen kann. Es kann ja alles umfahren werden. Und wir bauen alles so das man durch das umfahren nicht "gestört" wird. Es soll sich also nicht so anfühlen als würde man neben dem Trail fahren. Die Sprung/Wallride Elemente sind ja nur die Bonbons..wenn einer keine Süßigkeiten mag, darf er gerne vorbei gehen kann aber trotzdem das Gesamtwerk genießen^^ Und der Untere Teil muss ja auch noch komplett modelliert werden..das wird schon! Man sollte sich durch den Bericht da jetzt nicht abschrecken lassen..



Michel, wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass du von den DH-Hardcore-Cracks bist, würde ich dir vielleicht glauben 
Denke, die wenigsten haben das Gerät (ausser Du und ein paar wenige Andere), die fast bis zu 2m hohen Rampen / Drops zu fahren, vor den Wallrides habe ich nie was gesagt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Februar 2013)

hm... ...denke es war klar, dass das thema "strecken-schwierigkeit" irgendwann hochkommt - is auch gut so.

generell denke ich, dass sich die haupt-initiatoren/-trailbauer/immer-dabei-seier schon bewußt sind, dass die akzeptanz der strecke mit der fahrbarkeit für einen großen!! könner-kreis steht oder fällt.

...auch die anzahl der helfer (und nachher "pfleger") wird sich darin niederschlagen: ein cc-/am-biker mit entsprechendem können/vorlieben wird beim anblick von (zu vielen harten) drops etc. evtl. weniger bis gar nicht mehr zum helfen/biken/pflegen kommen.

mir persönlich läuft's bei allem über 1m höhe kalt den buckel runter - bei meinem können, einem allmountain und ca. 90kg kampfgewicht klar aber halt höchst subjektiv.

trotzdem!! helfe ich mit, weil ich's geil finde, dass was für biker in der region gemacht wird, man neue leute mit gleichen interessen kennen lernt und zusammen was schaffen und spass in der natur haben kann!

also an alle die skeptisch sind:
hinkommen, anschauen, mit den cracks austauschen, ideen einbringen, mitmachen!!!
...dann wird's für alle könnensstufen ein echter flowtrail, was ja wohl auch immer noch das ziel ist.

und wie schon oft vorher geschrieben und auf den hp stehend: 
es wird keine "do-or-die"-sachen geben, alles "schwere" soll sinnvoll umfahren werden können.

in diesem sinne: bis zum nächsten einsatz (...oder ab in die rinne)


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Februar 2013)

Da muss ich dir voll und ganz Recht geben..Nur weil hier auf manchen Bildern keine Landungen zu sehen sind heißt es nicht dass es so bleibt.
Ich bin auch Anfänger und die Drops lassen sich ohne Probleme fahren.

Also wie crossy-pietro schon schrieb gucken kommen und mit gestalten ;-)


----------



## WW-Horst (1. März 2013)

Moin,
keine Angst, die Planung steht fest und wird durchgezogen. Viele Köche verderben den Brei. Wer eigene, andere Vorstellungen hat, hat genügend Gemeinden im Koblenzer Raum, wo er sein Glück auf eigene Faust probieren darf. Ich komme sicher nicht aus der Hardcorefraktion, es ist alles fahrbar. Wer sich nicht traut, fährt halt die leichte Line und muss sich nicht schämen, Wenn doch, ist es sein eigenes Problem. Es wird kein Do-or-die geben.

cu
horst


----------



## WW-Horst (1. März 2013)

In diesem Sinne haben wir heute die Auffahrt auf den Tisch, der den Auftakt zum großen Northshoreelement bildet, weiter angelegt. Es wird eine Steilkurve aussen und einen flachen Teil in der Innenkurve geben.


----------



## kaot93 (1. März 2013)

Das gefällt!
ich kann zwar leider aufgrund der Entfernung nicht mitbauen (außer evtl wenns wärmer wird mal  ) aber ich freu mich tierisch auf den Trail! 
Paar größere Doubles wären zwar schön, aber da es das Konzept nicht hergibt ist das gut zu vertreten so


----------



## Der_Graue (1. März 2013)

Hmmm...
So sollte die Northshore ausehen:













WW-Horst schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne haben wir heute die Auffahrt auf den Tisch, der den Auftakt zum großen Northshoreelement bildet, weiter angelegt. Es wird eine Steilkurve aussen und einen flachen Teil in der Innenkurve geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (5. März 2013)

...und Auffahrt auf den großen Northshore auch schon fertisch!


----------



## Chris_87 (5. März 2013)

Werd auch mal schauen das ich zeit finde euch zu helfen, hab schließlich vor auch mal zu fahren wenns soweit ist 
Das schöne ist das ganze ist näher wie Stromberg. Find es gut das es langsam immer mehr Strecken dieser Sorte gibt.  Zwar immernoch nicht um die Ecke aber schon besser. 
Freu mich das ganze mal in live zu sehen. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. März 2013)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> ...und Auffahrt auf den großen Northshore auch schon fertisch!



wow - sieht genial aus - wird sich genauso gut fahren 
komme demnächst mal wieder zur "bauabnahme"


----------



## Andi_72 (6. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

hab die Bilder gestern meinem Bike gezeigt...es will *jetzt* dahin...




Macht weiter so, freu mich schon


----------



## Fartzilla (6. März 2013)

So Leute am Samstag beginnen wir um 11 Uhr mit Bauarbeiten. 

Gruß David


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. März 2013)

Bilder vom Baueinsatz am 9.03.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (9. März 2013)

Hier noch eins


----------



## Otterauge (10. März 2013)

Sehr Schick auch wenn ich keine NS mag


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. März 2013)

Wird kommenden Samstag gebaut?


----------



## Warpspinne (12. März 2013)

Theoretisch war ja Baggereinsatz geplant..wie es sich nun Samstag verhält, posten wir noch die Tage.


----------



## WW-Horst (13. März 2013)

Ja, am Samstag 16.3. wird gebaut. Ab 11.00 Uhr, Schöne Aussicht. Wir bauen den Northshore weiter. Also Schreinerwerkzeug einpacken.
Danach wollen wir grillieren, wer mitmachen möchte, packt sich Grill- und Trinkgut mit ein!


----------



## mondo-mania (15. März 2013)

Juhu. Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei. 

Klausuren sind alle geschrieben, wenn auch nicht erfolgreich ;( aber ich freu mich schon aufs basteln 

Gruß

Günter


----------



## WW-Horst (16. März 2013)

Bautag am 16.März: im Schnee und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bauten mir mit 12 Mann den oberen Teil des Northshore fertig. Nach Richtfest gabs Steak und Würste vom Grill am offiziellen Grillplatz der Emser-Bikepark-Crew. 

Hey Leute, das war Wahnsinn, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Der_Graue (20. März 2013)

Hallo Horst,

wie, du bist nicht von der Hardcorefraktion ???
Dann schau dir doch mal dieses Video an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSM7frvD6jM"]Emser Bikepark - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist echt nett von dir, dass du den Bikepark schon früher eröffnet hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






WW-Horst schrieb:


> Moin,
> keine Angst, die Planung steht fest und wird durchgezogen. Viele Köche verderben den Brei. Wer eigene, andere Vorstellungen hat, hat genügend Gemeinden im Koblenzer Raum, wo er sein Glück auf eigene Faust probieren darf. Ich komme sicher nicht aus der Hardcorefraktion, es ist alles fahrbar. Wer sich nicht traut, fährt halt die leichte Line und muss sich nicht schämen, Wenn doch, ist es sein eigenes Problem. Es wird kein Do-or-die geben.
> 
> cu
> horst


----------



## dave (21. März 2013)

Hardcore oder nicht, das ist ja nur eine relative Bewertung und hängt lediglich von der Perspektive ab.

Die letzten Fotos vom neuen Drop zeigen auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Konstruktion!
Die weniger Erfahrenen können sich gefahrlos an die kleine Stufe rantasten. Während die Fortgeschrittenen mit Schwung bereits in der Horizontalen abspringen können und so auch ihren Spaß haben.

Die Jungs versuchen also schon möglichst alle Bedürfnisse unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Da bin ich auch bei den kommenden Bauten ganz zuversichtlich ...


----------



## Fartzilla (21. März 2013)

Da hat unser Video doch noch den Weg ins Forum gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (21. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Da hat unser Video doch noch den Weg ins Forum gefunden


 
Scheinbar ist der Emser-Bikepark schon eröffnet und erste Rennen schon im Gange !
Leider aber wohl nur für ausgewählte Biker 
Das Video erscheint mir, wahrscheinlich auch einigen Anderen, wie eine Einladung zum Test der Strecke.
Aber das Befahren der Strecke ist ja strengsten verboten und gefährdet das ehrgeizige Projekt 
Vieleicht sollte der Eine oder Andere über das veröffentlichen solcher Animations- und Selbstverherrlichungsstreifen, besondert über den Zeitpunkt, einmal nachdenken,   damit nicht durch solche Aktionen das Projekt gefährdet wird!


----------



## vogste (21. März 2013)

Jawohl, Silberpfeil hat recht. Das die Erbauer auch testen müssen, ob das alles so fahrbar ist, versteht sich von selbst, aber das ist eindeutig missverständlich.

Aber jetzt ist es im Netz unterwegs. Manchmal weiß man erst nachher ob gut oder schlecht.

Schade.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (21. März 2013)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hai,
> waren heute mal auf der Strecke um die Schneeschäden zu inspizieren. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass direkt nach der Schneeschmelze vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Einzelkinder unbedingt die im Bau befindliche Strecke befahren mussten. Die Anlieger sind noch weich, sie haben also ein paar schöne Spuren gezogen. Und die durften wir heute beseitigen.
> 
> Danke, Ihr Spielverderber!
> ...


 
Was soll man sich jetzt hierbei denken, wenn solche Beiträge geschrieben werden und dann kurze Zeit später der "Schriftsteller" zum "Filmstar" auf YouTube wird  (ohne Worte)


----------



## xyzHero (21. März 2013)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Was soll man sich jetzt hierbei denken, wenn solche Beiträge geschrieben werden und dann kurze Zeit später der "Schriftsteller" zum "Filmstar" auf YouTube wird  (ohne Worte)



Ich glaube einige sollten hier mal den ball flach halten. Die Jungs die ständig dabei sind, opfern einen großen teil ihrer Freizeit für die Strecke. Auch wenn das Video unglücklich ist, sollte man die jungs nicht gleich anmaulen, wenn sie nach dem baueinsatz noch 2 oder 3 mal den drop springen.

Gruß xyzHero

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## mondo-mania (21. März 2013)

Meine Güte es ist vllt nicht ganz klar für außenstehende zu erkennen, dass das Video von den Verantworltichen selbst gedreht wurde, aber es wird ja auch darauf hingewiesen, dass das Fahren verboten ist. 

Man sollte das vllt in der Videobeschreibung noch mal ganz klar erwähnen.

Aber es sei den Erbauern auch gegönnt das bisher geleistete den Leuten zu präsentieren, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben mal da vorbei zu fahren und sich das zu Fuß mal anzuschauen. 

Gruß


----------



## Der_Graue (21. März 2013)

Das sehe ich aber anders, "Gleiches Recht für Alle"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich kann nicht einen auf Moralapostel machen und im gleichen Moment genau das Gegenteil tun, von dem ich vorher gepredigt habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also wirklich, diesen Videoclip ins Internet zu stellen war absolut unnötig, ich komme mir irgendwie verarscht vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






xyzHero schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige sollten hier mal den ball flach halten. Die Jungs die ständig dabei sind, opfern einen großen teil ihrer Freizeit für die Strecke. Auch wenn das Video unglücklich ist, sollte man die jungs nicht gleich anmaulen, wenn sie nach dem baueinsatz noch 2 oder 3 mal den drop springen.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Warpspinne (21. März 2013)

Mh. Meines Wissens nach sollte das Video ein "Joke" sein und nie  den Weg ins Internet finden. Der Uploader hat sich schon bereit erklärt das Video später zu löschen


----------



## friendo (21. März 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber anders, "Gleiches Recht für Alle"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warst du denn schon mal da und hast bei 'nem Baueinsatz mitgeholfen?


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (21. März 2013)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Mh. Meines Wissens nach sollte das Video ein "Joke" sein und nie den Weg ins Internet finden. Der Uploader hat sich schon bereit erklärt das Video später zu löschen


 
Na, der Joke ist aber dann gründlich in die Hose gegangen 

"Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (21. März 2013)

my two cents:

das (jetzt öffentliche) video ist natürlich sehr unglücklich und wasser auf die mühlen von skeptikern und gleichberechtigungs-fans - auch wenn es bestimmt kein offizielles ist - aber dann hätte es halt nich' online gehen dürfen...
...da müssen alle jetzt durch  ...würde aber sagen: cool bleiben.

zustimmung zu schon genanntem: 
generell muß die strecke schon auf fahrbarkeit getestet werden und das kann man nich' mit simulationen am pc oder durch drüber-schweben bzw. anschauen erreichen!
...und das müssen auch die leute machen, die hauptsächlich an fast jedem wochenende (auch bei knöchelhohem schnee und frost) dort zu gange sind.

da ziehe ich sowieso den hut vor horst & co.: 
ich wäre auch gern öfter dabei, kann bzw. will aber nicht soviel zeit abzwacken, weil ich fast jedes wochenende auch noch andere projekte UND familiy habe - also: chapeau!!

das (schwarz-)befahren außerhalb der fahrbarkeits-tests sollte aber a.j.f. unterlassen werden, denn die noch weiche strecke leidet einfach nur unnötig unter dem unsachgemäßem gebrauch und das hält nur von der fertigstellung ab.

so jetzt wieder ran an die arbeit und: 
don't feed the trolls, 
zimmert lieber das holz


----------



## Der_Graue (21. März 2013)

@friendo: Ja, ich habe letztes Jahr etliche Mal mitgeholfen, aber was ist mit dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






friendo schrieb:


> Warst du denn schon mal da und hast bei 'nem Baueinsatz mitgeholfen?


----------



## Monche (21. März 2013)

Hier kennt der eine den anderen nicht wegen diesen blöden nicknamen... Crossy-pietro  war auch schon sehr oft beim Bau dabei....


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (21. März 2013)

Mensch Kinder, hier geht es doch nicht darum wer hier wann und wie oft bereits anwesend war. 
Wenn das Video unter die sogenannten Fahrbarkeitstest fallen soll, so habe ich das irgendwie missverstanden. 
Sicherlich müssen solche Fahrtest natürlich auch sein.
Richtig ist auch, dass die Initiatoren und Verantwortlichen dies durchführen dürfen und auch müssen.
Warum aber muss man dies in einem Animationsstreifen hochladen und damit zur Nachahmnung einladen, wenn doch gleichzeitig auf das Verbot hingewiesen wird.
Wäre doch das Selbe, wenn ich hier eine Anleitung für eine Straftat poste, gleichzeitig aber erwähne: Lieber Kinder zu Hause an den Geräten, aber bitte nicht nachmachen !    
Also vorher einfach mal nachdenken.

Ach, bevor mich nun einer fragt, ob ich schon meinen Arbeitseinsatz geleistet habe ?
Jepp und dies ebenfalls auch bei Matsch-, Eis-, Schnee- und Regenwetter.


----------



## Fartzilla (21. März 2013)

So Leute Video ist gelöscht.War aber alles mit Horst abgeklärt zwecks hochladen und von löschen war eigentlich nie die Rede.


----------



## friendo (21. März 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @friendo: Ja, ich habe letztes Jahr etliche Mal mitgeholfen, aber was ist mit dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohne nicht mehr im WW und interessiere mich nur so "nebenbei" für das Projekt, ergo auch noch 
nie da gewesen. (Hat aber mit dem Ganzen auch nichts zu tun, weil ich ja nicht wegen der Befahrung
der Strecke gemeckert habe).

Aber wenn du mitgeholfen hast, ist deine Kritik ja auch mehr oder weniger berechtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (22. März 2013)

Wenn ihr so von eurem Video überzeugt seid, warum habt es es dann gelöscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber was solls, ihr macht ja eh euer Ding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------------------------
Orginal Horst-Ton
Noch eine Bitte: wir brauchen praktische Hilfe (viele Hände, schnelles Ende). 
Wir benötigen keine Poser, die dort eine Chance sehen, Ihr eigenes  Konzept durch zu drücken. Der Streckenverlauf und die Baulelemente sind  fest geplant. Wir werden diesen Thread also nicht als Diskussionsforum  für die Strecke nutzen, sondern um engagierte Biker zu organisieren, die  die endlich in unserer Regoin eine legale Strecke haben wollen. 
---------------------------------------------
Ist halt schade, dass es so kommen musste, aber so nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4843257/Udo_Lindenberg_Mein_Ding_offizielles_Video




Fartzilla schrieb:


> So Leute Video ist gelöscht.War aber alles mit Horst abgeklärt zwecks hochladen und von löschen war eigentlich nie die Rede.


----------



## andiwe (22. März 2013)

Ei Mensch Lupo leg doch nicht alles so in die Waagschale. 
Denke auch es war richtig das Video rauszunehmen da es bei Vielen eben in den falschen Hals gekommen ist. Konnte halt nicht jeder rauslesen dass es eine Testfahrt des Organisators war. Muß halt auch geprüft werden ob es funktioniert oder die Streckenführung geändert werden sollte. Ist ja bereits gesagt worden. 
Hätte vielleicht ne kleine Erklärung am Anfang des Videos geholfen anstatt des cinematischen Apple Nachspannes.
Aber so war es ja eh nicht geplant. 

Also bitte beendet das Thema hier. 

Hab ich dir ja schon in meiner letzten Mail geschrieben, der Winter muss endlich weg. Sonst gehen wir uns hier noch an die Gurgel. 

p.s.: Wenn du heute noch Bock hast können wir ja kurz mal an (NICHT AUF!!!) die Strecke fahren. Das was die Jungs da gezimmert haben kommt auf den Fotos garnicht so rüber. Echt mächtig! Aber Alles wird fahrbar oder umfahrbar bleiben.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. März 2013)

Sorry Andi, dass ich dich erregt habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werde versuchen mich hier nicht mehr öffentlich zu äußern, weiß allerdings nicht, ob es mir gelingt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






andiwe schrieb:


> Ei Mensch Lupo leg doch nicht alles so in die Waagschale.
> Denke auch es war richtig das Video rauszunehmen da es bei Vielen eben in den falschen Hals gekommen ist. Konnte halt nicht jeder rauslesen dass es eine Testfahrt des Organisators war. Muß halt auch geprüft werden ob es funktioniert oder die Streckenführung geändert werden sollte. Ist ja bereits gesagt worden.
> Hätte vielleicht ne kleine Erklärung am Anfang des Videos geholfen anstatt des cinematischen Apple Nachspannes.
> Aber so war es ja eh nicht geplant.
> ...


----------



## andiwe (22. März 2013)

Mich haste nicht "erregt"  
Und den Mund wollte ich dir natürlich auch nicht verbieten, du weist schon wie es gemeint ist. Bis bald! 



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sorry Andi, dass ich dich erregt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (22. März 2013)

andiwe schrieb:


> Mich haste nicht "erregt"
> Und den Mund wollte ich dir natürlich auch nicht verbieten, du weist schon wie es gemeint ist. Bis bald!


----------



## Warpspinne (22. März 2013)

Ich glaub bei einigen von euch gehen die Hormone durch...naja verständlich, immerhin ist ja auch Frühlingsbeginn


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (22. März 2013)

Oh man, Leute ihr müsst mehr chillen! Entweder ihr helft dabei das Projekt vorranzutreiben oder ihr akzeptiert das was die Fleißigen tun. Immer nur meckern zerstört die Gutelaune und den Spaß den uns der Park bringen soll.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. März 2013)




----------



## WW-Horst (22. März 2013)

Moin,
Noch ein paar klärende Worte, nachdem ich hier so oft zitiert werde:
Das Video sollte ein trailer sein. Was das ist muss ich nicht erklären. Wenn das eine derartige Debatte auslöst, so ist das bedauerlich. Eine Neiddebatte wollten wir ebenso wenig, wie die Regeln in Frage stellen. Zweck war, das Projekt vorzustellen und dafür zu werben. Sonst nix. Und ja: das zitierte hat weiter Gültigkeit. Ich habe weit über 500 Stunden in das Projekt gesteckt und will mich nicht demotivieren lassen.


----------



## Yammi_R6 (22. März 2013)

Recht so, Horst!

"Never mind the Bollocks"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (23. März 2013)

@ horst:   - lass die leude reden

war vor ner stunde mal oben guggen: genialst!!!!
sogar der nachwuchs steht (sitzt) drauf 







freu mich auf die nächsten male!!!


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. März 2013)

Was ein Aufstand hier ... Wer baut, darf auch testfahren!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (23. März 2013)

So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Juzo (28. März 2013)

für alle die nicht bei facebook sind:
*"Bautage März / April 2013: 
 Am Ostersamstag (30.3.13) wird vorraussichtlich gebaut. Zeitpunkt folgt. 
 Er müssen für den Bagger eine Scneise frei geräumt werden sowie eine  Schneise in der Anfahrt des Northshores erweitert werden. Außerdem wird  der Northshore weiter gebaut. 
 Am 5.4./6.4.13 wird weiter gebaut, außerdem kommt der Bagger. 
 Im April geben wir mal wieder richtig Gas! Wir brauchen also wieder  viele fleißige Hände! Treffpunkt ist an allen Tagen der Parkplatz schöne  Aussicht."
*


----------



## WW-Horst (29. März 2013)

Danke Stefano!!
 Am Karsamstag, also morgen 30.,April, ist der Treffpunkt um 10.00 Ur an der schönen Aussicht. Es muss die Schneise zum Northshore nach links um 2 Meter erweitert werden (wer Motorsäge und den Sägeschein hat, bitte mitbringen, also nur die Motorsäge .)
Außerdem muss die Schneise für den Bagger freigeräumt werden und der Northshoretisch weiter gebaut werden.
Buddy macht den Bauleiter (danke Buddy!!)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. März 2013)

Ich hab morgen Geburtstag, bringt mir Geschenke mit, viele!

Hier meine Liste, was ich noch gebrauchen kÃ¶nnte:
-Goggle mit verdunkeltem Glas
-GroÃe Packung AbreiÃvisiere
-Reifen (Maxxis 2,5 Super Tacky!!)
-ODI Rouge Bonus Griffe fÃ¼r mein Tourenbike (schwarz eloxiert)
-SDG I Fly Sattel mit SDG Klemmung
-Nen neuen Rucksack fÃ¼r lange Touren (von EVOC)
-Recaro Sportsitze fÃ¼r meinen Fiesta (Bitte kein Leder, zu heiÃ im Sommer/kalt im Winter)
-K&N Sportluftfilter fÃ¼r Fiesta GFJ 1.1l Bj94
-Specialized BettwÃ¤sche
-Coole Sonnenbrille zum Tourenfahren
-Coole Sonnenbrille zum Autofahren (so Topgun Style)
-Coole Socken zum Biken
-Video "Wo die Trails enden" deutsche Version!
-NVIDIA Grafikkarte ab 200â¬+
-Tastatur Logitech G19
-Neue KopfhÃ¶rer zum Biken (meine haben meine Hunde zerkaut)
-Battlefield 4 vorbestellung

Bitte sprecht euch ab, damit ich keine Geschenke doppelt bekomme!

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Warpspinne (29. März 2013)

Bekommst von mir Canyon Bettwäsche


----------



## Monche (29. März 2013)

:-D :-D :-D dir muss echt langweilig sein.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Ich hab noch ne coole 3D Brille ausm Kino..funktioniert auch bei Sonne und sieht MEGA cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (29. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne coole 3D Brille ausm Kino..funktioniert auch bei Sonne und sieht MEGA cool aus



Stimmt.. Die hat zwar kein UV Schutz, aber die macht sogar außerhalb vom Kino einen geilen 3D Effekt


----------



## Warpspinne (30. März 2013)

Baubericht 30.3.2013
In den frühen Morgenstunden trafen sich die glorreichen Sieben ( Buddy,David,Leo,Carsten,Ande,Chris,Micha) um die Einflugsschneise am Anfang des Förderbandes etwas zu bearbeiten, die Schneise für den Bagger freizuräumen und schlussendlich an unserem Schätzchen, dem Holztable weiter zu bauen. Buddy, der mit seinen Gottgleichen Kettensägenskills zur Stelle war, zauberte Einsparungen und 2 Dreiecke auf den Absprung, sodass die Steigung jetzt wie eine geschmeidige Kurve aussieht. Das Wetter spielte diesmal gut mit . Alles in Allem ein sehr entspannter, aber auch produktiver Bautag! Cheers!


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. März 2013)

Gerad', als die glorreichen Halunken gingen, kam die "Bauabnahme"  und meint:  *GOOD WORK!!*













@ Geburtstags"kind" Leo:
wenn Du mehr MuleBars magst: www.mulebar.com
Gibt's unter anderem beim "Buchhändler" (Versandkosten checken).


Bis die Tage!
Schöne Ostern!


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

Schön formuliert Mischa..hier noch paar Bilder


----------



## vogste (31. März 2013)

hallo zusammen,

oh man, da habt Ihr ja ganz schön weiter gebaut. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, habe aber vor einer Woche unsere Küche und das Esszimmer im Winterwahn verwüstet zwecks Total-Renovierung. Leider gehen die Bauarbeiten langsamer voran als geplant. Ich denke aber beim nächsten Einsatz wieder da zu sein.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## WW-Horst (4. April 2013)

Bautag am Samstag 6.4.13
Am Samstag wird weiter am Northshore oben an der schönen Aussicht gebaut. Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10.00 Uhr. Außerdem wird weiter unten gebaggert. Hilfe wird aber am northshore benötigt! 

Ride on!

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (8. April 2013)

Bautage 5. und 6.4.13
Auch wenn es saukalt war, haben wir, David, Buddy, Timon, Robert, Nico, Markus, Andreas S. und ich uns an der Strecke getroffen und volle 2 Tage geschuftet. Wir haben Baumaterial geschleppt, am Northshore weiter gebaut, Schäden vom Winter ausgebessert, Altholz aufgeräumt, Baggerkrater zu geschüttet, geshapet etc. Auch der Förster des Reviers war dabei und hat uns mit Teilchen versorgt! War eine echte Plackerei, hat sich aber gelohnt. Danke an für Euren Arbeitseinsatz, ohne den wir nichts bewegen!


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. April 2013)

Weiter so und lasst euch nicht entmutigen...


----------



## Fartzilla (8. April 2013)

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen


----------



## WW-Horst (10. April 2013)

Bautag am Samstag 13.4.13
Wir werden am kommenden Samstag wieder bauen. Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz schöne Aussicht um 10.00. gebaut wird am Northshore bzw. im 3.Abschnitt an der Strecke. Mitzubringen sind Rechenund ,wer hat, eine Schubkarre. Im 3.Abschnitt werden zudem Baggerarbeiten ausgeführt.

Wir sehen uns an der Strecke!


----------



## WW-Horst (10. April 2013)

Vollversamlung des TV Bad Ems am Sonntag 14.4.13 ab 11.00 im Restaurant "Alt Bad Ems" in Bad Ems

Zu der Vollversammlung des TV Bad Ems sind alle Mitglieder unserer MTB-Abteilung und alle Interessierten eingeladen. 

Wir werden dort die Strecke und die neu gegründte MTB-Abteilung im TV Bad Ems vorstellen  sowie Gründe erläutern, warum sich eine Mitgliedschaft in unserem Verein lohnt.

Lohnen tut sich das schon aus 3 Gründen:

1. Du bist automatisch auch Mitglied in der DIMB und bekommst damit bei vielen Bikehändlern prozente (z.B. HiBike 6 %).

2. Du bekommst bei Eintritt ein gratis T-Shirt mit unsefrem Streckenlogo, das Dich als Mitglied der Crew kennzeichnet.

3. Du hast die Möglichkeiten, bei wichtigen Entscheidungen mitzuwirken.

Außerdem sind Trainingszeiten und Ausbildung zum Training, Unterstützungen bei Rennen usw. in der Planung.

Infos auf unserer Homepage: www.emser-bikepark.de

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn viele vorbei schauen!


----------



## WW-Horst (11. April 2013)

Sondereinsatz Freitag 12.4.13 

Morgen findet ein Sondereinsatz stat: wir bekommen eine Rüttelplatte, die schon fertige Strecke wird damit verdichtet. Treffpunkt ab 14.00 Uhr an der schönen Aussicht oder später auf der Strecke unterhalb (immer dem Lärm nach). Wäre schön, wenn wir das nicht zu zweit erledigen müssen!


----------



## mondo-mania (11. April 2013)

Bis wann seid ihr denn am arbeiten ? Ich muss bis ca. 17 Uhr arbeiten könnte aber danach noch kommen, wenns erfolderlich wäre.. ?

Gruß


----------



## Fartzilla (11. April 2013)

Denke mal bis 18 Uhr.. Ist auch Wetter abhängig


----------



## Dez.Chemiker (11. April 2013)

hey horst  
die idee mit rennunterstützung find ich genial.
können ja auch mal gemeisame großtrips planen (dolomiten oä)
ein eigenes racingteam wäre erste sahne 
auch wenn ich da nix verloren hab 
gruß Johannes


----------



## Fartzilla (12. April 2013)

Mal erstmal dein Zimmer fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (13. April 2013)

naabend!

hier ein paar pics von heute:


----------



## Stepchild (14. April 2013)

Ihr seit ja schon echt recht weit Gekommen geneial!

Hoffe finde bald mal Zeit um euch meine Unterstützung anzubieten!

Peace Tobi


----------



## [FW] FLO (15. April 2013)

Aber wofür ist im ersten Bild das Rohr mit den Steinen drauf?


----------



## Fartzilla (15. April 2013)

Das sind die Drainagen


----------



## [FW] FLO (15. April 2013)

Und wieso kommt die oben am Drop ausm Boden?


----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2013)

Weil da was drin steckt und das nich entfernt wurde.. Sind jetzt in der Landung eingegraben


----------



## WW-Horst (16. April 2013)

Hai Flo,

das sind die Abschußßrohre für die feuerwerkskörper. Wenn Du drüber dropst macht das nen super Showeffekt ;-)

Wir haben Rohre bekommen, die im 70er Jahre Stil zur Verschönerung der "Schönen Aussicht" betragen sollten. Jetzt bekommen sie, nach Entfernung des Betonpforopfs, eine neue, sinnvolle Bestimmung. Wir drainieren bereits beim Bau die Mulden, damit man vor dem Absprung später keine Schlamdusche nehmen muss.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2013)

Lüg doch nicht Horst... wir wissen alle das dort das Seil vom Lift zurückläuft


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. April 2013)

...nachdem andi und ich mit dem raus-rammen der hübschen Betonstopfen fertig waren (kotz-brech), hätte man an dem Robinien-Stamm oben am Drop echt was hochziehen können - der steckte ca. 75 cm tief im Emser Waldboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2013)

Ihr habt ja auch gekloppt wie die Bekloppten


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. April 2013)

...Alter... datt war echt häßlich. 
Wehe, wenn die Drainage ned funkt

Oben, hinter dem Schuppen an der Schönen Aussicht liegen nochma min. 10 Rohre - aber die sin' von beiden!! Seiten zubetoniert - viel Spass


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2013)

Da hilft nur


----------



## WW-Horst (17. April 2013)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Lüg doch nicht Horst... wir wissen alle das dort das Seil vom Lift zurückläuft



Musst du wieder alle Überraschungen rausplappern!


----------



## WW-Horst (17. April 2013)

Samstag bauen wir ab 13.00 Uhr wieder am northshore weiter. Es muss einiges gebohrt werden (Strom ist vorhanden), also Bohrmaschiene und 8,5mm Bohrer einpacken und mitbringen.
Ab 16.00 Uhr machen wir Besprechung für unseren Stand/bühnenauftritt am 1.mai Tag der Vereine in Bad Ems (11-17).


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. April 2013)

Die Großen Sachen sind wohl nicht umfahrbar ansonsten sehr geile Strecke Schade das wieder nur wieder eine Strecjke für die krassen Typen gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (17. April 2013)

Lieber hesinde, wie du sehen kannst sind wir noch in der bauphase. Natürlich wird ALLES umfahrbar werden. Nur über die Chickenways ( die erst am ende modelliert werden) , fahren jetzt halt noch Schubkarren,Bagger und viele Füße


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. April 2013)

> Natürlich wird ALLES umfahrbar werden.


Bin gepannt, das ganze Ding hat nämlich sehr viel Potenzial mMn sogar deutlich  mehr Boppard oder Stromberg. Die Bodenverhältnisse sind super (schön weich) und das Gefälle ordentlich. Wann ist die Eröffnung ?


----------



## Warpspinne (17. April 2013)

Dadrüber können wir zZ nur spekulieren, deswegen kann und will ich hier kein konkretes Jahr/Datum nennen. Sry! ( Sehr lange dauert es nicht mehr )


----------



## hesinde2006 (18. April 2013)

Auf der HP steht das die Eröffnung noch dieses Jahr ist, könnte knapp werden. 

PS: Ich würde meine Dienste als Mitbauer anbieten.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. April 2013)

Dann komm einfach vorbei.. Bautermine werden hier bekannt gegeben.Der nächste ist am Samstag


----------



## hesinde2006 (18. April 2013)

In den nächsten Wochen muss ich leider für die Abschlussprüfung lernen. Im Juni hätte ich wieder Zeit.


----------



## mondo-mania (18. April 2013)

Ich denke auch gerade am Ende wird speziell auch noch mal für die Modellierung der Chickenways kräftige Manpower gebraucht, da diese ja auch schön zu fahren sein sollen. 

Also an alle diejenigen bei denen es nicht so hart zugehen soll ist Hilfe dabei angebracht. Manchmal ist ja sogar der Flow über einen Chickenway schöner als über einen harten Drop  Daher nenn ich es mal lieber Alternativroute als Chickenway..

nur wie schon gesagt, würden diese Ausweichmöglichkeiten ständig wieder zerstört werden wenn diese nicht erst am Ende gemacht werden.

Gruß


----------



## WW-Horst (20. April 2013)

Moin,
zur Erinnerung: heute, Samstag, wird von 13.00 bis 16.00 Uhr gebaut. Bohrmaschiene ,it 8,5er Bohrer und Verlängerungskabel einpacken, wenn vorhanden!


----------



## Warpspinne (20. April 2013)

Wer kommt, darf gern Grillsachen einpacken.


----------



## downhill_ente (21. April 2013)

guten tag,
hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet,
muss ja beobachten was ihr hier so treibt

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (21. April 2013)

Robat?


----------



## downhill_ente (21. April 2013)

nu kloar


----------



## Weltraumaffe (21. April 2013)

Die Ì¶cÌ¶Ì¶hÌ¶Ì¶iÌ¶Ì¶cÌ¶Ì¶kÌ¶Ì¶eÌ¶Ì¶nÌ¶ Cockline ist schon fast fertig... fehlt nicht mehr viel!


----------



## Chricky86 (21. April 2013)

Richtig genial was ihr da baut. Freu mich wenn das alles fertig ist und werde dann sicher auch zeitnah vorbeigucken. Kann man dann ja auch super mit einem Trip nach Stromberg verbinden


----------



## Fartzilla (21. April 2013)

Danach willst du nicht mehr nach Stromberg ;-)


----------



## WW-Horst (22. April 2013)

Heute war Renaturierungstag! 

Mit Hilfe der Jugendabteilung des Emser Bikeparks haben wir die die Flanken und Bauwunden mit 1a Golfplatz Qualität -Gras eingesäht.


----------



## mondo-mania (22. April 2013)

Auch ein wichtiger Job 

Vielleicht sähen wir irgendwo neben die Drop so kleine Dornenhecken so als Fallpuffer... 

Mal so ne kleine off-topic Frage. Wer fährt denn von euch noch bei der Freeridetour von Canyon mit Tibor mit ? 

Gruß


----------



## Fartzilla (22. April 2013)

Timon und ich sind dabei.. Das ist doch die wo auch der Barrel mitfährt


----------



## WW-Horst (23. April 2013)

Bautag 27.4.13, 9-11 Uhr 
Kommenden Samstag gibt's wieder einen Arbeitseinsatz: Aufräumartbeit an der Strecke. 
Handschuhe und Rechen sind nützlich. 
Treffpunkt um 9 Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht. Je mehr Hilfe, desto schneller ist die Aktion beendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (24. April 2013)

Hm habe leider keine Zeit. Vorgestern gesehen dass ich ne Schulung am Wochenende habe. Also gibts auch nix mit Canyon festival


----------



## WW-Horst (28. April 2013)

Moin,
kommende Woche werden wir Freitag 3.5 nachmittag bis Sonntag 7.5.nachmittag auf der Strecke arbeiten, denn es wird gebaggert. Beim Baggern direkt gibt es zwar kaum Arbeit, aber die Baggerlöcher müssen im Anschluss direkt wieder mit Holz usw. verfüllt und die gebaggerte Strecke geshaped werden.

Über Hilfer würden wir uns also sehr freuen! 

Gearbeitet wird im 3. und 4.Abschnitt, die am besten über die schöne Aussicht erreicht werden. Mitzubringen sind Rechen. Fahrzeuge bitte am Parkplatz "schöne Aussicht" abstellen!


----------



## vogste (28. April 2013)

Kurzer Statusbericht von der Aufräumaktion gestern.

Wir waren zu fünft und haben trotz immer wieder kurzem Regenschauern
im Abschnitt zwischen Northshore und Tannenwald die Baggerspuren
beseitigt und die vom Bagger für die Anlieger geschaffenen Löcher 
mit Altholz und Reisig verfüllt.
Einen Rechen und einen 4 Zahn haben wir auf der Strecke gefunden
und in den Schuppen oben zur Schubkarre gestellt.

Bis zur nächsten Räumaktion. 

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## WW-Horst (28. April 2013)




----------



## goofy76 (28. April 2013)

Hallo,
binn die Tage hier drauf gestoßen und bin Feuer und Flamme, möchte gerne Helfen!

Was is besser, wenn man zeitlich eher schlecht ( zumindest bis Ende 2013 ) zum bauen kommt, Spenden oder Mitglied im TV werden?


----------



## Warpspinne (29. April 2013)

Ob du dem TV beitreten kannst, JA. Trozdem zwingt dich keiner uns iwie zu unterstützen, komm einfach mal wenn du Zeit hast  Spenden oder zwingend Mitglied im TV werden um uns zu supporten musst du nicht! Mach einfach ein bissel Werbung unter Freunden/Kollegen. Das hilft auch sehr! Desto mehr den Park kennen, desto besser! 

Über einen Beitritt im TV würden wir uns natürlich auch freuen 
Im TV selbst hast auch ein paar Vorteile...hier sind z.B.3

1. Du bist automatisch auch Mitglied in der DIMB und bekommst damit bei vielen Bikehändlern prozente (z.B. HiBike 6 %).

2. Du bekommst bei Eintritt ein gratis T-Shirt mit unsefrem Streckenlogo, das Dich als Mitglied der Crew kennzeichnet.

3. Du hast die Möglichkeiten, bei wichtigen Entscheidungen mitzuwirken.

Außerdem sind Trainingszeiten und Ausbildung zum Training, Unterstützungen bei Rennen usw. in der Planung.

Infos auf unserer Homepage: www.emser-bikepark.de

Sind am 1 Mai auch in Ems mit nem Stand vertreten  Wenn du bock hast, schau einfach mal vorbei  LG Wapspinne(r)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube die Frage ging eher in die Richtung:

Braucht ihr eher "Man-Power", oder würde euch eine Spende (zb durch Vereinsbeitritt) eher weiter helfen?

So, oder so ähnlich hab ich mich des nämlich auch schon gefragt


----------



## goofy76 (29. April 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Frage ging eher in die Richtung:
> 
> Braucht ihr eher "Man-Power", oder würde euch eine Spende (zb durch Vereinsbeitritt) eher weiter helfen?
> 
> So, oder so ähnlich hab ich mich des nämlich auch schon gefragt



JEIN! 
Ich fragte speziell, weil ich nicht, besser gesagt, kaum zum Bauen komme, aus Zeit Gründen.
Alleine weil ich eine ganze Zeit nicht vor Ort sein werde, so kann ich mich nicht teilen, obwohl ich gerne anpacke.

Ich habe gestern auch genau dies auf der Homepage gefragt und eine gute Antwort bekommen. 

Ohne Moss nix los... so werde ich Mitglied im TV weil das auch richtig weiter hilft.
-Geld -Lobby -Organisation -Gemeinschaft etc.
Wenn die  Strecke dann in Betrieb ist... fällt noch genug Arbeitgeber an, die dann im Verein in geordnete Bahnen gelenkt werden.   
Erst recht nicht zu vergessen DIMB, T-Shirt....


----------



## User60311 (29. April 2013)

Anmeldeformular konnste net grad verlinken


----------



## goofy76 (29. April 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Anmeldeformular konnste net grad verlinken



So sieht meine "redliche" Meinung zu dem Thema aus.

Wenn du dich auch wirklich anmelden willst, schätze ich dich für so clever ein, dass du die Anmeldung schon findest!  ;-)


----------



## Warpspinne (30. April 2013)

Anmeldeformulare gibts über den TV Bad Ems

http://www.tvbadems.de/anmeldung.pdf

Abteilung : mountainbike


----------



## WW-Horst (1. Mai 2013)

Wir haben uns heute, 1.Mai, am Tag der Vereine in Bad Ems präsentiert. Neben großem Stand mit Musik, Bikevideos und Vorführbikes konnten wir auf der Bühne uns vorstellen.
Der Tag begann um 10 Uhr mit Aufbauen und endete um 18.00 im Restaurant mit lecker Steak.

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit und den schönen Tag an alle Beteiligten:  2 X Stephan, David (Daniel ), 3 X Andreas, Micha, Robert, Timon, Jonas


----------



## Weltraumaffe (7. Mai 2013)

Also HAMMERGEIL was ihr da letztes Wochenende gebaut habt!!! 
Heute waren Buddy, Eike, Christian und ich nochmal auf der Strecke und haben die Rüttelplatte mal rüberrattern lassen!


----------



## kaot93 (7. Mai 2013)

WHOAR Das sieht traumhaft aus! 
Ich freu mich riesig! Ist ja sogar ein etwas größerer Double gebaut worden


----------



## arno-nym (7. Mai 2013)

"Heute waren Buddy, Eike, Christian und ich nochmal auf der Strecke und haben die Rüttelplatte mal rüberrattern lassen!"

Und wie bekommt man mit wer wann bauen möchte?
es wurde doch sonst immer im Forum gepostet.


Grüße


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2013)

Was willst du denn mit 5 Leuten und einer Rüttelatte? 
Die großen Baueeinsätze wo richtig Manpower gebraucht wird, werden hier doch immer bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (7. Mai 2013)

Ach du *******.. Ich ärger mich total dass ich keine Zeit hatte. Hab ne neue Freundin und seh die nur am Wochenende. Kann nicht jedes WE sagen. "Keine Zeit, will biken !!" 

Aber bin hoffentlich beim nächsten Termin wieder dabei. Auf Anhieb erkenn ich die Stellen gar nicht ! Wo isn der Double hingesetzt worden ? Und wo sind diese flowigen Anlieger ? Ich erkenn den Wald nicht wieder xD

Gruß

Günter



Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Also HAMMERGEIL was ihr da letztes Wochenende gebaut habt!!!
> Heute waren Buddy, Eike, Christian und ich nochmal auf der Strecke und haben die Rüttelplatte mal rüberrattern lassen!
> Anhang anzeigen 251108Anhang anzeigen 251109Anhang anzeigen 251110Anhang anzeigen 251111Anhang anzeigen 251112


----------



## Weltraumaffe (7. Mai 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ach du *******.. Ich ärger mich total dass ich keine Zeit hatte. Hab ne neue Freundin und seh die nur am Wochenende. Kann nicht jedes WE sagen. "Keine Zeit, will biken !!"
> 
> Aber bin hoffentlich beim nächsten Termin wieder dabei. Auf Anhieb erkenn ich die Stellen gar nicht ! Wo isn der Double hingesetzt worden ? Und wo sind diese flowigen Anlieger ? Ich erkenn den Wald nicht wieder xD
> 
> ...



Guten Tag Herr Günter,
tja brauchst halt ne Freundin so wie ich, die jedes WE sagt;" _Du kannst nix, also geh biken und lern was - Backflip wäre mal ein Anfang_!" 

Ich war aber letzten Baueinsatz auch nicht da, war nur heute oben um Eike und Buddy bei der Arbeit zu nerven... Christian hat dan spontan mitgemacht .

Also ich war auch sehr überrascht, die haben richtig viel gebaut...
Die flowigen Anlieger sind direkt nach den beiden Drops die wir schon letztes Jahr gebaut hatten.
Der Double den ich eher als Stepdown bezeichnen würde, ist direkt nach dem kleinen Roadgap.

Gruß


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch fahrbar aus.


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Mai 2013)

unter den zu lobenden müssen wir auch ganz klar mal unsere beiden bagger-meister (inkl. "essen-auf-rädern") hervor heben  

10 - 12 stunden pro tag baggern, modellieren, korrigieren am stück = top!!


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Mai 2013)

hier noch'n paar pics vom letzten samstag:
hat spass gemacht!!!


----------



## goofy76 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
jep das war schon fett mit den Baggern letztes Wochenende. Das hat gefluppt... die haben richtig Meter gemacht. 
Irgendwie hat das auch total harmoniert,  bagger bagger, shape shape, fahr mal einer (meist Horst) und passt oder zack 1 mal neu und fertig !!!


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Mai 2013)

Jungs - schick

Im Koblenzer Stadtwald wird es demnächst leer sein


----------



## WW-Horst (8. Mai 2013)

*Baggereinsatz von Freitag 4.5. - Sonntag 6.5.13!*

Mit dem Ehrgeiz, 2 Teilabschnitte fertig zu stellen, hatten wir ein komplettes Wochenende 2 Bagger gleichzeitig auf der Strecke. Im oberen Abschnitt baggerte Mike Schäfer, ein Abschnitt drunter Maurice von der Fa. Kim Schmitt. Es hieß also zwischen 2 Abschnitten hin und her zu flitzen, was der Kondition ja nicht schadet. Am Freitag Abend konnte David den unteren Bagger übernehmen.

Am Samstag gab es etwas mehr UNterstützung: die anwesende Crew (David, Andi S., Michael, Carsten, Piet, Stefan, Timon, Robert, Niko, Jan, Jonas)) shapte und räumte gleichzeitig auf. Besonder Niko und Jan aus Singhofen (12) packten fleißig mit an und hinterließen einen kompletten Teilabschnitt "besenrein". Kompliment an die Jugendgruppe, aber natürlich auch an die Crew. 
An diesem Tag waren im 3.Abschnitt eine Steilkurvenkombi in steilem Gelände mit anschließendem Table die eigentliche Herausforderung.

Mike Schäfer bestellte für die Helfer ein warmes Essen. Wahnsinn! Vielen Dank dafür!

Sonntag machten Felix und ich uns mit 2 Baggern an den Rest der Strecken und designten im 3.Abschnitt einen Step-up sowie im 4.Abschnitt nach dem Roadgap die Kurvenkombi sowie 2 große Stepdowns (keine Double, wie fälschlich schon geschrieben wurde) mit Monsteranlieger und anschließenden Kurven. Besonders hier ist die Strecke so weich, dass man knöcheltief einweicht. 6 Monate Trockenzeit sollten aber die Bauelemente aushärten lassen. Auch Kim schaute an der Baustelle vorbei. 

Völlig fertig nach 30 Stunden Baggerarbeit aber überglücklich, die Arbeit geschafft zu haben, machten wir am Sonntag abend um 21.00 Uhr Feierabend.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Bagerfahrer Mike und Maurice sowie dem Trailhunter Felix für den Sonntageinsatz!






Sonntag in trauter Runde: Mike, Horst und Kim






Maurice bei der Arbeit


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Mai 2013)

saubere Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Mai 2013)




----------



## Herr_Flo (8. Mai 2013)

SUper Arbeit Jungs!!
Ich freu mich schon wenns fertig ist 

Weiter so!


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Mai 2013)

Du lebst noch.. Ich fasse es nicht


----------



## Herr_Flo (8. Mai 2013)

Joar wollte dich schon anschreiben wann de ma wieder lust und zeit hast


----------



## dave (9. Mai 2013)

Da habt Ihr ja wieder gut rangeklotzt.


----------



## [FW] FLO (9. Mai 2013)

Sehr cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (15. Mai 2013)

Moin,
kommenden Samstag wir von Sonnenaufgang bis zum Nachmittag auf der Strecke gearbeitet. 
Die neuen Abschnitte müssen ensteint werden, Löcher zugeräumt werden.

Wir sind mit der Crew im Abschnitt Emser Schleuder, der fertig gestellt wird, zu finden. Von dort organisieren wir die Arbeit.
Der Abschnitt ist zu finden, indem von der Schönen Aussicht so lange runter marschiert wird, bis wir zu hören sind. Am Beginn des Abschgnitts steht ein leitplankendrop.

Bitte Rechen und Harke mitbringen.


----------



## WW-Horst (19. Mai 2013)

Arbeitseinsatz 17.5-18.5.12
Wir haben mit den Erdarbeiten in der Emser Schleuder angefangen. 

Freitags wurde eine Landung für den leitplankendrop und der Anlieger im strömenden Regen gebaut. Buddy war mit Unterstützung von Leo am Nachmittag aktiv, am Abend Übernahme Andreas Franze und ich den Bagger. 

Samstag um 6 Uhr starteten David, der Baggerfahrer der Firma Schmitt, David von der Crew ich am Anlieger, um die pro-line zu shapen. Kurz darauf bekamen wir Unterstützung von Günter, Stephan und Andreas F., die die am Vorabend gebaute blaue Alternativlinie mit Rechen und Schaufeln in Facon brachten. 
Die Proline und das Zusammenführen beider Strecken war eine schwierige Hersusforderung. Die Crew fand aber eine pfiffige Lösung. Heraus kamen aud der Proline zwei große Cornersprünge. Leider wurden wir nicht mit der Arbeit fertig. Aber es war wichtig, Zeit in die Schlüsselstellen zu investieren und für die Kleinarbeit waren einfach zu wenig Helfer da. 

Um sehr mehr danke ich den Jungs der Crew die an den beiden Tagen mit geholfen haben!!


----------



## WW-Horst (20. Mai 2013)

Bericht und Fotos guckst Du hier:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741833.451589734881505&type=1&l=c5d9605518


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Juni 2013)

Moin,

Künftig wird regelmäßig jeden Samstag ein Arbeitseinsatz statt finden.

Jeden Samstag 9.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht, Kemmenau.

Alle Helfer sind herzlich willkommen. Ggf. werden Infos hier und in Fazzebock gepostet, muss aber nicht sein.

Denkt dran: No dig, no drive!


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Juni 2013)

Samstag 8.6.13 wird in der Emser Schleuder ab 6 gebaggert.
Brauchen dort eine Schubkarre, Rest ist vor Ort!l


----------



## mondo-mania (7. Juni 2013)

Ich bring die Schubkarre von oben mit wenns kein Problem ist dass ich erst kurz vor 7 da bin. 

Bin grad von 2 Tagen Montage bei Veltins zurückgekommen und muss erst mal möglichst lange ausschlafen..

Dann bis morgen. Gruß


----------



## WW-Horst (10. Juni 2013)

Arbeitseinsatz 8.6.13
Andere gehen ins Schwimmbad, wir arbeiten an der Strecke. Bei bestem Wetter begannen Dave und ich um 6 Uhr mit der Baggerarbeit. Bald kamen die anderen dazu. Es wurde geshaped und verdichtet. Nach 9 Stunden baggern hatten wir ein wichtiges Teilstück fertig gestellt. Gleichzeitig machte die andere Fraktion sich mit Harken und Schaufeln an das Feintuning der zuletzt gebaggerten Elemente.
Dabei waren Micha, Carsten, Steffen, Andreas, 3 Jungs von Canyon (u.a. Jan und Marc) und Dave, der Baggerfahrer.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!






men at "work"


----------



## WW-Horst (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wie bereits angekündigt, bauen wir jetzt jeden Samstag, Treffpunkt ist 9.00 Uhr an der schönen Aussicht.

Auch diesen Samstag (30.6.) wird gebaut. Je nachdem, wieviele wir sind, wird eine Fraktion am Northshore werkeln, die andere an 2 Sprüngen (Erdarbeit) shapen.

Hilfe ist willkommen. Vor allem aus der Koblenzer Ecke ist es ziemlich ruhig geworden : no dig, no ride!


----------



## Stepchild (25. Juni 2013)

Werde es mir dieses mal auch fest vornehmen zu kommen.
Wird noch irgendwelches Werkzeug benötigt?


----------



## mondo-mania (26. Juni 2013)

Sicher ist sicher von daher wenn da ist alles was man so brauchen könnte:

Hammer
Rechen
Spaten
Schaufel
Fuchsschwanz
Messer
Zange
Biketool.. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy76 (26. Juni 2013)

du hast was vergessen....

Bike !!!


----------



## Stepchild (28. Juni 2013)

He leute muß morgen früh nochmal auf die Arbeit könnte erst so gegen 14.00-15.00
sind dann noch welche da die ich unterstützen kann?

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand heute noch bescheid geben würde. Fahre dann von der schaffe direkt zur schönen Aussicht.


----------



## Monche (29. Juni 2013)

Das bauen heute fällt wegen dem miesen Wetter flach. Leider. :-(


----------



## WW-Horst (3. Juli 2013)

Bau am North Shore geht weiter

Wenn es zum Buddeln zu nass ist, bieten sich Holzarbeiten an. Nachdem wir letztes Wochenende den Absprung zum Stepdown geshaped haben, bauten wir heute am Northshore weiter. Wir legten den Grundstein für eine große Welle nach dem Holztable. Es folgt ein großer Anlieger mit abschließendem Holzkicker, der über einen alten Weg feuert.
Danke an Andreas F, Karsten und Robert für die Mithilfe!


----------



## WW-Horst (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## WW-Horst (6. Juli 2013)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Künftig wird regelmäßig jeden Samstag ein Arbeitseinsatz statt finden.
> 
> ...



Leider hat sich dieses Konzept nicht bewährt: es gab keine Resonanz. 

Wir fahren nach dem alten Schema also weiter: wir peilen als Bautag Samstags gegen 10 Uhr mit Terffepunkt schöne Aussicht an, kündigen das aber vorher auf FB und IBC-Forum an.


----------



## WW-Horst (16. Juli 2013)

Bautermine in dieser Woche!

Diese Woche gibt es zwei Bautermine:

Mittwoch 17.7. ab 17.00 Zimmerarbeit am Northshore (Shöne Aussicht), Hammer mitbringen

Samstag 20.7.13 ab 5.30 Baggerarbeit im Abschnitt "Emser Schleuder", Rechen und Schaufel mitbringen.

Auch wenn das Wetter zum Biken einlädt, wäre Hilfe gut, denn wir hängen dem Zeitplan hinterher!


----------



## sven1977 (16. Juli 2013)

Servus,

wie bereits per PN vorangekündigt, bin ich auf jeden Fall am Samstag dabei.
Versuche auch noch ein wenig früher da zu sein, aber spätestens um 9 bin ich vor Ort.

*Wenn einer keinen Bock hat allein zu fahren:* Ich komme aus Neuwied über die B42 und habe noch 3 Plätze frei. Werde bis ca. 15Uhr da bleiben. Also wenn ich wen mitnehmen soll, PN an mich. 
Vielleicht ist das ja noch ein wenig Anreiz...

Bis Samstag.

Gruß Sven


----------



## WW-Horst (19. Juli 2013)

Beim Baueinsatz am Northshore waren trotz Schwimmbadwetter viele Helfer dabei, so dass wir ein gutes STück voran gekommen sind:
Das Grundgerüst für den Holzanlieger und der Abschlusskicker wurden gesetzt und fertig gestellt. Knochanarbeit wegen steinigem Boden!

Super Einsatz Leute, danke. Nur so bekommen wir die Strecke fertig bebaut! 

Mit dabei waren: Präsi, Ragnar von den GP, Joanna vom TV Bad Ems, Jonas, Nikita, Eckerhard, Karsten, Mathias aus Niederarh, Robert und Christian sowie ein Aufpasshund und 3 Motorsägen, von der eine nicht anspringen wollte . 

Also: Morgen Baggern von 5.30 bis 14.00 Uhr in der Emser Schleuder, da ist shapen angesagt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy76 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, ihr macht das toll... würde euch ja gerne unterstützen,  wenn ich nicht  so weit weg wäre. 
Freut euch über die milden Temperaturen ( 30 Grad ) bei euch. Ich hab 44 bei 4% Luftfeuchte! Temperatur Tendenz steigend. 
CU


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Juli 2013)

Bautag Samstag 20.7.13

Leider hat der Bagger kurzfristig absagen müssen. Also haben wir uns kurzerhand den fertigen, aber noch nicht gut geshapten Elementen gewidmet.
Während David, Timon mit seinem Arbeitskollegen nebst Freundin, Andreas S. und Leo sich den Absprung vom großen Stepdownanlieger vornahmen, legten wir, der Präsi, Sven aus Neuwied (hey, willkommen im Club!), Piet, Stephan S. und Andreas F. in der Emser Schleuder eine Kurve um und bauten einen entsprechend neuen Anlieger. Anschließend wurden die beiden folgenden Cornersprünge geshaped. Ein kleiner Kicker nach einer Welle musste als Welle umfunktioniert werden, weil, wie ich schmerzlich feststellen musste, die Landung viel zu kurz geraten war. Die Wellen sind aber eigentlich noch viel cooler.

Insgesamt haben wir in den 5 Stunden wieder ne menge geschafft. Vielen Dank Jungs und Mädels für Eure Hilfe, mit der es endlich wieder richtig vorwärts ging!!






No dig, no drive!


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Juli 2013)

Am kommenden Mittwoch machen wir am North Shore den Sack zu!

Ab 15.00 Uhr sind wir oben am Northshore / schöne Aussicht, vor Ort und verlassen den Ort erst, bis das letzte Brett hängt.

Über Hilfe freuen wir uns, Hammer nicht vergessen!


----------



## Stepchild (21. Juli 2013)

He Leute habt ja wieder jede Menge geschafft und das bei den Temp. Werde am Samstag wieder mit am Start sein wenn nicht die arbeit dazwischen funkt.
Bis dahin eine angenehme Woche und bis Samstag 10:00 an der schönen Aussicht


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Juli 2013)

moinsen!!

reiche noch 2 pics vom samstag nach.

emser schleuder, umlegung anlieger:







..und lightning-horst


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Juli 2013)

Verdammt und wir haben keine von den Umbaumaßnahmen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Verdammt und wir haben keine von den Umbaumaßnahmen gemacht


2 Bilder zu dem Umbau in dem Abschnitt "Limesschanze" hab ich schon noch.
Nach Timons Testfahrt passt der Absprung jetzt optimal! Die Robinie muss noch abgesägt werden...


Gruß Leo


----------



## WW-Horst (22. Juli 2013)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> 2 Bilder zu dem Umbau in dem Abschnitt "Limesschanze" hab ich schon noch.
> Nach Timons Testfahrt passt der Absprung jetzt optimal! Die Robinie muss noch abgesägt werden...
> Anhang anzeigen 255676
> Anhang anzeigen 255677
> Gruß Leo



quatsch, die Robinie ist der Punisher ;-)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Juli 2013)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> quatsch, die Robinie ist der Punisher ;-)


Ich meine vom Sprung aus gesehen links das Stück, das steht noch etwas über.


----------



## Ropo123 (24. Juli 2013)

Werde heute mal mit Hammer vorbeischauen und wenn möglich unterstützen. Hatte dies schon die ganze Zeit mal vor jedoch wegen Zeitmangels nicht geschafft. Jetzt im Urlaub sollte dies jedoch klappen, also bis später um 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## WW-Horst (25. Juli 2013)

Nach etwa 5 Monaten Bauzeit haben wir gestern endlich den großen Northshore fertig gestellt. Der Bau war kompliziert und knifflig und hat beträchtliche Mengen Holz gekostet.
Das Bauwerk vereint aber im Prinzip alle Elemente, die auf der Strecke anzutreffen sind und ist komplett überrollbar. Ich bin überglücklich, dass wir den Northshore gestern fertig stellen konnten!

bei der 5-Stunden-Aktion gestern waren dabei:
Roman, Kasi, Tomy, Daniel, Andi S. und der Präsi.
Herzlichen Dank, vor allem an die Jungs aus dem WW/Leuterod sowie an alle, die in den letzten Monaten mitgewirkt haben!

Er ist allerdings noch nicht fahrbar, da ein paar Bretter noch mit Schrauben befestigt werden und einige statische Elemente mit Gewindestangen gesichert werden müssen!!


----------



## goofy76 (25. Juli 2013)

Sau geil das Ding! 

Is eigentlich etwas geplant umd das Holz rutschfest bei Nässexzu machen?


----------



## User60311 (25. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr die Gewindestangen schon?

Jenach dem wieviel ihr davon verbaut, wird das ja auch net grad billig.

Ich könnte mich anbieten, mit Flex und Schneideisen euch passende Stangen zu schneiden und mit Gewinde zu versehen.


----------



## Raphnex (26. Juli 2013)

Hi,
nach dem ich hier nur mit lese biete ich auch mal meine Hilfe zum Thema Gewindestangen an.
Wenn ihr sie noch nicht habt schreibt mir doch mal in welcher Menge und Größe ihr sie braucht.
Evtl. kann ich bei unserem Händler ein ganz guten preis bekommen.
Mfg
Raphi

Ps: sau schöne strecke!!!!!


----------



## KVN300 (4. August 2013)

Habt ihr ein Mindestalter um zu helfen ??


----------



## Warpspinne (4. August 2013)

Windeln wechseln möchten wir nicht, wenn du aus dem Alter raus bist, darfst du gerne kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVN300 (4. August 2013)

Also ich wär jetz 13 und mein Cousin 14 ^^


----------



## Warpspinne (4. August 2013)

Klar, könnt immer kommen. Gibt bei uns keine Altersbeschränkung


----------



## Monche (4. August 2013)

@KVN300: wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## TomatoAc (5. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch, wie sieht es eigentlich mit Eröffnung aus, oder kann/darf man schon fahren? Oder stehen irgendwo solche Infos schon und ich übersehe sie nur?

Plane gerade den Urlaub Ende September und neben Stromberg/Ottweiler wäre das noch ne tolle Location in der Ecke, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Fartzilla (5. August 2013)

Eröffnung ist für April 2014 geplant. Den weg nach Ottweiler kannst du dir sparen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## KVN300 (6. August 2013)

Aus Ems... genauer die Arzbacherstr .. beide


----------



## andiwe (6. August 2013)

Ist doch perfekt! Könnt Ihr quasi zu Fuß/per Bike zum Bauen kommen 
http://www.emser-bikepark.de/strecke/anfahrt/


----------



## KVN300 (6. August 2013)

Jop  Ich komm quasi vor meiner Haustür raus ! Also ich wohne sehr nah am Ende der Strecke


----------



## WW-Horst (14. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,

am Samstag den 17.8.13 wird wieder im Abschnitt "Emser Schleuder" an der Strecke gebaggert. Für die Feinarbeit hinter dem Bagger brauchen wir tatkräftige Hilfe mit Rechen und Schaufel.

Ich bin ab 6.00 Uhr vor Ort, gebaggert wird bis 14.00. Wie man zum Abschnitt kommt, findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage:www.emser-bikepark.de
Vom unteren Parkplatz (Arzbacher Str. in Bad Ems) den Hinweisschildern zum römischen Hüttenwerk folgen. Die ausgeschilderte römische Ausgrabung passieren und an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts abbiegen. Dort stößt man auf die Strecke, der Abschnitt Emser Schleuder geht dort bergab und beginnt mit einem Drop. Einfach der Strecke oder dem Lärm folgen!

No dig no drive!


cu
horst hohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVN300 (17. August 2013)

Sry, wir sind leider beide nicht zum Bautag gekommen... Mein Cousin wurde krank und mein Handy hat mich nicht geweckt -.- Naja nächstes Wochenende kommen wir aber beide !


----------



## WW-Horst (18. August 2013)

ZUm 5.Mal rollt der 3,5-Tonner in die Emser Schleuder, ein aufwendiger Streckenabschnitt, der aber auch dann mit allen Freerideelementen aufwarten wird! Zunächst wurde nochmals die Landung vom Leitplankendrop optimniert und der aufnehmende Anlieger massiv verstärkt. Die bisherige Landung wurden unseren Ansprüchen nicht gerecht. Danach kam weiter unten der nächste Monsteranlieger an die Reihe, der den Biker mit viel Speed in eine Doppelwelle schicken soll, die entweder abgerollt, gemanualt oder schlichtewg übersprungen werden kann. Wegen der erheblichen Erdbewegung brauchten wir hierfür 8 Stunden. Nebenbei bauten Stephan Vogelfaenger, David Stolarek und Nico, die schon ab 6 Uhr mit dabei waren, eine sehr schöne Treppe neben dem Leitplankendrop. Sehr praktisch zum Insipzieren der Strecke oder Hochtragen der Bikes. Später kamen noch Steffen Lennartz, der auch viel Erfahrung im Streckenbau mitzbringt, sowie Andreas S. und Piet dazu. Christian Rödl begutachtete später das Werk ;-), es hat allen Spaß gemacht. nach 8 Stunden gingen dann aber Dave the Brain, dem Baggerfahrer, und mir die Luft raus und wir beendeten die Arbeit am frühen Nachmitag. Beim nächsten Einsatz sollten wir den Sack zumachen.

Herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer, vor allem an Stefan, der um 6 Uhr morgens mit frischen Teilchen und Kaffe aufwartete,David, der volle 8 Stunden mit dabei war, Nico, der als Teeni auch den frühen Morgen nicht scheut und Steffen, der sein Knowhow einfließen ließ!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2013)

Hammermäßig, das verspricht richtig geil zu werden!


----------



## WW-Horst (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
nächster Bautermin ist Samstag, der 24.8.13. Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr auf dem, Parkplatz der "Schönen Aussicht" Kemmenau, Anfahrtbeschreibung auf www.emser-bikepark.de.

Wir benötigen viele Helfer, weil in der schon gebaggerten Strecke ein Step Up sowie ein Northshore gebaut werden muss, d.h. es gibt Löcher zu graben und zu shapen. Schaufel/Spaten mitbringen!

No dig, no drive!


----------



## WW-Horst (24. August 2013)

Bautag am Samstag 24.8.13

Nach kurzer Nacht (s. Album Bierstand) war heute wieder Baueinsatz auf der Strecke. Zu meiner großen Freude kamen viele Helfer. Da waren aus Bad Ems Arthur und Kevin, 2 junge Nachwuchsbiker, die jetzt mit dem MTB-Fahren beginnen wollen. Von den Gravity Pilots kamen extra aus Wiesbaden Sebastiasn und Andreas. Die Rennpiloten Leo und Steffen waren ebenso dabei. Von der Crew halfen Sven, Andreas S., David und meine Wenigkeit.

Es gab viel Arbeit. Die Auffahrt zum Doppeldrop 2 musste komplett verändert werden. Die Auffahrt auf die kleine Rampe bekam eine technische Linie, die auf die große Rampe wurde über einen wunderschönen StepUp und einen Northshore umgeleitet, ferner wurde der Absprung verkürzt. Dazu mussten zahlreiche Schubkarren Steine angekarrt werden, um einen Anlieger gegen den Hang zu befestigen und die Rampe für den StepUp zu fundamentieren. Gleichzeitig wurde die Löcher für den Northshore in den steinigen Boden gemeisselt und die Rubinien gesetzt. Auch ein Teil der Unterkonstruktion wurde fertig gestellt, dann war die Kette der Motorsäge platt.

In den 4 Stunden wurde eine super Arbeit geleistet, vielen Dank Jungs!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (28. August 2013)

Heute wolltet ihr den Northshore zu ende bauen, richtig?
Ich würde gerne parallel die 2 Bodenwellen weiterbauen - bräuchte dafür noch Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (28. August 2013)

Heute war mal richtig was los im Emser Stadtwald. zunächst kam die Holzspende der Fa. Heuchemer mit enem LKW, die wir per Hand zunächst an der schönen Aussicht, dann am 3.Abschnitt per Hand abluden. Dabei waren von der Fa. Heuchemer der Frederik, außerdem von der Crew Andi S. und Timon. UNterstützt wurden wir wieder von Leo sowie Thommy und Frank aus Koblenz. Klaus und ich hatten die Kettensägen dabei und ließen sie mal richtig laufen. Nachdem wir das Grundgerüst für den großen Northshore gebaut hatten ging es an die komplizierte Verklinkung der Anlieger. Schließlich konnten wir die Bretter auflegen. Eine komplette Ladung Nägel ging dabei drauf, dennoch konnten wir die Arbeit nach 4 Stunden nicht komplett beenden. Später kam Eckhardt noch dazu, das war gut, denn es war eine Menge Bretter zu schleppen. 

Zwischendurch kamen noch 3 LKW-Ladungen Aushub zum Start hoch. Unterdessen baute Leo einen Kicker unterhalb des Drops. 

Und um 18.30 kamen Günter, Christian und Stephan V. zum Lagerplatz an der schönen Aussicht, um das dort von uns deponierte Holz zum geplanten Anlieger zu schleppen. Es war ein bisschen schade, dass sich trotz mehrfachem Aufruf nicht mehr Leute dafür mobilisieren ließ.
Alles in allem sind wir heute richtig gut voran gekommen. 

Vielen Dank für Euren Arbeitseinsatz Leute!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (28. August 2013)




----------



## [FW] FLO (28. August 2013)

Sehr cool, man darf echt gespannt sein!


----------



## WW-Horst (29. August 2013)

Hier die nächdsten Bautermine:

Mittwoch 4.9.13,  16.00 (Holzarbeit, Hammer mitbringen!!)
Samstag 7.9.13,  10.00 (Shapen, Räumen, Bohren)

Treffpuntk an beiden Tagen Parkplatz schöne Aussicht!

Vor allem Samstag brauchen wir manpower, also lasst uns nicht hängen: 

No dig, no drive!


----------



## WW-Horst (1. September 2013)

Achtung: 
Am Mittwoch trefen wir uns um 16.30 auf der Schönen Aussicht, also eine halbe Stunden später.

Wir müssen am neuen Northshore die Auffahrten shapen und Holz räumen, brauchen also viel Hilf. Bringt Rechen und evt. Spaten mit!


----------



## WW-Horst (3. September 2013)

*Streckenbegehung mit dem DIMB-Vorstand*

Heute besuchten uns Thomas Kleinjohann, Vorsitzender der DIMB und Clemens Wenzel von den GravityPilots, um unsere Strecke zu inspizieren.

U.a. wollten wir prüfen, ob die Strecke oder ein Teil der Strecke das Gütesiegel "Flowtrail" bekommen kann.
Die Begehung hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank, dass Ihr den weiten Weg und die Zeit genommen habt!

Neben Thomas und Clemens war unser Forstrevierleiter Rainer Jäger und Crewmitglied Stephan Vogelfänger (hat das Foto geschossen) dabei.


----------



## WW-Horst (9. September 2013)

Der heutige Baggertag stand nicht unter einem glücklichen Stern: Dave (the brain) und ich trafen uns um 6 morgens an der Emser Schleuder. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass die Böschungschaufel defekt war. Zum Glück konnte Dave das Teil notdürftig richten und schon gings los. Sven, unser neuestes Crewmitglied, stieß um 7 dazu. Leider zickte der Bagger weiter rum:  fortlaufend ging die Wegfahrsperre an. Das gab dann die ein oder andere Kaffepause. Und schließlich fing es an, in Stömen zu regnen, so dass wir den Bagereinsatz frühzeitig abbrechen mussten, da es einfach zu glitschig für den Bagger wurde.  Dennoch konnten wir auf der Strecke 2 schöne Tables bauen und den weiteren Verlauf vorbereiten. 
Vielen Dank Dave für die super Baggerarbeit und Sven für die klasse Hilfe!


----------



## WW-Horst (19. September 2013)

Moin,
morgen, Freitag 20.September, wird sponatn ein Baueinsatz stattfinden.

Es soll eine Anfängerlinie im 3.Abschnitt bebaut werden. Also Erdarbeit, bei der zahlreiche Helfer benötigt werden!!!!

Der Treffpunkt ist um 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz an der Schönen Aussicht Kemena., Andreas Frantze ist vor Ort und nimmt die Helfer in Empfang.

Wer später kommt, geht, bewaffnet mit Spaten und Harken, runter zum 3.Abschnitt beim großen Step-down und stößt dazu!

Bitte kommt zahlreich, viele Hände, schnelles Ende!!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (20. September 2013)

Ups sorry Horst, hab grad deinen Beitrag der letzten Seite verschwinden lassen... hier das Zitat:


WW-Horst schrieb:


> Moin,
> morgen, Freitag 20.September, wird sponatn ein Baueinsatz stattfinden.
> 
> Es soll eine Anfängerlinie im 3.Abschnitt bebaut werden. Also Erdarbeit, bei der zahlreiche Helfer benötigt werden!!!!
> ...


Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann mal wieder gebuddelt wird.
Leider hab ich aber Spätschicht, wie ihr seht schreibe ich aus diesem Grund zu dieser "unchristlichen"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zeit!


----------



## WW-Horst (23. September 2013)

Baggerarbeit 21. und 22.9.13

Gebaggert wurde Samstag der Start mit nachflegnder Aufleitung zum großen Northshore. Das Material war weich wie Sahne, ließ sich aber damit sehr gut modellieren. Wird aber sicher 2 Monate dauern, bis man drauf stehen kann. Anschließend wurde die Rettungsgasse am Northshore freigeräumt und dem NS-Absprung eine Landung gebaggert. Danach korrigierten wir einen zu komplizierten großen Sprung weiter unten und bauten noch einen schönen Step-up ein. Vielen Dank an Andi Schneider für die Hile, gebaggert haben Maurice und Mike Schäfer.

Am Sonntag traf ich mich zu einer weiteren Baggeraktion mit Mike, es konnte der schwierige Abschnitt in der Emser Schleuder fertig designt werden, auch hier alles weich wie Butter, das sollte über Winter hart werden. Danke Mike, für Deinen unerschüterlichen Baggereinsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (23. September 2013)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Ups sorry Horst, hab grad deinen Beitrag der letzten Seite verschwinden lassen... hier das Zitat:
> 
> Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann mal wieder gebuddelt wird.
> Leider hab ich aber Spätschicht, wie ihr seht schreibe ich aus diesem Grund zu dieser "unchristlichen"
> ...



Null Problemo!


----------



## WW-Horst (24. September 2013)

Bautag Samstag 28.9.13

Kommenden Samstag brauchen wir wieder zahlreiche Helfer, da viel handarbeit zu erledigen ist:
- Holz muss zu einem geplanten Wallride gebracht werden
- Baggerlöcher müssen gefüllt werden
- Sprünge geshaped werden

An diesem Tag zählt wirklich jeder mann/Frau, also bitte kommt, wenn Ihr es Euch einrichten könnt!!!


----------



## WW-Horst (24. September 2013)

...und morgen, Mittwoch den 25.9.13 um 16.30 noch ein spontaner Arbeitseinsatz: Treffpunkt Parkplatz "Schöne Aussicht", Kemmenau!

Gebaut wird eine blaue Linie als Umfahrung eines Gaps, also: Anfänger und Einsteiger antreten zum Schaufeln!!


----------



## WW-Horst (30. September 2013)

Bautag am 28.September 2013

Um 10 traf sich ein Teil der Crew zum Bauen. Heute standen Streckenpflege, Shapen und Optimieren auf dem programm. Mit anderen Worten: richtige Handarbeit.
ZUnächst wurde eine Palette Holz zum Wallride transportiert, und zwar per Hand durch unwegsames Gelände. Anschließend verfüllte die Crew Baggerlöcher bis zum letzten Table im 3. Abschnitt.
Die Kickerline im 3.Abschnitt wurde ausgebessert: Erde wurde aufgefüllt und Seite mit Steinen stabilisiert. Danach ging es an die Auffahrt zum 2.großen Northshore, die waagerecht geshaped wurde. Der davor liegende Step-Up bekam einen Regenablauf spendiert.
Dabei waren: Stephan V., Ande, Christian, Tobi, Nikita, Eckhardt und Hund Arthur, Michael B., Buddy, Timon, David und Leo.
Gegen 16.00 verließen die letzten Helfer die Baustelle. Das war ein ergiebiger Bautag an dem einige Punkte der leider noch sehr langen to-do-Liste abgearbeitet wurde.

Leider war die Beteiligung durch externe Helfer sehr mau. Deshalb gilt unseren beiden Externen Leo und Christian besonderen Dank. Dennoch meine ich, dass da ein bisschen mehr Engagement durch die "schweigende Mehrheit", die nach der Eröffnung dann sicher auch emsig die Strecke befährt, abgebracht wäre.

Vielen Dank an die Crew für den tollen Arbeitseinsatz!

No dig, no drive!
horst


----------



## WW-Horst (3. Oktober 2013)

Bautag Samstag 5.10.13
Wir treffen uns wie immer um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz
der schönen Aussicht. Es müssen mehrere Kicker 
und Landungen geshaped werden.
Bitte entsprechendes Erdwerkzeuge mitbringen!

Bitte helft mit! No dig, no Drive!

Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (5. Oktober 2013)

Bauen im Regen
Im strömenden Regen haben wir, 5 Mitglieder der Crew, uns zum Bauen auf der Strecke getroffen. Für alle Chiller, die Regen als Ausrede haben, nicht mit zu helfen: es geht auch bei schlechtem Wetter! Passenderweise haben wir neben einer Landung 2 Wasserabläufe gebaut. Danke an die wetterfesten Helfer David, Christian, Timon und Robert.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Oktober 2013)

Bautag 18. Oktober 2013

Am Freitag trafen sich Eckard, Nikita, Christian, Horst und ich um 2 Wasserabläufe zu installieren. Den ersten Ablauf haben Horst und Christian mit unserem Baggerlenker in der Badewanne der Northshore Landung gebaut. Um den Ablauf im zweiten Streckenabschnitt haben sich die restlichen Anwesenden gekümmert. Als dieser fertig war haben wir den ersten Pfosten für den geplanten Wallride gesetzt.
Gegen Ende des Tages haben sich Mike und Horst um das Ende der Emser Schleuder gekümmert.


















Bautag 19. Oktober 2013

Am heutigen Samstag während Horst, Felix und Mike in der Emser Schleuder zu Gange waren begannen Stephan V. und ich einen Northshore zu bauen, um den Kicker nach dem zweiten Doppeldrop zu verlängern. Dadurchwird dieser auch für jeden fahrbar.
Als dieser fertig gebaut war begaben wir uns in den zweiten Streckenabschnitt um weitere Pfosten für den Wallride zu setzen. Während der Arbeiten stoßen Nick, Nikita und Eckard dazu. 
Nach getaner Arbeit begaben wir uns zum unterten Streckenteil begeben um Horst,Felix und Mike zu unterstützen. Die Emser Schleuder wurde fertiggestellt und wir konnten mit dem nächsten Abschnitt beginnen.
Als wir mit dem Einstieg in den nächsten Abschnitt begonnen haben stoß auch Leo dazu. 
Die vorher eher witzlose Steilabfahrt haben wir freigeräumt damit die Wurzeln zum Vorschein kommen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas ansteigt. Für alle die es sich nicht trauen haben Nikita, Nick und Eckard eine Chickenline angelegt. 
Nach dem Steilstück geht es in einen kleinen Links und danach in einen großen Naturanlieger.

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!!


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. Oktober 2013)

es wird...


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

morgen (Samstag 26.10.2013) wird gebaut.
Treffen ist um 10 Uhr an der Schönen Aussicht.
Der Einsatz wird von Stephan V. geleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stepchild (25. Oktober 2013)

Werde so gegen 11 auch vorbei kommen


----------



## vogste (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute waren wir zu zweit. Buddy und ich. War auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Das Wetter war eh nicht so doll. 
Wir haben mal die ersten Erfahrungswerte sammeln können. 

Laubbläser vs. Rechen, Hacke und Schaufel...





 Buddy, der Laubbläser und Stephan






 Ein freigerechter, freigeharkter und freigeschaufelter Bereich.








1. Erkenntnis des Tages:
Ein Laubbläser der nix bläst, bläst nix und nützt nix. Außerdem der Ihn bedienen möchte, der kommt nämlich ganz schön ins Schwitzen.

2. Erkenntnis des Tages:
Abschnitt Ende Northshore bis Wallride mit 2 Mann ca. 1 Stunde per Hand.
Jede Menge Laub, Nadeln, Zapfen, Steine usw. aus diesem Abschnitt entfernt.

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich demnächst bei besserem Wetter wieder.

Rech, Hack und Schaufel on

Stephan


----------



## WW-Horst (28. Oktober 2013)

Bau Wallride Freitag 25.10.13
Ursprünglich wollten Klaus und ich mit Hilfe von schwerem Gerät die Stützen des Wallrides aufstellen. Dann wurde dank der Hilfe der Crewmitglieder Buddy, Eike, Carsten und David sowie der externen Helfer Leo, Max aus Ems und Max aus Arzbach ein super Bautag. Da das Team perfekt zusammenarbeitete und wir über den Luxus von Elektrizität verfügten, gelang es uns, an diesem Nachmittag das komplette tragende Gerüst für den Wallride zu bauen. Und das ist ziemlich massiv. Schließlich soll es ja auch für die Ewigkeit halten!

Vielen Dank Jungs, das war klasse!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ein paar ergänzende Bilder...


----------



## Peeeet (29. Oktober 2013)

Massiv! Sauber...


----------



## arno-nym (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
der 2. Pfosten vom Wallride sieht aber steiler aus als die anderen(auf dem letzten Bild gut erkennbar). Im Vergleich zu den anderen sieht dies nicht sehr gleichmäßig aus.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Oktober 2013)

arno-nym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der 2. Pfosten vom Wallride sieht aber steiler aus als die anderen(auf dem letzten Bild gut erkennbar). Im Vergleich zu den anderen sieht dies nicht sehr gleichmäßig aus.
> Grüße



Auf den Bildern bzw letzten Baueinsatz ist noch keiner von den Pfosten in seiner Endposition.
Erst wenn die Stützbalken/Leitplanken verankert werden, können die Pfosten richtig ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## arno-nym (29. Oktober 2013)

Wann geht es weiter?


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Oktober 2013)

arno-nym schrieb:


> Wann geht es weiter?



KOmmenden Mittwoch 6.11.13 ab 14.30 mit der Schreinerarbeit am Wallride! 

Die Stützbalken stellen nicht den endgültigen Radius dar. Dieser wird mit den nächsten Balken, die quer angebracht werden, bestimmt und damit Unregelmäßigkeiten ausgeglichen.


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Oktober 2013)

...und Leo: tolle Bilder, danke!!!


----------



## WW-Horst (31. Oktober 2013)

Samstag 2.11.13 Baueinsatz: Treffpunkt 10.00 Parkplatz "Schöne Aussicht" Kemmenau. 

Laubblasen, Strecke abrechen, Wasserlöcher drainieren.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. November 2013)

*Arbeitseinsatz 2. November 2013*

Heute trafen sich Robert, Michael B., Christian, Eckhard, Nikita und ich zu einem Arbeitseinsatz.
Wir haben heute die komplette Strecke vom Laub befreit da sich darunter Schimmel bilden könnte und außerdem keine Luft an die Erdelemente kommt wodurch diese sich nicht setzen würden.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (2. November 2013)

1.Großen Respekt an alle Helfer und Organisatoren! Würde auch gerne helfe bin aber erst 15 und hab halt schlechte Möglichkeiten nach Bad Ems zu kommen. 
2. Es war auch ein kleiner Text über den Park in der Freeride.


----------



## goofy76 (2. November 2013)

*Arbeitseinsatz 2. November 2013*

Der Einsatz heute war sehr fruchttragend, weil das Laub definitiv von der Strecke muss.
Der Laubbläser tat sehr gut seine Arbeit. Wir kamen zu der Erkenntnis, erst mal keinen zu kaufen, sondern eher das Turbo Teil von der Stadt zu leihen. Gegebenenfalls mal 2 zu leihen und es in kürzerer Zeit zu schaffen.
Zwei man pro Gerät sind nicht nur gut, um sich am Gerät abzuwechseln ( wobei es nicht schwer sowohl vom Gewicht, wie auch von der Handhabung ist ) sondern braucht man teilweise einen der einen großen Laubhaufen mit dem Rechen aus der Strecke fegt. 
Im großen und ganzen ist es sehr gut zu machen.

Auf dem ersten Bild ist vorher nachher sehr gut zu erkennen

Gruß Michael.


----------



## Dschlenz (4. November 2013)

Servus Jungs, nachdem ich gestern (mit Frau und meinen 2 Kids) spontan zum Strecke checken bei euch war, muß ich mal gestehen : Ich bin sehr beeindruckt was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Die Kurven sind top geshaped, die Sprünge sinning und passend, alles ist sehr massiv gebaut und wird wohl wirklich für die Ewigkeit sein. Es ist toll dass es in unserem Sport noch Leute gibt, die sich für "alle" krumm legen, und nicht wieder die 100. illegale Line in den Wald murksen, die nach 4 Wochen doch wieder zerstört wird. WEITER SO ! 

Ich bin sehr sehr heiß auf kommendes Frühjahr und die geplante Eröffnung.
Grüße aus Limburg !!!


----------



## Monche (4. November 2013)

Hey, ich bin einer von den zwei gestern auf der Strecke (graues lapierre). 
Vielen Dank für dein Lob an unsere Mannschaft, das geht runter wie Öl ;-) 
Es wurde ja auch sehr sehr viel Zeit, Arbeit, Geld und Kraft rein gesteckt. 
Du bist natürlich auch gerne mal zu einem bautag eingeladen, wenn es Frau und Kinder zulassen versteht sich ;-) 

Ich finde es auch sehr erstaunlich wie viele Leute nur von dem Bericht in der aktuellen Freeride auf unsere Strecke aufmerksam geworden sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. November 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom 6. Abschnitt "Dirt Valley".

Start des 6. Abschnitts mit Steilabfahrt:






Größter Cornersprung des 6. Abschnitts:





Die beiden großen Tables (ich stehe auf dem ersten):





Fast der komplette 6. Abschnitt wurde mit einem Bagger angelegt:





*David Stolarek war bisher bei jedem Arbeitseinsatz vor Ort! Respekt Jung!!!*:





"Floater Jump" + Auffahrt mit Turn nach rechts:





13 weitere Bilder auf meiner Website zu finden.


----------



## WW-Horst (15. November 2013)

Arbeitseinsatz Mittwoch 20.11.13
Treffpunkt 14.10 Parkplatz "Schöne Aussicht" oder später auf der Strecke im 2.Abschnitt "Nadelwald" kuru unterhalb des Nortthshores. Der Northshore wird weiter gebaut, vielleicht schaffen wir es, ihn zu Ende zu bauen! Hammer und Wasserwaage mitbringen!


----------



## Fartzilla (16. November 2013)

*Arbeitseinsatz  16.11.2013

*Am heutigen Samstag trafen sich mal wieder viele Leute zum bauen. Bewaffnet mit Stromaggregat, Bohrmaschinen, Flex, Kettensäge und anderen nicht Strom oder Benzin angetriebenen Geräten machten wir uns an die Arbeit.
Auf dem Plan stand das verschrauben des großen Northshores, sowie dass befestigen und ausrichten des Wallrides. Die Arbeit am Northshore wurde abgeschlossen, die Arbeit am Wallride wird sehr wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch beendet.

Vielen Dank an die zahlreichen Helfer!!


----------



## Monche (16. November 2013)

Hier sind noch ein Paar Bilder von heute... War ein klasse team heute am Start mit super stimmung


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. November 2013)

Das wird ne fette Kurve


----------



## WW-Horst (22. November 2013)

Bautag Samstag 23.11.13
Morgen wird wieder gewerkelt: zum einen wird die Strecke mit Laubbläser und harken vom Laub befreit, zum anderen am Wllride die bretter drauf ganagelt und Shapearbeiten gemacht. treffpunkt Kemmenau Schönen Aussicht um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## mondo-mania (22. November 2013)

Hier noch 2 Bilder von Mittwoch Abend


----------



## goofy76 (23. November 2013)

Heute 23.11.13 wurde wieder schön an der Strecke gearbeitet.

David S, Nico G, David Schön, Stephan V, Leo K und Jan machten sich auf zum Wallride. Es wurden die letzten Bretter angebracht, festjekloppt und mächtig aufgeräumt.

In der Zwischenzeit machten sich Eckhard samt Hund und ich mit dem Laubbläser auf die Strecke!
Laubblasen ist wichtig, Laubblasen war nötig und wir haben es getan. 
Einmal komplett drüber und Alles blitze blank.

An dieser Stelle sei nochmal die tolle Unterstützung der Stadt Bad Ems erwähnt die uns jeder Zeit unterstützt und uns nun zum 3. Mal den Laubbläser geliehen hat. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich... Danke!
Soviel zum heutige Tage, im Nachgang ein paar Eindrücke.

Gruß Michael.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. November 2013)

Klasse Arbeit!  
bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (23. November 2013)

Danke, gedulde dich noch bisschen dann können wir auch mal wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. November 2013)

Natürlich! In der Ruhe liegt die kraft


----------



## Weltraumaffe (24. November 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom großen Holz-Anlieger:


----------



## WW-Horst (25. November 2013)

Tolle Bilder Leo!


----------



## WW-Horst (25. November 2013)

Nächster Baueinsatz Samstag 30.11.13 zu 2 Zeiten!

10.00 Uhr: 1.Gruppe (Shapearbeit, Rechen und Schaufel mitbringen!)

12.00 Uhr: 2. Gruppe (Vorbereitung 2.Wallride, Materialtransport)

Treffpunkt jeweilks Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht, Kemmenau (s. Webseite, Anfahrtbeschreibung: www.emser-bikepark.de)


----------



## WW-Horst (5. Dezember 2013)

Bautag 4.12.13

Heuer werkelten wir in 2 Gruppen. Während Stephan V. und Michael B. mit Hilfe von Frederik den Probenorthshore in einer beheizten Halle den Testanstrich verpassten (das Element musste erst von der SA dorthin transportiert werden), machten Klauds und ich uns daran, dem Wallride den richtigen Facon zu verpassen. Da die Einfahrt breiter geworden ist, wurde dieser Bereich zusätzlich verstärkt, damit früh hoch aufgefahren werden kann. Dazu mussten noch einige zu kurze Bretter ausgetauscht und eine Verstrebung eingesetzt werden. 






Die Baueinsätze werden übrigens komplett auf Facebook unter "Emser Bikepark" dokumentiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloFritz (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade über eine Stunde diesen Threat von Anfang gelesen und ich muss sagen ihr leistet wirklich eine super Arbeit ich werde kommende Saison auf jedenfall mal einen Abstecher zu eurem Bikepark machen !
Weiter so !!!


----------



## goofy76 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi FloFritz,
wo kommst du genau her?
Gruß Michael.


----------



## TomatoAc (6. Dezember 2013)

Freue mich auch schon wie ein Schneekönig auf die Eröffnung, wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr schon bei unserem Roadtrip vorbeikommen, aber so wird es halt nächstes Frühjahr ein langes Wochenende in Kombination mit Stromberg


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Dezember 2013)

Bautag 07.12.2013:

2 Männer allein im Wald 

David und ich haben heute die Anfahrt zum - und die Ausfahrt vom Wallride bis zum nächsten Anlieger geshaped.
Sind gut voran gekommen.

Dazu hier ein paar Impressionen sowie Bonusmaterial:
















*  THE BEAST  *






























Schönen zweiten Advent!!


----------



## FloFritz (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich wohne in Dortmund 
Selbst bei Schnee werkelt ihr ,das nenne ich aber mal vorbildlich !!!


----------



## WW-Horst (14. Dezember 2013)

Samstag 14.Dezember um 7.45. Es ist dunkel, es schneit/nieselt bei gemütlichen 0,5 Grad. Gestern abend hatte ich eine Weihnachtsfeier, jetzt bin ich in Arbeitskleidung auf dem Weg zum Schuppen, um den Trecker verfrüht aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken. Oh Mann! Klaus hatte in der letzten Woche die Aufnahme für die Wipper geschweißt (Applaus!!) und wollte früh anfangen. Wer kann da Nein sagen. Pünktlich um 8 stehe ich auf seinem Hof und wir laden die fertig geschweißte Konstruktion sowie das Werkzeug ein, um nach Bad Ems zu tuckern. Dort erwarten uns bereits die Youngter Max und Christian. Wenig später stoßen Alex und Marcel aus Selters dazu, beide auch erfahrene Trailbauer, sowie unser Techniker Karsten. Zunächst muss die Aufnahme korrekt ausgerichtet und nivelliert werden, dazu gruben wir die Konstruktion ein. Der 350kg schwere Balken konnten wir mitels Trecker mühelos hin und her bewegen. Nachdem wir mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden waren, wurde der Balken in Position gebracht und zunächst mit der Standwinde auf das Niveau der hydraulisch bewegten Agrobox gehoben. Anschließend ließen wir die Hydraulik arbeiten und positionierten den Balken so exakt, dass die 45mm durchmessende Stahlwelle mühelos durchflutschte. Alles wurde gut eingefetet, dann machten wir einen Probelauf: Max lief drüber, seidenweich ging die Wippe runter. Chapeau!! (im Vorfeld gab es viele Diskussionen, ob das mit dem riesigen Trum klappen würde).
Jetzt mussten wir "nur noch" die Bretter draufnageln und ordentlich an den Seiten drappieren. Nachdem wir das Gewicht so tariert hatten, dass die Wippe sensibel kippte und schnell wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurückging, war es so weit. Als Konstukteur nahm ich die Aufgabe der Erstbefahrung gerne wahr. TipTop, das Ergebnis überzeugt. Fährt sich einwandfrei, s. Video unten. 
Gegen zwölf beendeten wir die Arbeit, sicherten die Baustelle (Befahrungsverbot!!) und tuckerten wieder nach Hause, wo wir den Güldner noch sauber machen durften.
Der Bautag hat sich trotz des miesen Wetters wirklich gelohnt. Besonders freute mich, dass dem Arbeitsaufruf 5 Mann gefolgt sind, einmal mehr 2 Jugendliche! Super Arbeit Männer, danke!!
Zu erwähnen ist, dass parallel dazu auf der Canyonstrecke Christian damit begonen hat, die Line zu ziehen. Das finden wir super!!


----------



## WW-Horst (14. Dezember 2013)

Der nächste Baueinsatz wird übrigens wieder auf FB angekündigt.


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. Dezember 2013)

Wow, massive, lange Wippe, sehr cool 

Ich will kurz auf eine Sache hinweisen. Auf den Fotos sieht es so aus, als hättet ihr die Bretter nur aufgenagelt. Wir hatten damals in Boppard zuerst auch nur genagelt. Es hat sich aber dann gezeigt, dass wenn die Wippe am Boden/Ende aufschlägt und ein Biker gerade nicht in der Mitte über dem Balken fährt, sondern am Rand auf den freischwebenden Teilen der Bretter, dann hat es die Nägel durch die Hebelwirkung rausgehebelt. Nicht schlagartig, aber nach und nach. Wir haben dann alles zusätzlich verschraubt, damit war Ruhe.
Deshalb würde ich euch auch empfehlen, die Bretter zusätzlich zu verschrauben. Durch Temperatur- und Wettereinflüsse lässt die Haltekraft der Nägel mit der Zeit auch nach.


----------



## WW-Horst (17. Dezember 2013)

[FW] FLO;11190194 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, massive, lange Wippe, sehr cool
> ...lässt die Haltekraft der Nägel mit der Zeit auch nach.




Hai Flo,
vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Machen wir! Eine Schraube pro Brett hat genügt?


----------



## [FW] FLO (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd wenigstens 2 setzen. Jeweils an der Außenkante. Wir hatten am Ende sogar 4 pro Brett, erst dann war Ruhe. Allerdings war unser Balken auch schmaler -> mehr Hebelwirkung wie bei euch. Unsere Bretter waren aber auch schmaler -> weniger Hebelwirkung wie bei euch. Vllt gleicht sich das in etwa mit eurer Konstruktion aus? Ich würd es auf jeden Fall anfangs im Auge behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, und wenn man es mal in Facebook auf der Chronik Revu passieren lässt, hab ich das Gefühl, das die ersten Baueinsätze schon 3 Jahre her sind.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen, die geholfen haben, bedanken, vor allem für den Einsatz der Crew. Für eine gute Sache in einen Verein einzutreten und damit Verpflichtungen einzugehen, zu helfen, Zeit zu opfern, das ist, wie ich in den letzten Monaten erfahren habe, nicht selbstverständlich. Danke Jungs!!

Aber auch den anderen Helfern, die zum Teil über 1 Stunde Anreise hatten, gilt mein Dank für Ihren Einsatz. Und auch die Hilfe vom Bauhof und vor allem vom Forstrevier und dessen Mitarbeiter sei hier erwähnt. Hr. Jäger und seine Mitarbeiter haben alles getan, damit der Streckenbau zügig voran ging. Chapeau! Und last but not least herzlichen Dank an die Baggerfirmen und die Baggerfahrer, die ihr Bestes gaben sowie die Sponsoren, die uns das finanziell ermöglichten!

Wir haben noch 16 Wochen bis zur Eröffnung, und es gibt noch sehr viel Handarbeit. Deshalb auch an dieser Stelle meine Bitte: kommt zu den Arbeitseinsätzen und helft mit!

Als kleines Dankeschön an alle gibt es am 24.12.13 um 15.00 Uhr hier auf FB eine kleine Bescherung, eine Überraschung!

Also nur noch wenige Male Schlafen, dann ist es soweit!

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (24. Dezember 2013)

Und hier die kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung:  unser erstes kleines Promovideo der Strecke!






Frohe Weihnachten wünscht die Crew des Emser Bikepark!


----------



## WW-Horst (27. Dezember 2013)

Bautag Montag 30.12.13

Am Montag ab 10.00 wollen wir unten bei der Wippe die skinny northshores bauen. Die halbstämme sind schwer und müssen zu viert getragen werden. Wer ne Motorsäge hat: mitbringen! Auch ein akkuschrauber ist gut, ansonsten Hammer. Treffpunkt ist direkt bei der Wippe. eisenbachtal. In Bad Ems von der Arzbacherstr. Auf die Eisenbachstr. Abfahren, dieser folgen und dann auf der Schotterstr. Das Tal weiter hoch, parken am Hochbehälter.


Ride on!  Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Dezember 2013)

Letzter Bautag 2013: Skinnynorthore über 30 Meter fertig gestellt!
Heute, 30.12.13, war unser letzter Bautag in diesem Jahr. Und es kamen 14 Helfer! Wahnsinn, vielen Dank dafür! Und Hilfe war auch nötig, da wir insgesamt 6 sehr schwere Halbstämme von 5 Meter Länge verbauen wollten. Zunächst einmal stürzten wir uns auf die Ausfahrt aus dem Abschnitt, die wegen des Bachgaps neu angelegt werden musste (dieses mal leider ohne Bagger). Nach einem kleinen Anlieger entstand so die gerade Startbahn für den Northshoresprung, der noch installiert wird. Während sich ein kleiner Teil der Mannschaft um die Landung am anderen Bachufer kümmerten, gingen Frederik und ich mit den Motorsägen an die unglaublich harten Rubinien, um die Auflagen für die Stämme zu schneiden und einzukerben. Die übrigen Helfer plazierten diese massiven Aufnahmen an den passenden Stellen. Beim Tragen der Halbstämme gingen wir mit 10 Mann an die Stämme aus massiver Rubinie. Sie wurden ordentlich platziert, gegärt und mit Bolzen und Schrauben auf den Bodenauflagen fixiert. Ziemlich knifflige Angelegenheiten, es sollte schließlich keine Autobahn werden. Eine Kurve wurde dann noch mit Brettern verbreitert, der Rest ging, wie die Probefahrt zeigte. Zwischendurch wurden noch alle Bretter der Wippe mit Schrauben zussätzlich gesichert. Nach über 4 Stunden war der Northshore Nr. 3 mit Wippe sowie die Anfahrt zum Bachsprung und dessen Landung komplett fertig. Gute Arbeit Jungs!!
Bei dem super Arbeitseinsatz waren dabei die Jugendlichen David, Christian, Max, Nikita und Jonas, von den "Großen" Frederik, David, Stephan V., Andreas S., Tommy, Timon, Michael B., Eckerhard und meine Wenigkeit.
Damit wären bis auf eine kleine Kurvenerhöhung im 3. Abschnitt alle Holzbauten vollendet.
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bauarbeiten in 2014!



















Guten Rutsch!

Horst


----------



## Rines (30. Dezember 2013)

Kommt auf den Skinny noch Hasenzaun oder sind die Balken "geschlitzt2? Könnte ganz schön rutschig werden bei Feutigkeit


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Januar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Skinny noch Hasenzaun oder sind die Balken "geschlitzt2? Könnte ganz schön rutschig werden bei Feutigkeit



Nee, die Balken Stämme sind ziemlich rauh, aber bei Nässe würde ich persönlich auch eher keine Skinnys fahren.


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Januar 2014)

Nächster Bautermin Samstag 11.1.14 um 13.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt schöne Aussicht!
Außer Arbeitshandschuhen ist nur viel Motivation mitzubringen!

Ride on, Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (13. Januar 2014)

Bautag 11.1.14
Am heutigen Bautag war das Timing richtig: püntklich um 13.00 Uhr ließ der Regen nach und der Himmel riss auf. Dem Aufruf zum Arbeitseinsatz folgten über 12 Mann (super, danke!!!), und die waren auch nötig, denn wir haten vor, alles Holz vomn der Strecke zu räumen, das in Zwischendepots lagerte, da die Holzarbeiten dort definitiv abgeschlossen waren. Wir begannen am Wallride, anschließend wurden die Depots am Northshore 1 geräumt. Das Holz musste per Hand zu unserem Holzlager bebracht werden. Nach 2 Stunden war alles besenrein. In der Zwischenzeit hatte eine 2.Gruppe das Gestrüpp am Rande beigeschnitten und das Unkraut unter dem Holzbauwerk entfernt, so dass nun gegen Grasbewuchs von unten ein spezielles Vlies untergezogen werden konnte. Anschließend begab sich eine Gruppe zum Nortzhshore 3 (Skinnys), um dort anfällige Erdarbeiten zum machen, während wir am Northshore 1 die letzten Korrekturen vornahmen. Nach 4 Stunden konnte der Abschnitt besenrein verlassen und abgesichert/abgesperrt werden.
Zeitgleich arbeitetn Chris und Sascha von Canyon | Pure Cycling an der Streckenführung des letzten Abschnittes "Fahnenberg". Das sieht dort schon sehr vielversprechend aus!
Von den Jugendlichen der Crew waren David, Nico und Christian dabei. Super Jungs! 
Von extern kamen Lelle (richtig geschrieben) aus Siershahn und Mo aus Koblenz. Das hat mich sehr gefreut.
Von der Crew waren David, Carsten, Christian, Eckerhardt, Andreas S. Tommy und meine Wenigkeit am Start. Danke Leute, das war ein harter, aber sehr lohnender Arbeitseinsatz!


----------



## WW-Horst (15. Januar 2014)

Bautag Samstag 18.1.14
Wir treffen uns um 10.00 Uhr an der schönen Aussicht. Ein Team wird ein Holzelement bauen, ein anderes die Wegesprerren einsetzen. Also Hammer, Spaten und Stemmeisen mitbringen,m wenn vorhanden!

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (18. Januar 2014)

*Bautag 18. Januar 2014*

Heute trafen sich Buddy, Eike, Timon, Lelle, Nico, David 2, Ande, Mo und Tommy zum Baueinsatz.
Ande, Mo und Tommy kümmerten sich um die Wegsperren an den Enden der einzelnen Abschnitte, während die restlichen Anwesenden den Sprung am Ende des großen Anliegers ( Stepdown ) umbauten. Dieser musste verbreitert werden, da man dazu neigte rechts am Sprung vorbeizufahren. Der alte Sprung wurde entfernt und aus Holz neu aufgebaut. Jetzt ist er breiter und etwas steiler .


----------



## Monche (20. Januar 2014)

Der Bautag am Samstag war richtig Schön... hat sehr viel spass gemacht. ich hab auch mal drei Bilder raus gepickt..
Danke nochmal an David und Nico für Das Leckere Steak und das erfrischende Radler...


----------



## WW-Horst (22. Januar 2014)

Nächster Baueinsatz 25.1.2013
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht um 10.00 Uhr. Holzarbeiten, Shapearbeit.


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. Januar 2014)

Bautag 25.01.2014:

Um 10Uhr fanden sich Buddy, Christian S., Eike, Lelle, Max S., Stephan S., Timon und meine Wenigkeit bei durchaus zapfigen Temperaturen an der Schönen Aussicht ein.
Nach einigen Vorbesprechungen und nachdem ich (als Neu-Vereinsmitglied) mein Testfahrer-Schild von Buddy empfangen hatte, ging's ans Werk.
Eine Gruppe machte sich an die Verschraubung der Northshores, Drops und Anlieger (wo nötig), eine andere shapte und begann mit einem neuen Holzanlieger.
Die Youngsters Christian und Max waren dabei stets als Springer zur Stelle.
Eine dritte Gruppe mit Ande, Mo, und Tommy wirkte noch weiter unten.

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der, wie immer, produktiven und gutgelaunten Arbeit:


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Januar 2014)

Bachgap-Sprung fertig gestellt!
Zum Mittwochsbautag trafen wir uns gestern. Wir, das waren Klaus, Eike, Mo, Tommy, Christian, Florian und ich.
Mo und Tommy hatten schon die Distanzhülsen an die Wippenwellen angebracht. 

Eike inspizierte unterdesseb die Strecke Canyonland und musste leider festgestellen, dass Vandalen unsere eben erst errichteten Wegesperren abgerissen hatten. Da fehlen mir persönlich die Worte!
Sie müssen nächsten Samstag wieder aufgebaut werden. 

Währenddessen transportierten Klaus und ich mit dem Anhänger das nötige Langholz von der Schönen Aussicht zum Bauplatz. Nachdem wir den Sprung festgelegt hatten, wurde er mit Northshore gebaut und als Auffahrt eine Rampe vorgesetzt. Die Landung und der aufführende Anlieger wurden ebenfalls gebaut. Dabei musste die Böschung gesichert werden, der Sprung geht ja über einen Bachlauf, der nicht überbaut werden darf.
Zuletzt der Probesprung: passt! Allerdings werden wir die Landung aus Sicherheitsgründen noch vorziehen. Zudem muss die Anfahrt noch erheblich verdichtet werden, damit man Tempo bekommt. Darum kümmern sich Eike, Tom und Mo in der nächsten Woche. Der Baueinsatz wird hier gepostet, bitte kommt helfen!
Zum Schluß wurde noch sämtliches Bauholz aufgeräumt und wieder ins Depot gebracht, so dass alles clean ist.

Das war ein super Baueinsatz, unsere Strecke ist wieder um eine echte Atraktion reicher. Danke für Eure Hilfe Jungs!

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (6. Februar 2014)

Bautag Samstag 8.2.14
Treffpunkt 10.00 Schöne Aussicht. Gebaut werden Wegesperren und eine Kurvenüberhöhung aus Holz. Thommy und Buddy leiten die Teams. Mitzubringen Spaten oder Hammer.

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (13. Februar 2014)

Bautag am Samstag 15.Februar
Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Schöne Aussicht. Es werden die Verkehrsschilder gesetzt, also Werkzeug dazu einpacken (spaten, Brechstange).
David leitet die Aktion.

No dig, no drive!
Horst


----------



## Rheingauer (14. Februar 2014)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Bautag am Samstag 15.Februar
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Schöne Aussicht. Es werden die Verkehrsschilder gesetzt, also Werkzeug dazu einpacken (spaten, Brechstange).
> David leitet die Aktion.
> 
> ...



Können wir auch helfen wenn wir keinen Spaten oder Brechstange besitzen?  Oder wird noch anderes Werkzeug benötigt? Würden zu zweit aus Koblenz kommen.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Monche (14. Februar 2014)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Können wir auch helfen wenn wir keinen Spaten oder Brechstange besitzen?  Oder wird noch anderes Werkzeug benötigt? Würden zu zweit aus Koblenz kommen.
> 
> Gruss
> Basti



Hey, aber klar doch... Hilfe ist immer gerne gesehen!!! der ein oder andere Spaten liegt schon bereit ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (15. Februar 2014)

*Bautag 15.02.2014*

Heute trafen sich Buddy, Leo, Timon, Christian, Carsten, Ande, Mo, Basti, Thorsten, Thomas, Lelle und ich (hoffentlich habe ich niemanden vergessen).
Nachdem alle am Parkplatz eingetroffen sind wurde die Mannschaft aufgeteilt um die Löcher zur Streckenbeschilderung zu graben, sowie die letzte Wegsperre zu errichten. Nur zur Info, es sind 39 Schilder und wer schon mal im Emser Waldboden gebuddelt hat weiß was es für ein Vergnügen ist .
Die Löcher und Wegsperre waren nach ca. 3 Stunden fertig gestellt, womit wir uns den nächsten Aufgaben stellten. Carsten und Christian, die beide mit Akkuschraubern bewaffnet waren bohrten die Befestigungslöcher in die Schilder.
In der Zwischenzeit befasste sich der Rest der Gruppe damit eine zweite Kurvenerhöhung ( Abschnitt Northshore 2) zu errichten. Nach viel Planung wurden die Grundpfeiler gesetzt, der Rest folgt dann in den nächsten Wochen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

@WW-Horst : Es heißt "No Dig, No Ride "


----------



## -Carsten- (15. Februar 2014)

und die Bilder zum heutigen Bautag!

No Dig, No Ride!


----------



## WW-Horst (17. Februar 2014)

Moin,
vielen Dank für den super Einsatz. Klasse, dass so viele helfen kamen!!!


----------



## WW-Horst (17. Februar 2014)

...ach ja: No Dig no Ride!  ;-)


----------



## Hillcruiser (17. Februar 2014)

Nur so als Tipp: stellt doch auch von unten ein paar  "Betreten verboten" Schilder auf.
Ich wurde am WE angesprochen, dass diese Woche ein paar Bekannte (Wanderer) von unten im Wald unterwegs waren und die Strecke passiert haben. Sie folgten dann neugierig der Strecke.
Ihnen wurde aber erst oben beim Schild im Eingangsbereich bewußt, dass das Betreten verboten war...


----------



## Rheingauer (21. Februar 2014)

Morgen zur üblichen Zeit am gewohnten Ort?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Februar 2014)

Ja 10 Uhr an der schönen Aussicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (10. März 2014)

warum passiert hier im Threat seit 21.2. eigentlich nichts mehr? hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Monche (10. März 2014)

Doch doch... Es passiert öfters was.. Aber meistens ist es spontan.


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2014)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> warum passiert hier im Threat seit 21.2. eigentlich nichts mehr? hab ich was verpasst ?



Es gibt nach wie vor regelmäßige Einsätze unserer Crewmitglieder und externen Helfer - vor allem samstags ab 10 Uhr - aber auch unter der Woche wird immer mal ordentlich rangeklotzt.
In letzter Zeit wurde viel für die Beschilderung im und zum Park hin getan (Pfosten, Straßen-, Warn-, Hinweisschilder etc.) - außerdem wurden/werden noch Wegsperren gesetzt und einzelne Elemente feingetunt.
Weiterhin gibt's immer noch Arbeit im Bereich der Strecke (Anlieger bauen, shapen, große Steine "aussieben").
Zusätzlich gehen jetzt auch die Vorbereitungen für die Eröffnung in die heiße Phase - da ist richtig viel Organisationstalent und Durchhaltevermögen nötig.


----------



## WW-Horst (18. März 2014)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> warum passiert hier im Threat seit 21.2. eigentlich nichts mehr? hab ich was verpasst ?


Zudem kommt fast nie jemand, wenn hier ein Einsatz gepostet wurde. anders bei Facebook. Da ist es logisch, wenn hier wenig gepostet wird. Wir sind halt auch im megastress, wie piet dargelegt hat. Einen kommunikationszweig zu pflegen, der nicht läuft, ist dann manchmal mühsam. Sorry!


----------



## Hillcruiser (25. März 2014)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Zudem kommt fast nie jemand, wenn hier ein Einsatz gepostet wurde. anders bei Facebook. Da ist es logisch, wenn hier wenig gepostet wird. Wir sind halt auch im megastress, wie piet dargelegt hat. Einen kommunikationszweig zu pflegen, der nicht läuft, ist dann manchmal mühsam. Sorry!



Verstanden, aber es gibt auch Leute, die so´n Scheiss wie F***book nicht wollen...
Ich finde wenn man anfängt hier den Fortschritt zu beschreiben, dann sollte man auch dabei bleiben und nicht mittendrin aufhören.

Kann euch aber auch verstehen und bin froh, dass sich überhaupt jemand um so ein Projekt kümmert; also nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. März 2014)

Die Betreuung von www.emser-bikepark.de ist nun auch durch 2 Crewmitglieder aufgestockt worden.
Hier findest Du nun u.a. alle Berichte zu den Arbeitseinsätzen plus Fotos.


----------



## WW-Horst (26. März 2014)

*Der TV 1861 Bad Ems lädt ein: feierliche Eröffnung des Emser Bikeparks am 26.4.2014. Hier die EInzelheiten!*

Leute, es ist soweit! Am 26. April um 11 Uhr starten wir das Eröffnungs-Event des Emser Bikepark, welches mit der Freigabe der Strecke um 12.30 Uhr seinen Höhepunkt findet. Die Crew des Emser Bikeparks, Abteilung MTB des TV 1861 Bad Ems, lädt Euch herzlich ein, mit uns zu feiern!

Die Facts:

Wer 
Es laden ein der TV 1861 Bad Ems e.V., PureCycling e.V. sowie die Stadt Bad Ems

Wo 
Unser Event findet auf dem Privatgelände des ehemaligen Ausflugslokals „Schöne Aussicht“ in Kemmenau statt, wo auch die Strecke startet. Außerdem gibt es einen Zuschauerbereich, welcher Nichtbikern einen guten Einblick auf die Strecke verschafft. Folgt der Beschilderung!
Toiletten befinden sich im ehemaligen Ausflugslokal. 

Anfahrt
Gebt insNavi „56132 Kemmenau“ ein,
nehmt von der A3 kommend die Abfahrt „Montabaur“ und folgt der Beschilderung „Bad Ems“. Nach dem Ortsausgang Kemmenaus biegt Ihr am Waldrand rechts von der Landstraße ab und seid dann schon fast am Ziel
Vom Rheintal kommend, fahrt ins Lahntal nach Bad Ems und folgt dann der Beschilderung „Montabaur / Kemmenau“. Am Waldrand, noch vor dem Ortseingang Kemmenaus biegt Ihr von der Landstraße links ab und folgt unserer Ausschilderung.

Parken
Der große Parkplatz ist ab Kemmenau ausgeschildert und kostenlos. Ihr werdet von Parkordnern eingewiesen. Auf den Zufahrtswegen gilt absolutes Halteverbot, da sie für Rettungskräfte freigehalten werden müssen! Vom Parkplatz sind es 5 Gehminuten zum Veranstaltungsort.

Programm:
Beginn um 11.00 Uhr, Streckeneröffnung um 12.30 (bis dahin Befahrung verboten!), Ende der Fete um 18.00 Uhr

Speis und Trank: 
Freiwillige Feuerwehr Kemmenau: Bratstand, Pommes, Getränke
Pizzeria Santa Lucia: Pizza und Getränke
TV 1861 Bad Ems: Kaffee und Kuchen
Rockstar: Power-Drinks und Bike-Mucke

Mucke:
Auf einer Livebühne im Eventgelände heizen Euch ein:
The Unsaid
TPT- The Primitive Thing
The Corona in the Pipebag

Strecke:
Es werden die Abschnitte „Northshore 1“, „Nadelwald“, „Northshore 2“ sowie die „Gap-Strecke“ mit den Highlights „großer Northshore“, „Wallride“ sowie „großer Stepdown“ mit einer Gesamtlänge von 1,5 km geöffnet.

Die nachfolgenden Abschnitte (Emser Schleuder, Dirtvalley und Canyonland) konnten wegen der feuchten Witterung im sog. Winter 2013/14 nicht fertiggestellt werden und bleiben bis zur Fertigstellung gesperrt. Wir bitten dies zu respektieren!! 

Acts: 
Canyon Bicycles e.V. organisiert Führungsfahrten mit Tibor Simai und Rob J sowie dem Canyon Freeride Team. Zusammen mit der Stadt Bad Ems wird ein Shuttle Service angeboten. Dazu ist eine Anmeldung vor Ort notwendig.

Canyon Pure Cycling Days:
Unser Event findet im Rahmen der Pure Cycling Days unseres Hauptsponsors Canyon Bicycles aus Koblenz statt. Es gibt einen Shuttlebus vom Eventgelände in Koblenz und Kemmenau.

Infos:
Auf den Infoständen des TV 1861 Bad Ems, der DIMB, des Gravity Mountainbike Magazins und unseres Hauptsponsors Canyon Bicycles erhaltet Ihr alle erwünschten Auskünfte.


----------



## WW-Horst (26. März 2014)




----------



## Ropo123 (26. März 2014)

Sehr schön, dann kann ich endlich mal den großen Northshore testen, der an dem Tag fertig wurde an dem ich helfen konnte.

Spitzen Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (27. März 2014)

Prima. Good Job!


----------



## crossy-pietro (29. März 2014)

Bautag 29.03.2014:

*B*ei
*B*estem
*B*ikepark
*B*au-Wetter
trafen sich heute: Andi F., Ande, Buddy, Eike, Tobi und ich zum Einsatz an der Kurvenüberhöhung auf der Strecke.

Die Unterkontruktion wurde fertiggestellt und wir fingen mit der Beplankung an.
An den fertigen Teilen wurde dann noch Erdreich aufgefüllt und angeshaped.


----------



## WW-Horst (8. April 2014)

Reiterfrühstück in Kemmenau am 5.4.14 (von Buddy)

Der Kemmenauer Reitverein hatte uns heute zum Frühstück auf den Reiterhof eingeladen.
Bei bestem Sonntagswetter trafen wir uns mit 20 Leuten und Bikes am Birkenhof.
Die Aktion sollte zum Kennenlernen sein und einige Unklarheiten wegen der Strecke sollten aus dem "Wald" geschafft werden.
Die Reiter haben eine lange Tafel und ein reichhaltiges Frühstücksbuffet im Hof aufgebaut. Für jeden Wunsch war etwas dabei.
Mirko Müller, der erste Vorsitzende des Reitvereins, begrüßte uns und eröffnete das Buffet.
Schnell bildeten sich am und um den Tisch kleine Gruppen aus Bikern und Reitern. Der gemeinsame Austausch war für beide Seiten sehr aufschlussreich.
Nach dem Frühstück trauten sich sogar Lelle, Eike und Casi eine Runde auf dem Pferd zu drehen.
Danach fanden die ersten Kontakte zwischen Pferd und Fahrrad auf dem Hof statt. Das verlief zum Glück schon mal sehr gut. Daraufhin gingen wir zur Strecke und simulierten das Zusammentreffen von Reiter und Biker an den Kreuzungsstellen. Auch hier waren die Pferde recht entspannt und störten sich nicht an den Bikern auf dem Trail.
Nach erfolgreichem Test und schönen , gemeinsamen Frühstück machten wir noch ein Gruppenfoto und verabschiedeten uns.
Das Treffen war für alle Beteiligten gut gewesen. Viele Unklarheiten wurden beseitigt und Ängste besänftigt.
Alle waren sich einig, dass ein solches Treffen wiederholt werden sollte.





Ride on
Buddy


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

Das sieht schwer gut aus, was ihr da baut


----------



## dave (9. April 2014)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Reiterfrühstück in Kemmenau am 5.4.14 (von Buddy)



Super Aktion!


----------



## Hillcruiser (16. April 2014)

dave schrieb:


> Super Aktion!



finde ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (22. April 2014)

Baueinsatz 22.4.04

Bei unseren Testfahrten fielen uns noch ein paar Unschönheiten auf, die wir beseitigen wollten. Die Fertigstellung des neuen Holzanliegers am Wochenende erforderte ebenfalls eine neue Linie. Und so baten wir kurz entschlossen nochmals um einen Bagereinsatz und Mike Schäfer machte es möglich! Danke dafür!!!
Zunächst korrigierten wir eine Ecke am Ausgang der Strecke. Dann kam die Landung des letzten Sprunges an die Reihe: sie wurde verlängert, die Kante vorgezogen und damit allgemeinverträglicher. Dann ging es zum neuen Holzanlieger. Hier gestalteten wir die Linie komplett neu. Statt geradeaus geht es jetzt über eine fluffige Anliegerkombination zum Table, der eine bessere Anfahrt bekommen hat. Die Landung des tables wurde verlängert und wesentlich verbreitert. Max und Christian Stein halfen, zu shapen. Andreas F. kam bals auch dazu. Mike und ich brachten den Bagger zurück, Andreas blieb und schaufelte weiter an der Landung eines Floaters, die vorab die drei begonnen hatten. Am späten Nachmittag rückte Günther mit dem Laubbläser an und machte mit ANdreas die Strecke schön sauber.
Wir haben heute viel geschafft, danke!!!
Auch wenn ein kurzer Teil der Stecke jetzt sehr frisch ist, so hat es sich mehr als gelohnt, den Verlauf zu optimieren!

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (27. April 2014)

*Strecke wegen Dauerregen geschlossen!*
Nach der tollen Eröfnung gestern jetzt Dauerregen: die Strecke ist komplett unfahrbar und deshalb geschlossen!


----------



## Herr_Flo (27. April 2014)

Ganz großes Lob an das Team! 
Die Strecke ist spitze und macht einfach nur Spaß. 

Von mir ganz großen Dank!!


----------



## Fartzilla (27. April 2014)

Danke. Was macht der Arm, gibt es schöne Pizza


----------



## Herr_Flo (27. April 2014)

Hehe jaja gibt es  
Aber die wird mich nicht davon abhalten nächste Woche wieder zukommen 
Ist mein Slide auf dem Video?


----------



## great87rick (27. April 2014)

Haha, den Slide würde ich auch gerne nochmal sehen...warst gut am rumkrabbeln als ich aus der Kurve gekommen bin

Gerne wieder, ist Top gemacht die Strecke...!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (27. April 2014)

Ich meine dass zu der Zeit der Heli mit der Kamera in der Luft war. Kannst also Glück haben.


----------



## Monche (27. April 2014)

Das ganze Video und fotomaterial zu sammeln wird ne zeit dauern.. Ich hoffe wir bekommen ein schönes Video zusammen geschnitten


----------



## WW-Horst (28. April 2014)

*Baueinsatz morgen Dienstag 29.4.14 17.30 Uhr (Treffpunkt Parkplatz schöne Aussicht)*

*Die Strecke ist zur Zeit geschlossen, das müssen wir schnellst möglich ändern!!*

Durch das nasse Wetter gab es viele Schäden, die ausgebessert werden müssen, damit wir die Strecke vor dem langen Wochenende wieder aufmachen können! Brauchen dazu viele Hilfe, Rechen/Schaufel.  Der Einsatz geht von 17.30 bis wir fertig sind.


----------



## WW-Horst (8. Mai 2014)

*Bikepark wieder geöffnet...*

...aber bei Nässe besteht lt. Statuten ein Befahrungsverbot und ist auch nicht sinvoll.
Die Schäden haben wir inzwischen ausgebessert. Aktuelle Infos in FB Emser Bikepark oder per App: Bikepark >> Emser Bikepark in den App-Stores!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg33 (3. Juni 2014)

Sind hier bei gutem Wetter schon morgens Biker unterwegs? Wollte vllt mal alleine vorbeikommen. Gruß


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2014)

Ich überlege, am Sonntag (falls das Wetter passt) nicht nach Stromberg, sondern stattdessen nach Ems zu fahren. Damit ich den Tag besser planen kann, müsste ich wissen, wieviele Abfahrten man an einem halben Tag machen kann. Wie lange tritt man bergauf, wie ist die Steigung (im Vergleich zu Stromberg)? Ist der Weg bergauf ausgeschildert bzw gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Stepchild (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo floe ,
die steigung im gegensatz zu stromberg ist etwas flacherr
An strecken gibt es nur eine mit chicken line falls die hinternisse zu schwer sein sollten.
Da ich nicht weiß wie gut du in die Pedale trittst kann man zu den zeiten nichts sagen aver grob geschätzt 15min bergauf. 
Kannst dir die strecke auf you tube mal ansehn da gibt es schon einige gute clips.


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2014)

Also bergauf weniger Steigung in Bad Ems? Führt da ein Waldweg an der Strecke entlang nach oben oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Auf der Homepage gibts zu dem Thema nix zu lesen.


----------



## Stepchild (12. Juni 2014)

Hab gerade gesehn das noch nicht all deine fragen beantwortet sind. Also der weg nach oben ist gut beschildert. Verlaufen ausgeschlossen . Park Möglichkeiten sind ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Stepchild (12. Juni 2014)

Es führt eine Waldstrasse also Schotterweg nach oben. Dieser läuft nicht ganz parallel zur strecke  daher der große zeit unterschied. Die steigung ist sehr svhwach ist selbst mit nem Downhill Bije locker zu bewältigen. 
Hoffe konnte dir nun alle frage gut beantworten.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## hesinde2006 (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## littlewhity (16. Juni 2014)

will auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenrikS (17. Juni 2014)

Moin,
wie sieht das eigentlich damit aus, wenn man mit dem Zug "anreist" ? Ist das sehr weit weg vom Bahnhof Bad Ems West oder hält sich das in Grenzen?


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. Juni 2014)

nabend,

Du mußt halt noch zum Start kommen und der ist in Kemmenau an der Schönen Aussicht (ehem. Ausflugslokal). Sind dann knapp 400 hm und ca. 5 km Uphill auf Teer (zum Bsp. ab Kurhaus die Straße nach Kemmenau hoch) oder div. Wander-/Waldwege Richtung Kliniken (Bismarck-Höhe) und dann weiter zur Schönen Aussicht.


----------



## HenrikS (18. Juni 2014)

Hmm ok.. Hab gedacht das wäre weiter  Dann werde ich mit nem Kumpel morgen mal vorbeischauen! 
Danke!


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Juni 2014)

Jep - auf auf - have fun!
Wenn'de ab Kurhaus den Asphaltaufstieg nimmst, fährst'e besser bis Ems HBF.

Beachte auch evtl. Sperrungen für Wartungsarbeiten an der Strecke oder einfach nur für News - dies erfährst Du am besten und immer aktuell über unsere App: "Emser Bikepark" - gibt's gratis für iOS und Android.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2014)

Kann man euch Erbauern via Paypal eine Spende für gekühlte Getränke senden?

Waren letzten Sonntag da und hatten ne Menge Spass 

Grüsse


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2014)

Bin ja Regelmäßig im Emser Bikepark, ein geiles Teil! 

Am Dienstag war ich da und hab jemanden einen Schlauch geliehen weil er am Anfang Abschnitt 4 einen Platten hatte. Er wollte mir dann einen Schlauch aufs Autodach legen... Hat er nur nicht gemacht. Derjenige welche möchte sich doch bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (14. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kann man euch Erbauern via Paypal eine Spende für gekühlte Getränke senden?
> 
> Waren letzten Sonntag da und hatten ne Menge Spass
> 
> Grüsse


Moin,
ja, ist in Vorbereitung. Das Einrichten eines KOntos eines gemeinnützigen Vereins ist ein wahnsinniger Verwaltungsakt. Bin froh, dass ich für den Streckenbau versantwortlich bin...
Wor posten das sofort auf FB und Webseite, wenn Konto und Paypal bereit stehen. 
Und freuen uns natürlich über Spenden!


----------



## supperharry (9. August 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> Du mußt halt noch zum Start kommen und der ist in Kemmenau an der Schönen Aussicht (ehem. Ausflugslokal). Sind dann knapp 400 hm und ca. 5 km Uphill auf Teer (zum Bsp. ab Kurhaus die Straße nach Kemmenau hoch) oder div. Wander-/Waldwege Richtung Kliniken (Bismarck-Höhe) und dann weiter zur Schönen Aussicht.



Das nützt aber recht wenig, wenn das Größtteil der Strecke noch nicht befahrbar ist. 400hm hoch um nur 100hm runter fahren zu können/dürfen. Die restlichen 300- zurück zum Bahnhof dann wieder auf Asphalt. Besser, man sucht jemanden, der sich mit den lokalen Trails auskennt.
Erst abwarten bis die ganze Strecke freigegeben wird. Dann könnte es bestimmt viel Spass machen, dort zu fahren.


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. August 2014)

Hab mein Video nochmal neu hochgeladen auf meinem Zweitkanal. Ich finds ganz gut für Quick&Dirty mit einer 50Euro Kamera.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2014)

Vom Emser Bikepark gibt es schon echt gute Videos. Da hätte ich jetzt deines nicht mehr hoch geladen. Gerade da man fast nur den Boden sieht, du um fast alles rum fährst und das Bild nicht berauschend ist. Ich bin auch nicht gut, aber ich lade auch keine Videos hoch. 
Also nichts für Ungut. Ride On!


----------



## nightmonkey (11. August 2014)

@der-tick.de: Nur für dich


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2014)

nightmonkey schrieb:


> @der-tick.de: Nur für dich


 Zwar schon längst auf dem Handy in der Emsere Bikepark App gesehen.. aber 
Bin morgen wieder auf der Strecke.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (13. August 2014)

Waren gestern auf der Strecke. Geile Strecke Jungs!


----------



## crossy-pietro (14. August 2014)

Danke
Freut euch auf die nächsten Abschnitte - mehr dazu ganz bald auf "FB" und über unsere App "Emser Bikepark" (iOS und Android).


----------



## der-tick.de (14. August 2014)

Super! Danke!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. August 2014)

Waren heute zum zweiten mal bei euch im Park und hat wieder viel Spass gemacht. Man trifft auch immer super nette Leute auf der Strecke. 
Jedoch hätte ich einen kleinen Kritikpunkt, der Abschnitt 5 "Emser Schleuder". Dieser ist ja erst seit kurzer Zeit geöffnet und muss ersteinmal eingefahren werden, daß versteht sich von selbst. Die Tables und Kurven sind aber sehr kurz aufeinanderfolgend angelegt, daß man sehr schnell Schwung verliert und dadurch natürlich auch den Flow. Im unteren Teil folgt ja teilweise Table auf Table und selbst wenn ich nur drüber Rolle ist an einer Stelle eine relativ starke Kompression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (14. September 2014)

Wir waren gestern da: Kompliment an die Trailbauer für die spaßige und sehr schön gebaute Strecke 
Die Sprünge & Northshores sind super gebaut, freuen uns schon auf mehr davon in den unteren Abschnitten (?) 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: das Schieben....  

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Jugadora 

PS. der Paypal Spende würd ich mich anschließen, falls ein Konto bekannt wird


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. September 2014)

Wollte heute (24.09) mal wieder nen paar Runden drehen. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Park wieder geöffnet wird?
Ist ja schon wieder nen längeres Stück trocken und ich muss unbedingt Rad fahren!


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. September 2014)

@jugadora: vielen Dank für's Lob  - wie jetzt...? schieben? Enduro!!!  Scherz beiseite: der Uphill-Weg is' doch ganz gut fahrbar.

@Bike_Ride: ich bin nicht in der "Begehungskomission" aber: hast Du unsere Bikepark-App noch nicht? Unter www.emser-bikepark.de oder über die iOS-/Android-Stores bekommst Du sie kostenfrei - Hintergrundinfos und natürlich auch ob offen oder geschlossen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. September 2014)

Doch, die App hab ich natürlich  
Wollte nur mal nachhören wie gut die Chancen stehen, dass heute wieder aufgemacht wird, da es ja schon was länger wieder trocken ist


----------



## WW-Horst (24. September 2014)

Baueinsatz Samstag 27.9.14 um 10.00 Uhr
Am kommenden Samstag treffen wir uns, um die notwendigen Shapearbeiten in der Emser Schleuder vor zu nehmen. Wir treffen uns um 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Schönen Aussicht (er wird für Helfer geöffnet). Es sind Erdarbeiten zu machen, wir brauchen also möglich viele Helfer! Mitzubringen sind Rechen/Schaufel/Kreuzhacke (je was da ist).
Lelle wird den Baueinsatz leiten.

No dig, no ride!


----------



## HenrikS (26. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

im Anhang ist ein Video von unserem Besuch im Emser Bikepark. Wir sind ne Truppe von 4 jungen Downhillern und haben seit neuestem einen Kanal auf YouTube.
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal auf unserem Kanal vorbeischauen und uns Feedback hinterlassen!

Gruß Henrik


----------



## WW-Horst (1. Oktober 2014)

Bautag Samstag 4.Oktober ab 10.00 Uhr
Um 10 treffen wir uns wieder zu Shapearbeiten in der Emser Schleuder. Dieses mal ist der unterste Teil dieses Abschnittes inkl. der Kompression an der Reihe. Lelle und Buddy leiten die Aktion, bitte entsprechendes Werkzeug (Harke, Hacke oder Schaufel) mitbringen. Treffpunkt ist der ehemalige Parkplatz der SA oben, für die Helfer wirde die Kette aufgemacht.

No dig no ride!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (1. Oktober 2014)

HenrikS schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> im Anhang ist ein Video von unserem Besuch im Emser Bikepark. Wir sind ne Truppe von 4 jungen Downhillern und haben seit neuestem einen Kanal auf YouTube.
> Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal auf unserem Kanal vorbeischauen und uns Feedback hinterlassen!
> ...



Habt Ihr schön gemacht!


----------



## WW-Horst (6. Oktober 2014)

Bautag Samstag 11.10.14
Kommenden Samstag wollen wir an 2 Baustellen arbeiten:
Ab 7.0 Uhr treffen Parkplatz Bad Ems (offizielles Ende der Strecke) zur Baggerarbeit des Ziehweges zwischen dem Bachgap und Canyonland. Einfach untemn parken und 300 Meter den Forstweg hoch laufen, dort dem Baggergetöse folgen.
Wenn sich genug Leute einfinden, würden wir eine zweite Aktion parallel starten:
Beheben von Streckenschäden der oberen Abschnitte, insbesondere sollen Steine und geröll entfernt werden, die besonders Anfänger stark behindern. Diese Aktion wird dann direkt vor Ort koordiniert (also bitte nicht sofort hoch zur Schönen Aussicht fahren, sondern hierzu auch Treff am Bagger).

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (3. November 2014)

Die Saison ist zu Ende, der Emser Bikepark geht in die Winterpause.
Zum guten Schluss: das offizielle Emser Bikepark Herbstvideo! Die Musik liefert die Gruppe "The Primitive Thing" kurz TPT aus Ems mit dem offiziellem Bikeparksong (danke hierfür Jungs!).


----------



## WW-Horst (3. November 2014)

...by the way: gebaut wird natürlich im Winter weiter, denn pünktlich zur neuen Saison soll alles fertig sein. Wir sind verstärkt auf Hilfe angewiesen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. November 2014)

Hallo, schreibt die Bautermine am besten mal mit etwas mehr Vorlauf hier oder bei FB rein. Für mich war es bisher meistens etwas zu kurzfristig, ich würde mich aber gerne mal an einem Baueinsatz beteiligen. Ich fahre ja schließlich auch gelegentlich bei Euch.


----------



## WW-Horst (28. November 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo, schreibt die Bautermine am besten mal mit etwas mehr Vorlauf hier oder bei FB rein. Für mich war es bisher meistens etwas zu kurzfristig, ich würde mich aber gerne mal an einem Baueinsatz beteiligen. Ich fahre ja schließlich auch gelegentlich bei Euch.



Mache mer!


----------



## WW-Horst (4. Dezember 2014)

Vorankündigung Bautage 13./14.12.2014

Vorraussichtlich werden wir im Abschnitt Dirtvalley (6) Erdarbeiten vornehmen. Harke/Schaufel wäre mitzubringen.


----------



## WW-Horst (10. Dezember 2014)

*Bautag Samstag 13.12.14 ab 10.00 Uhr*
Wie angekündigt werden wir kommenden Samstag unseren letzten bautag in 2014 starten. Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr am Parkplatz oben an der schönen Aussicht, die Kette ist offen! Wir machen Erdarbeiten, also Schaufel, rechen oder Kreuzhacke einpacken! Der Einsatz dauert voraussichtlich bis 13.00 Uhr. Über Hilfe freuen wir uns sehr!

No dig, no ride!
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (15. Dezember 2014)

Bautage 12.-14.12.14
Wir haben freitag bis Sonntag durchgebaggert um den Mittelteil vom Dirtvalley fertig zu stellen. Vielen Dank an die Helfer Lelle, Piet, Ande, Max und Chris. Außerdem waren Andre, Johanna und Günter mit dem Laubbläser unterwegs.
War ein sehr hartes Wochenende, hat sich aber gelohnt.

No dig, no ride!







https://www.facebook.com/451589734881505/photos/pcb.892091294164678/892089097498231/?type=1

horst


----------



## WW-Horst (23. Dezember 2014)

*Emser Bikepark 2014*
Nach Jahren der Planung, des Schuftens und der Vorbereitung war es im April diesen Jahres soweit: der Emser Bkepark wurde feierlich eröffnet. Seitdem liegt nun eine Saison hinter uns. Kommt mir viel länger vor. Seither ist nämlich wieder viel passiert. Wir hatten Begehungen mit Sicherheitskräften, Begegnungen mit Reitern, oft Land unter und viele Arbeits- und Baggertage. Zahlreiche Filmaufnahmen an der Strecke. Auftritte im Web mit Webseite und facebook und viel Kritik, positive wie negative. Insgesamt war das Echo auf unser Projekt durchweg super, das freut uns sehr. Über 2000 Likes auf Facebook, über 100.000 Besuche auf unserer Webseite und über 35.000 Pushnachrichten auf unsere App, die fast 1000 x runtergeladen wurde, das ist viel mehr, als wir erwartet haben. Inzwischen ist unsere Abteilung Mountainbike im TV 1861 Bad Ems auf 40 Mitglieder abgewachsen. Das alles nahm auch die Stadt Bad Ems erfreut auf einer Stadtratsitzung zur Kenntnis. Resume auf der Stadtratsitzung: die Marke "Emser Bikepark" ist angekommen. Jetzt, kurz vor Ende des Jahres, möchten wir die Gelegenheit ergreifen, danke zu sagen. Danke an alle Mitwirkenden bei der Stadt Bad Ems, den Forstbetrieben und den Feuerwehren. Danke an unseren Hauptsponsor Canyon aus Koblenz. Danke an die Fa. Heuchemer aus Bad Ems und den anderen Sponsoren.Danke an die Baggerfahrer Andre, Mike und vor allem Maurice, die Ihre Wochenden für uns opferten und professionell die schwierigen Baggerarbeiten durchführten. Danke auch an Kim Schmitt und Mike Schäfer, die Ihre Bagger zur Verfügung gestellte haben. Und vor allem Danke an alle freiwilligen Helfer, vor allem aus unserer Crew. Unsere Crewmitglieder haben sich über alle Maße engagiert. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich, das weißt jeder, der in Vereinen tätig ist. Chapeau! Wir haben uns für 2015 wieder Großes vorgenommen. Mit Dauer der Arbeit steigt unser Anspruch (und die Erwartungen), die letzten Abschnitte sollen im Mai 2015 eröffnet werden. Bis dahin gibt es noch sehr sehr viel Arbeit.
Bleibt mir, Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch zu wünschen! Wir sehen uns im Jahr 2015 auf der Strecke. 
Ride on! 
Horst


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Dezember 2014)

Euch ebenfalls nen guten Rutsch und danke und Respekt für Euer Engagement! Im nächsten Jahr bin ich sicherlich mal bei einem Bautag vor Ort. 
LG, man sieht sich...


----------



## WW-Horst (18. Februar 2015)

Bautag Samstag 21.2.2015, 10.00 Uhr
Es muss im Abschnitt 6 geshaped werden, dazu benötigen wir Hilfe!! 
Bitte kommt und bringt nen Freund mit !!
Ihr benötigt Rechen und / oder Spaten. Lelle leitet den Einsatz, der ab 10 vorraussichtlich 3 Stunden dauert! Treffpunkt ist P2, also der Parkplatz in Bad Ems, Arzbacher Straße.

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Februar 2015)

Bautag 21.2.15
Heute trafen sich Buddy und Lelle um an der Strecke weiter zu bauen. Obwohl sie alleine waren, haben sie eine Menge geschafftt:
Es standen eigentlich Shapearbeiten auf dem Programm. Wir mussten uns aber erst um Verschönerungen der Streckenrandes kümmern. An der Reihe war der neue Ziehweg, der unter erheblichem Baggeraufwand angelegt wurde, damit der Abschnitt 6 mit dem Abschnitt 7 verbunden wird. Die Kanten wurden geglättet und die Auffahrten harmonisch mit dem Gelände angepasst sowie steile Hänge abgeflacht, damit nichts abrutscht. Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt, sieht jetzt super aus! 
Wir sind schon ein bisschen pessimistisch, ob wir alle Arbeiten bis zum Beginn der Saison schaffen werden, wenn die maue Hilfsbereitschaft anhält, sind aber zuversichtig, dass beim nächsten Mal mehr externe Hilfe kommt. 
Ich danke herzlich Buddy und Lelle für Ihren heutigen Einsatz! Und gute Besserung an die kranken Crewmitglieder, die derzeit der Grippe zum Opfer fielen!

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (7. März 2015)

Bagger-Bautag 7.März 2015
Heute trafen wir uns zum Baggern und Bauen im Dirtvalley. Durch den Wassereinbruch hatten wir dort jede Menge Arbeit aufzuholen. Mittlerweile läuft in unserem Thälchen ein neuer Bach. Wir taufen ihn das "Emser Kränchen", denn es läuft wie ein eben solcher .
Früh am Morgen um 7 traf ich Bikeparkbaggerfahrer Maurice und seinen bikenden Kumpel Nikolas. Wir begannen mit den Anliegern am Ende des Dirtvalley. Bis um 12.00 Uhr entstanden 7 neue Anlieger. Zum Frühstück kam dann der Rest der Truppe: Lelle, David, Ande S., Jonas, Chris, Jan und Leon. Sie kümmerten sich um das Emser Kränchen, das gemeinerweise aus 4 Quellen unterhalb unseres Stepup hervor sprudelt. irgendwie kamen sie nicht voran, das ganze glich mehr einer Außenstelle der Emser Therme mit Fango und Schlammbad. jedr Spatenstich wurde mit neuem Wassereinbruch quittiert. 5 Rohre weiter und jede Menge nasse Füsse wurden die Jungs letzten Endes doch den Fluten Herr.
So konnnten wir uns gegen Mitag endlich den beiden Tables widmen. Den alten machten wir platt und stellten kurzerhand einen neuen, schöneren und größeren hin. Dann kamen die Döner. Middach!
Zum Nachtisch wurde auch der erste Table verbreitert und die Anfahrt optimiert. Am späten Nachmittag stieß auch Buddy dazu. Wir konnten noch einen kleinen Step-up-Floater, einen Anlieger sowie die Landung des großen Step-up bauen, bevor wir völlig überaschend von der Dämmerung überrumpelt wurden. Im Scheinwerferlicht bauten wir noch die Landung des 2.Step-Up, dann war es dunkel und somit Schicht im Schacht.
Ich kann mich an keinen ergiebigeren Arbeitseinsatz erinnern. Die Stimmung und das Wetter waren toll, es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Herzlichen Dank an die Crew, Nikolas und an Maurice!!
Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (11. März 2015)

*Bau- / Baggereinsatz Samstag 14.3.15, Treffpunkt P2 um 10.00 Uhr*

Wir müssen ein bisschen Gas geben, damit wir am 1.Mai eröffnen können. Deshalb machen wir kommenden Samstag wieder einen Baueinsatz: unterstützt vom Bagger wird geshaped.
*Wer Zeit hat und motiviert ist, findet sich bitte um 10.00 Uhr am P2 (Bad Ems, Arzbacher Str.), also Ende der Strecke ein. Bitte bringt Schaufel und / oder Rechen/Harke mit. *Lelle wird Euch in Empfang nehmen.

No dig, no ride!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (18. März 2015)

Wichtiger Baueinsatz 28.3.15, dazu brauchen wir externe Hilfe!!

Hallo Freerider!

Wir werden am 28.3. im Bikepark einen besonderen Arbeitseinsatz machen, wo wir viele Schubkarren und externe Hilfe benötigen:
es geht um das Aufbringen von Steinerde im Bereich der Gapstrecke (damit diese bei Nässe befahrbar ist, das Problem ist bekannt). Die Steinerde (ähnlich Brechsand) muss mit Schubkarren auf dem betreffenden Abschnitt verteilt und verdichtet werden.

Treffpunkt ist am Samstag 28.3. um 10 Uhr der Parkplatz Schöne Aussicht (oben), die Kette wird offen sein. Vor dort aus werdet Ihr dann zur Strecke eskortiert. Wichtige Werkzeuge: Schubkarre, Schaufel rechen.

Über eine Rückmeldung wären wir dankbar!

Ride on!

horst


----------



## Schlammcatcher (23. März 2015)

Haiho, ihr Trail-Digger,

ich muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen, dass ich erst vor kurzem auf diesen Thread gestoßen und freudig überrascht bin, dass ihr eine so tolle Strecke auf die (hölzernen) Beine gestellt habt.
 Mein absoluter Respekt gilt den Organisatoren und den fleißigen Helfern, die viele Stunden ihrer Freizeit geopfert haben. 
Falls ihr für einen alternden AM-Tourenfahrer ohne Bikepark-Erfahrung einen netten Chicken-Way im Angebot habt, würde ich den mal gerne unter die Stollenreifen nehmen.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute und viel Glück für dieses tolle Projekt und allzeit eine handbreit Luft unter der Felge!

@WW-Horst: Liebe Grüße aus deiner alten Heimat, *maach wigger su!*

Männix K. aus B.


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2015)

Hi Männi,
auf der Strecke gibt's aktuell an jeder Stelle eine blaue Linie, die mit HT entspannt zu befahren ist.

Sehr schöne Strecke! Freuen sich bestimmt über eine Spende (s HP)  

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg33 (7. April 2015)

Moin 

Lässt es sich dort gut shuttlen? Die Strecke ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2015)

tg33 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Lässt es sich dort gut shuttlen?


Ein Kumpel mit E-Enduro wirkt wahre Wunder...


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. April 2015)

tg33 schrieb:


> Moin
> Lässt es sich dort gut shuttlen? Die Strecke ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig.



Moin!
Wenn wir den Kompletteröffnungstermin Anfang Mai halten können, dann gibt es am Ende der Strecke einen Parkplatz, von dem problemlos wieder hochgeshuttlelt werden kann.
_ALLERDINGS haben wir enormen Windbruch auf der Strecke rumliegen, was uns neben den restlichen Baustellen wieder ein Stück zurück wirft_ - _helfende Hände sind also willkommen._
Infos und Einsatzdaten kommen über Facebook und unsere Homepage.


----------



## WW-Horst (15. April 2015)

*Shuttleservice ab 1.Mai!*
Nach langer Suche haben wir jetzt endlich und noch rechtzeitig zur Eröffnung der Strecke am 1.Mai einen Dienstleister gefunden, der professionell einen Shuttleservice von Bad Ems P2 nach Kemmenau zum Start der Strecke machen wird!

Der Anbieter ist das Taxiunternehmen "Aktivtaxi" aus Koblenz. Zum Transport steht ein Bikeanhänger inkl. Kleinbus für max. 8 Biker zur Verfügung. Das Shuttle steht auf P2 in Bad Ems bereit und fährt ab 5 Personen los. Pro Person inkl. Bike kostet der Shuttle 5 Euro, das ist angesicht 400 HM und 4 km Strecke fair. Geplant sind Abos oder 10er-Karten. Aber erst einmal wird der Anbieter sehen, wie es läuft und ob der Service angenommen wird.

Ich darf betonen, dass der Shutleservice professionell ist, d.h. er wird nur in Zukunft nur weiter angeboten werden, wenn der Betrieb profitabel ist. Weder die Stadt Bad Ems noch unser Verein partizipieren hiervon. Wir unterstützen das Taxiunternehmen jedoch voll und ganz, da wir froh sind, dass jemand einen Shuttleservice anbietet. Es liegt also in Eurem Ermessen, ob Ihr die Sache unterstützt oder nicht. Einen nichtprofessionellen Shuttleservice wird es nicht geben!

Das Shuttle wird an den Wochenenden (Samstag/Sonntag) von 9 bis 18 Uhr am P2 auf Biker warten und losfahren, sobald genügend Biker da sind. Ihr werdet das Logo des Unternehmers erkennen, er hat außerdem das Logo des Bikeparks angeklebt. Zu anderen Zeiten kann auch nach Vorbestellung geshuttelt werden, das kann dann einfach telefonisch mit dem Taxiunternehmen abgeklärt werden (bei großen Gruppen sicher kein Problem).

Für weitere Infos oder Bestllung des Taxishuttle hier die Kontaktdaten des Unternehmens:

Aktivtaxi
Tel. 0261 9737537
Fax 0261 1004036

Ride on!
Horst


----------



## WW-Horst (17. April 2015)

*Baueinsatz Samstag 18.4.15 ab 14.00 Uhr*
Morgen Samstag haben wir einen Arbeitseinsatz in der Emser Schleuder: wir bauen einen oder zwei Holzanlieger und shapen die Table-Line, wenn genug Leute da sind.

Wir treffen uns um 14.00 Uhr am Start der Emser Schleuder (Abschnitt 5) am Leitplankendrop. Ihr findet uns kurz unterhalb davon auf der Strecke.
Der Beginn von diesem Abschnitt ist am besten (zu Fuß) über die Strecke von der Schönen Aussicht erreichbar.
Nehmt was zum shapen und hämmern mit, sowie einen Spaten.
Je mehr kommen, desto mehr bekommen wir geschafft. Nur noch 14 Tage zur Eröffnung!!

cu
horst


----------



## WW-Horst (23. April 2015)

*!!! Letzter Baueinsatz vor der Eröffnung: Samstag 25.4.15 um 10 Uhr am P2 !!!*

Wir haben am Samstag den letzten und damit sehr wichtigen Baueinsatz vor der Eröffnung: Im Dirtvalley müssen unbedingt ein paar Ecken geshaped werden. Lelle wird den Einsatz leiten. Bitte lasst ihn nicht hängen!!!!

Der Aufruf geht an alle:  jede Harke zählt!  Verbreitet den Aufruf auch gerne an Freunde und Mitfahrer!

Bitte findet Euch am Samstag um 10.00 Uhr am P2 (Bad Ems, Arzbacher Str., Parkplatz mit Kleidercontainer) ein und bringt ne Schaufel oder Harke mit.

ride on!

horst


----------



## Ropo123 (13. Mai 2015)

Nochmal ein fettes Lob für den gelungenen Bikepark. Die nun komplett fertig gewordene Strecke konnte ich letztes Wochenende testen. Sie macht richtig Spass und die letzten Abschnitte sind echt gut geworden.
Respekt an den Bau und die Organisation einer so langen Abfahrt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Mai 2015)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein fettes Lob für den gelungenen Bikepark. Die nun komplett fertig gewordene Strecke konnte ich letztes Wochenende testen. Sie macht richtig Spass und die letzten Abschnitte sind echt gut geworden.
> Respekt an den Bau und die Organisation einer so langen Abfahrt.



Moinsen!
Ich danke Dir stellvertretend im Namen der Bikepark-Crew
Empfehl' uns doch weiter und komm' gerne wieder.


----------



## chevyk30 (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,am kommenden Wochenende wenns Wetter mitspielt wollte ich mal den Bikepark besuchen.Ne Frage hab ich natürlich auch.Mein Bike is das Carver Drift 01 allso ein Fully.Is das Ding geeignet dafür?Fahre eigentlich nur Wald und Wiesenwege damit und bin am "Üben"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2015)

Reicht...

"Schwarz" ggf meiden 

Grüße


----------



## WW-D (22. Juni 2015)

Morgen früh irgendwer da?


----------



## chevyk30 (19. August 2015)

So war allso mit dem Carver in Ems runtergekrabbelt...Canyon liefert bald was richtiges und dann versuchen wirs nochmal 
Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie ne geführte Abfahrt für Anfänger die nich so die Erfahrung haben?


----------



## Stepchild (19. August 2015)

Hallo Chevyk 30,
Wenn du möchtest kann ich mit dir mal eine Fahrt in Ems machen und dir sagen auf was zu achten ist.
Zur Zeit habe ich noch zwei Wochen frei musst nur Bescheid geben.
Mfg 
Tobias


----------



## chevyk30 (19. August 2015)

Supi hört sich gut an.Bike is aber noch nich da.Taxi wird natürlich von mir übernommen..
Gruss Michi


----------



## Stepchild (19. August 2015)

Alles klar Michi schreib mir einfach wenn es bei dir zeitlich und Bike mäßig passt.
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, und zwar wie weit dein Fahrerisches können ist, damit ich weiß welche line wir fahren.
Bis dahin 
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevyk30 (30. August 2015)

So Bestätigung von Canyon.Nächste Woche solls da sein.Stepchild hab dir ne Mail geschickt.Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter Trocken!


----------



## WW-Horst (4. September 2015)

Moin,
der Shuttlebetrieb am Wochende hat sich gut bewährt. Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt, kann die Strecke bis Oktober geöffnet bleiben. #

Nochmals zur Erinnerung: das Shuttle ist ein eigenständiges UNternehmen. Wir, die Crew, organisieren diesen Service nicht. Wer auße der Reihe shuteln möchte, kann sich bei dem UNternehmen melden. Dafür müsste allerdings schon ein e Gruppe zusammenkommen:

Aktiv-Taxi
(0261) 9737537
(0261) 1004036

[email protected]
www.aktiv-taxi.de

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir einen Film hochladen, der sie gesamte Strecke zeigt. Er wird auch hier verlinkt werden.


----------



## WW-Horst (5. September 2015)

Bikeparkvideo fertig!

Wir haben in den letzten Wochen fleißig an der Strecke gedreht. Hier das Video der kompletten Strecke:


----------



## chevyk30 (10. September 2015)

Aloa!Bike is nun da.Wer is Morgen am Start und "zieht" mich die Strecke mal mit?


----------



## WW-Horst (28. September 2015)

chevyk30 schrieb:


> Aloa!Bike is nun da.Wer is Morgen am Start und "zieht" mich die Strecke mal mit?


ist zwar ein bsschen spät die ANtwort, aber: meist ist irgendwer vor Ort, der Dich ins Schlepptaiu nehmen kann!


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. Oktober 2015)

N´Abend!

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Park am Wochenende geöffnet ist?


----------



## WW-Horst (7. November 2015)

Hallo,
Wir sind bis April in der Winterpause, die wir zum bauen nutzen werden!


----------



## WW-Horst (4. März 2016)

Arbeitseinsatz am 2.April: dazu brauchen wir externe Hilfe!!!

Am 2.April müssen wir das Holz sauber schrubben: im Winter hat sich eine schmierige Algenschicht gebildet, die von den Northshores runter muss. Dazu brauchen wir Eure Hilfe!! Und bitte: mobilisiert Euch, denn zu den letzten Einsätzen gab es leider keine externe Hilfe, was schade ist. Denn: schaffen wir es nicht, das Hilz vor dem 16.4. zu säubern, werden wir den Bikepakr aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht öfnen!
Auch die Mitglieder des Vereins Pure Cycling von Canyon sind herzlich eingeladen, zu helfen!
Bitte verbindlich zusagen!
Mitzubringen sind Schrubber (von der mamma) und, wenn vorhanden, einen Wasserkanister.
Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz oben an der schönen Aussicht: wir haben für diesen Tag eine Befahrungsfreigabeder Zuffahrt, der Parkplatz ist ausnahmsweise geöffnet.
Ride on!
horst


----------



## WW-Horst (10. März 2016)

Eröffnung Bikepark zum 16.4.16 im Rahmen des Pure Cycling Festivals geplant
Wir setzen alles daran, den Bikepark zum 16.April fit zu bekommen. Geplant ist, die Eröffnung mit dem PCF in Koblenz zu kombinieren. Das programm zum PCF kann der Canyonseite entnommen werden. Mal schauen, ob das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## WW-Horst (12. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo

War ein schöner Tag gestern bei euch im Park, werde jetzt regelmäßig auftauchen

Wenn ihr Hilfe beim buddeln braucht Bescheid sagen, wenn es zeitlich passt helfe ich 

Gruß


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. Mai 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Hallo
> War ein schöner Tag gestern bei euch im Park, werde jetzt regelmäßig auftauchen
> Wenn ihr Hilfe beim buddeln braucht Bescheid sagen, wenn es zeitlich passt helfe ich
> Gruß



Hi.
Schön, dass es Dir "bei uns" gefällt - wiederkommen erwünscht 
Hast Du unsere Bikepark-App? (Android und iOS). Da gibt's regelmäßig aktuelle Infos - auch zu Baueinsätzen.
Bis denne.


----------



## BjL (6. Mai 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hi.
> Schön, dass es Dir "bei uns" gefällt - wiederkommen erwünscht
> Hast Du unsere Bikepark-App? (Android und iOS). Da gibt's regelmäßig aktuelle Infos - auch zu Baueinsätzen.
> Bis denne.



App? Noch nicht, lade ich dann gleich mal


----------



## mikolaus (26. Mai 2016)

hallo zusammen, habe vor am samstag mal zum ballern vorbei zu kommen 
Kann man, wenn man die 5 euro sparen möchte einen möglichst direkten weg über Straße oder waldweg vom ziel wieder zum start radeln? lohnt sich das? machen das manche? achso und wie ist das mit dem taxi Unternehmen? fahren die auch mit weniger als 5 personen? ..und sind die am Wochenende dort vor ort, oder muss man die dann erst rufen?


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Mai 2016)

Man kann durch den Wald auf normalen Wegen zum Startpunkt der Strecke kommen. Je nach Kondition und Bike dauert dies zwischen ca. 25 bis 50 Minuten. Ich glaube sogar der Startpunkt ist im Wald ausgeschildert (bin mir da nicht ganz sicher). Über die Straße macht es keinen Sinn, da der Weg wesentlich länger ist.
Bei gutem Wetter ist das Shuttle-Taxi normalerweise Samstags und Sonntags immer vor Ort. Start und Endzeit kann schwanken.
Man kann die anrufen, die Nummer ist auf der emserbikepark Homepage unter Strecke / Fragen und Antworten zu finden.


----------



## mikolaus (26. Mai 2016)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Man kann durch den Wald auf normalen Wegen zum Startpunkt der Strecke kommen. Je nach Kondition und Bike dauert dies zwischen ca. 25 bis 50 Minuten. Ich glaube sogar der Startpunkt ist im Wald ausgeschildert (bin mir da nicht ganz sicher). Über die Straße macht es keinen Sinn, da der Weg wesentlich länger ist.
> Bei gutem Wetter ist das Shuttle-Taxi normalerweise Samstags und Sonntags immer vor Ort. Start und Endzeit kann schwanken.
> Man kann die anrufen, die Nummer ist auf der emserbikepark Homepage unter Strecke / Fragen und Antworten zu finden.



super, danke. Das klingt doch ganz gut


----------



## WW-Horst (22. August 2016)

*Macht mit im Bikekorso beim Emser Blumenkorso am 28.8.16 13.00 bis 16.00 Uhr!*
Der Emser Bikepark hat einen Wagen im Blumenkorso in Bad Ems am 28.8.16!! Unser Verein, der TV 1861 Bad Ems, macht jedes Jahr mit einem großen Festwagen beim Umzug durch Bad Ems mit, es werden einige tausnd Zuschauer erwartet. In diesem Jahr wird das Thema "Emser Bikepark" lauten. Ein Wagen mit Sprrungschanze und Biker ist im Bau. Wir wollen mit möglichst vielen Bikern, möglichst mit entsprechender DH-Bekleidung, daran teilnehmen. Die Biker begleiten den Wagen, einige vor, einige dahinter. Je mehr, desto besser!
Es ist dies eine einmalige Chance, uns vor einem großen Publikum dazustellen. Und mit uns meine ich nicht nur den Emser Bikepark sondern alle Mountainbiker und den MTB-Sport. Auf der Zuschauertribüne ist übrigens nicht nur TV und Presse, sondern auch die Politik versammelt, die zuschaut.
Also: wer Zeit hat, kommt nach Ems zum Umzug!
Wann?
Wirt treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr an unserem Festwagen, um 14.00 Uhr geht es los. Um 16 Ur ist ungefähr Schluss.
Wo?
In Bad Ems: am Aufstellplatz In der Wilhelmsallee, zwischen Heuchemer und der Kaiserbrücke. Dort stehen alle Wagen hintereinander. Wir haben die Wagennummer 31- Mountainbike im TV Bad Ems.
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Bad Ems!


----------



## TobiasB1809 (26. August 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hast Du unsere Bikepark-App? (Android und iOS).



Ich greif das mal auf, hat da jemand Namen oder Link für mich?
Ich weiß, könnte irgendwo hier stehen, aber bei der Hitze muss ich jede Anstrengung vermeiden
Grüße


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. August 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Ich greif das mal auf, hat da jemand Namen oder Link für mich?
> Ich weiß, könnte irgendwo hier stehen, aber bei der Hitze muss ich jede Anstrengung vermeiden
> Grüße



Hi,
im AppStore (iOS): Emser Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (1. September 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Ich greif das mal auf, hat da jemand Namen oder Link für mich?
> Ich weiß, könnte irgendwo hier stehen, aber bei der Hitze muss ich jede Anstrengung vermeiden
> Grüße


hi, so ist es: im Googlestore bzw. AppStore als Suchbegriff Bikepark oder Emser Bikepark eingeben und schon ist die App da?  Ist ne Super Sache, man braucht dan kein Facebook zu folgen, um Neuigkeiten zu erfahren.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (1. September 2016)

Schon gefunden. Danke


----------



## Farmerbob (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Gestern habe ich dem Bikepark einen Besuch abgestattet uns muss sagen Respekt an die Erbauer, es macht wirklich von oben bis unten Spaß zu fahren!!

Eine Sache noch, ich habe gestern mein Navi (Garmin Edge 810) verloren, ich gehe von aus das es auf dem Parkplatz, oder auf dem Weg runter vom Parkplatz passiert sein muss, also wenn es wer finden würde ich mich über eine PN freuen!

Danke & Gruß


----------



## crossy-pietro (14. Oktober 2016)

Grüß Dich. 
Danke für das Lob, dass ich auch an die anderen der Crew weitergebe. 

Wegen des Garmins funk' ich ma unsere Crew-WA-Gruppe an - evtl. hat einer was gesehen/gehört.


----------



## BjL (14. Oktober 2016)

Wir halten die Augen offen


----------



## MeisterSplinter (29. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir evtl jemand sagen ob morgen zum Abschluss die Strecke nochmal geöffnet hat ?? Bis 31. Oktober ist ja offiziell offen aber im Moment wohl closed :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (30. Oktober 2016)

MeisterSplinter schrieb:


> Kann mir evtl jemand sagen ob morgen zum Abschluss die Strecke nochmal geöffnet hat ?? Bis 31. Oktober ist ja offiziell offen aber im Moment wohl closed :/



Leider nicht, die Unfallgefahr auf dem vielen Laub ist zu hoch.


----------



## MeisterSplinter (30. Oktober 2016)

Ok sehr schade , trotzdem Danke....


----------



## WW-Horst (11. März 2017)

moin! 
Wir haben in der Winterpause viele neue Dinge gebaut. und es wird noch weiter gearbeitet. Eröffnung wird am 29.April sein, wenn das Wetter git ist.
Mehr Infos auf Webseite und Facebook!


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. März 2017)

Eröffnung Emser Bikepark

Nach umfangreichen Um- und Ausbauarbeiten im Winter ist es am  Samstag den 22.4.17 endlich soweit: der Emser Bikepark eröffnet seine Pforten. Und unser Hauptsponsor Canyon ist natürlich wieder mit dabei.

 Hier die Highlights:
- Die 6 Gewinner des Canyon Gewinnspiels (Canyon) bekommen ab 10 Uhr die Chance, exklusiv gemeinsam mit Fabien Barel und dem SENDER CF durch den Bikepark Bad Ems zu heizen.
- Ein professioneller Fotograf (Markus Greber) macht Pro-Shots der Fahrer. Die Gewinner bekommen diese Bilder dann zugesendet und können diese für ihre Social Media Accounts etc. nutzen.
- ab 12 Uhr Eröffnung der Strecke für Jedermann und Autogrammstunde mit Fabien Barel
- Kühle Energiebrause von den Rockstar-Girls

Alle Biker und Interessierte sind herzlich eingeladen.
Die Crew des Emser Bikepark


----------



## BjL (18. April 2017)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juli 2017)

Diese Woche bin ich Bad Ems mit Kamera and Gimbal gefahren und möchte euch das Ergebniss gerne zeigen.





*@WW-Horst*
Ich würde mein gerne mal mein Equipment an jemand ausleihen der besser im Mountainbike ist als ich, um der Community ein bisschen was zurückzugeben die mir soo oft geholfen hat.
Wenn daran Interesse besteht schreib mich mal bitte an.


----------



## tommi67 (20. August 2017)




----------



## tommi67 (20. August 2017)

Hallo Leute
Der TV Bad Ems hat sich zur Wahl des Vereins des Monats gestellt.Da.die Sektionen MTB die den Bikepark betreibt dazugehört möchte ich Euch bitten fleissig Eure Stimme abzugeben.Sie habes es verdient.
Vielen Dank Thomas


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2017)

Gibt es einen link?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen link?


Steht unten im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (20. August 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen link?



https://www.vereinsleben.de/verein-des-monats

TV 1861 Bad Ems 
Vielen Dank für eure Stimmen


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2017)

Danke extra für euch registriert!Es kann übrigens täglich abgestimmt werden!


----------



## BjL (20. August 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Danke extra für euch registriert!Es kann übrigens täglich abgestimmt werden!



Danke
Ja täglich einmal abstimmen geht, bis Ende des Monats


----------



## BjL (12. April 2018)

Bald ist es wieder soweit !


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. April 2018)

Kurzer Beitrag des WWTV zur Eröffnung mit Canyon, Thomas Genon und Tomas Lemoine 

http://ww-tv.de/wwtv/mediathek_wwtv/details_wwtv.de.jsp?video_id=18637


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Februar 2019)

Hi!
Am kommenden Samstag 2.3.19 ist Bautag im Abschnitt 6. wer helfen will, kann ab 8 mit Rechen und Schaufel dorthin kommen!


----------



## Ropo123 (5. März 2019)

Eine Anmerkung noch aus dem Verein mit der Bitte um Beachtung.
Der Emser-Bikepark ist geschloßen, auch wenn in den vergangenen Wochen das Wetter nicht so schlecht war und man meint, man könnte trotzdem eine Runde durch den Park drehen.
Auf der Strecke wird vieles ausgebessert, verändert und auch neu gebaut.
Daraus folgt:
Viele Stellen sind noch sehr weich und die mühsame Arbeit der Beteiligten wird durch befahren vernichtet.

Wir würden auch gerne vom Verein aus früher auf die Strecke, müssen jedoch die offizielle Saison-Eröffnung abwarten und wollen die Arbeit von vielen vielen Stunden außerhalb der Saison nicht vernichten.
Außerdem trocknet zur jetzigen Jahreszeit das Holz nicht so schnell oder ist noch vom Morgentau nass und die Sturzgefahr ist ebenfalls erhöht.
Also bitte haltet euch alle an die Schließung des Parks und rollt auch nicht die Strecke ab.


----------



## WW-Horst (6. April 2019)

Am 13.4.19 eröffnen wir um 13 Uhr offiziell die Strecke Canyon Flowline des Emser Bikepark für die Saison 2019. Wie im letzten Jahr findet die Eröffnung im Rahmen des Pure Cycle Festivals in Koblenz statt. Am 13.4. finden sich gegen 11 Uhr die Weltstars des Downhillcups, Marc Wallace und Magnus Manson, bei uns ein, um mit glücklichen Gewinnern eines Preisausschreibens exklusiv für 2 Stunden die Strecke in Augenschein zu nehmen.  
In dieser Zeit bietet sich die Gelegenheit, Worldcup-Luft auf unserer Strecke zu schnuppern. Am Start wird das Fahrerlager aufgeschlagen.

Nach diesem Exklusictraining wird die Strecke um 13 Uhr feierlich für alle freigegeben.

Wir laden Sie / Euch / Dich herzlich dazu ein, an der Eröffnung teil zu nehmen. Die Eröffnung findet wie immer am Starthügel der Strecke statt, Parkplatz bietet der P1 in Kemmenau. Streckeninfos auf www.emser-bikepark.de.

Die Crew des Emser Bikeparks freut sich auf Euren(Ihren Besuch!


----------



## Hillcruiser (28. August 2019)

Hallo Horst,

wann wird denn die defekte Wippe wieder einsatzfähig sein? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2019)

Ich meine die sollte erst im Winter repariert werden? Wenn ich das zufällige Gespräch vor Ort richtig im Kopf hab.
Kann gerne korrigiert werden.


----------



## Ropo123 (28. August 2019)

Hallo da wir vom Verein alles ehrenamtlich nebenbei machen und es aktuell noch diverse andere Baustellen gibt,
kann aktuell keine konkrete Aussage über einen Termin zur Wippe gemacht werden. 
Wenn sich genug Leute und Zeit findet kann es noch vor Ende der Saison passieren, ansonsten jedoch eventuell auch erst außerhalb der Saison.
Fakt ist jedoch die Wippe wird wieder aufgebaut, Material ist zum Teil schon beschafft jedoch noch unvollständig.


----------



## Hillcruiser (11. September 2019)

Prima


----------



## Ropo123 (20. Juni 2020)

Die Strecke ist übrigens vor kurzem inkl. neuer Wippe geöffnet worden.
Achtung die Wippe ist etwas träger als die alte Version, also nicht zu flott drauf fahren, da es sonst zur Sprungschanze wird.
Außerdem wurde die Höhe der Box Arch Enemy (Abschnitt6 ), aufgrund von ein paar schweren Unfällen geändert. Es ist nun nicht mehr nötig mit einem Affenzahn abzuspringen, um auf dem Plateu zu landen, die Geschwindigkeit sollte sogar im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr etwas reduziert werden (vorher mal anschauen ist ratsam).

Shutteln ist aktuell aufgrund von Corona nicht möglich, desweiteren gibt es diverse Zusatzregelungen wegen Corona. Diese sind an allen großen Tafeln im Park ausgehangen.


----------



## wesso1983 (1. September 2020)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist übrigens vor kurzem inkl. neuer Wippe geöffnet worden.
> Achtung die Wippe ist etwas träger als die alte Version, also nicht zu flott drauf fahren, da es sonst zur Sprungschanze wird.
> Außerdem wurde die Höhe der Box Arch Enemy (Abschnitt6 ), aufgrund von ein paar schweren Unfällen geändert. Es ist nun nicht mehr nötig mit einem Affenzahn abzuspringen, um auf dem Plateu zu landen, die Geschwindigkeit sollte sogar im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr etwas reduziert werden (vorher mal anschauen ist ratsam).
> 
> Shutteln ist aktuell aufgrund von Corona nicht möglich, desweiteren gibt es diverse Zusatzregelungen wegen Corona. Diese sind an allen großen Tafeln im Park ausgehangen.



Ich überlege übernächstes Wochenende mal dort vorbei zu fahren. Macht der Park ohne Shuttle Spaß, oder bleibt da die ganze Beinkraft im Uphill stecken? Wie viel Min. braucht man ca. zum Hochfahren bei gemütlichem Tempo?


----------



## BjL (1. September 2020)

wesso1983 schrieb:


> Ich überlege übernächstes Wochenende mal dort vorbei zu fahren. Macht der Park ohne Shuttle Spaß, oder bleibt da die ganze Beinkraft im Uphill stecken? Wie viel Min. braucht man ca. zum Hochfahren bei gemütlichem Tempo?



Gemütlich brauche ich ca. 45min vom Parkplatz in Bad Ems bis zum Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesso1983 (1. September 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Hillcruiser (15. Juni 2022)

Im Bikepark Bad Ems wurden diese Woche massive Zerstörungen durch Vandalismus festgestellt.

Gibt einen längeren Artikel in der Rhein-Zeitung mit Bildern, aber hinter Bezahlschranke.








						Großer Schaden durch Vandalismus: Wer wütete im Bad Emser Bikepark?
					

Bad Ems. Auf eine mehr als ärgerliche Entdeckung stieß Max Weckerle am Dienstagmittag. Der engagierte Mountainbiker und Crewmitglied des Bad Emser ...




					www.rhein-zeitung.de
				




Hier zusammengefasst:
Im Abschnitt 6 der beliebten Downhill-Strecke haben Unbekannte tüchtig gewütet und großen Schaden angerichtet. Dieser muss nun erst mal gesperrt werden.
Warn-Schilder wurden umgerissen, Sicherheitsabsperrungen kaputt getreten, Bretter an der Wippe herausgerissen“. Auch das Element „Skinnyshore“ aus Schmalspurholz wurde beschädigt. Das Bauwerk BachGap dagegen wurde durch grobe Gewalt vollständig demoliert.
Mehrere Tausend Euro Schaden haben die unbekannten Täter verursacht, wohl mehr als 60 Arbeitsstunden zunichte gemacht.
Als Betreuer der Strecke haben die Mountainbiker bereits am Dienstagnachmittag Anzeige erstattet, die Ermittlungen der Polizei laufen.


----------



## waldfrucht (26. Juni 2022)

Mensch Mensch Mensch, solche Schwachmaten sollte man mal wirklich in den Arsch „treten“.


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Juni 2022)

Aufrufe zur Gewalt finde ich prinzipiell fragwürdig, daher muss ich mich gerade wirklich sehr zurückhalten... Lassen wir es also dabei, dass ich euch wünsche, dass die Ermittlungen Erfolg haben (egal wie wahrscheinlich das sein mag)!


----------



## Hillcruiser (27. Juni 2022)

was ich immer extrem traurig finde: 
man beschwert sich dauernd, dass die MTBler wild durch den Wald fahren. 
Gibt es dann eine eigene Strecke, die mit viel Enthusiasmus, Arbeitsaufwand und Geld gebaut und in Schuss gehalten wird - wird sowas dann mutwillig zerstört.


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. August 2022)

Bin die Woche mal wieder nach langer Zeit in Ems gewesen und die Strecke 2x gefahren.
hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht und alle Schäden sind repariert


----------

